# FRider Westsachsen



## XCosser (18. August 2011)

So Jungs ich hab mir mal nen Namen für unsere Gruppierung ausgedacht und denke mal wir ziehen um, was meint ihr? neue touren Planung für kommende Ausflüge jetzt hier!

Fangen wir mal an! was ist morgen? soll ja nur leicht über Mittag regnen also geht Hartensteiner klar? Wer kommt alles mit? und wann treffen wir uns am Bahnhof in HS?

Was geht sonst noch am Wochenende? Samstag DH Schöneck? wer hat Infos wann der lift nun auf ist? bei mir wäre möglich ab 14.30 bis ca. 20 Uhr > weil Sonntag ab 5 Uhr Frühschicht 
wer hat Infos?

dann los gehts, lass und den Thread richtig groß machen


----------



## ore-mountain (18. August 2011)

hey das war meine Idee 

Also Schöneck bin ich und Habannero mit dabei !

Und morgen warscheinlich auch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2011)

Die Wetterlage ist grad etwas trügerisch. Momentan sieht es ja ganz gut aus.
Ich schlag vor, wir verschieben es um eine Stunde auf 14:30. Da können wir noch schauen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt !


----------



## XCosser (19. August 2011)

bin ich auch dafür kom gerad von der nachtschicht und muss noch einkaufen!bis dann!


----------



## Fritschmich (19. August 2011)

grad regnets nisch ich versuch 14:00 am banhof zu sin

gruß


----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2011)

ne 14:30 ! 
Der Zug fährt nur jede Stunde!
Ich bin mit Habannero genau 14:26 am Bahnhof bzw. am Parplatz !


----------



## XCosser (19. August 2011)

ich komm kurtz nach 14.15  musst also nicht lang warten!


----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2011)

es rollt gleich ein kurzer Weltuntergang über uns hinweg !
Danach siehts laut Regenradar wieder gut aus:
http://www.wetter.info/

Ich denke es ist sinnvoller auf 15:30 zu verschieben


----------



## Fritschmich (19. August 2011)

also in thierfeld gehts glei richtsch los mit wetter un so


----------



## XCosser (19. August 2011)

wenn ich mir das radar anguck wird es sicher noch bis mind 17 uhr regnen und das bei uns gerad recht heftig und ich wohn nur 9km von hartenstein weck  wenns 15 uhr immer noch pisst dann sehen wir uns morgen in schöneck jungs!


----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2011)

Denk ich ist auch besser ! In Zwigge hats jetzt zwar aufgehört, aber alles noch ordentlich nass.

@ Fritschmich: Wir fahren wie erwähnt morgen nach Schöneck ! Und am So nach Othal !
Hast du Lust mitzukommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (19. August 2011)

also abbruch heute und morgen treffen wir uns dann in schöneck?ich komm nach sobalt ich kann aber spätestens 14.30!


----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2011)

ist unten am Lift ein Parkplatz ? Ich find bei Maps nichts !
Oder muss ich oben am IFA parken ?

Ich ziehe es lieber vor unten zu parken .... da muss ich zum Schluss nicht zwingend wieder hoch


----------



## Habannero (19. August 2011)

Soviel ich weiß, gibt es nur oben Parkmöglichkeiten. 
Ich hab 17.30 Friseur.


----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2011)

also machen wir danach noch nen kurzen Plotschgrundride !?


----------



## Habannero (19. August 2011)

Ja das werden wir. Isch bin hoffentlich 18 uhr zu dir.


----------



## XCosser (19. August 2011)

gibt unten nen parkplatz aber ich kann dir nicht erklären wie du da jetz hinkommst sind nur feldwege! wann plotsch?`wär noch dabei bin in ca 30 min hingefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2011)

Willst du mit dem Bike oder Auto hinkommen ?


----------



## Habannero (19. August 2011)

Hasste schon das neue McAskill vid gesehn?


----------



## XCosser (19. August 2011)

mit en bike! das neue vid vom dany is geil aber das auf dem seil(geht) aber der hat sicher 10000 aufnahmen gemacht!


----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2011)

ja hab ich gesehen, war ja auf der Titelseite !
Also bist du 18 Uhr bei mir. Oder wir treffen uns 18 Uhr am Bad. Ich muss nochmal zum Krause. Ich brauch Ersatzschläuche für nächste Woche 

XCosser: Ok, ist nur die Frage wo wir uns am besten treffen. Z.B. an der MX-Strecke, oder Autobahnbrücke zwischen Rothmannsdorf uns Hirscheld ?


----------



## Habannero (19. August 2011)

ne das is alles am Stück gefahren!


----------



## Habannero (19. August 2011)

Ich bin dann schnellst möglich bei dir.


----------



## XCosser (19. August 2011)

wir lassen das heut!hab noch zututn! morgen schönek dan!pat kommt auch mit so wie ich wies!viel spaß euch beiden!bis moinsen!


----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2011)

ok, dann bis morgen! Wird dann ne gemütliche Runde. Ich werd mein AM mal wieder aus dem Stall lassen. Das scharrt schon mit den Hufen 
Mein Torque fühlt sich am Plotschgrund eh unterfordert


----------



## Fritschmich (19. August 2011)

also ich stan 14.40 am bahnhof


----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2011)

mmmh ... das ist natürlich schlecht !
Hier in Zwigge hats so runtergehauen, dass an losfahren nicht zu denken war !
Bist du nicht komplett durchnässt gewesen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2011)

willst du morgen oder So nun mitkommen ?


----------



## Fritschmich (20. August 2011)

das bisschen wasser wenn mer einmal in bewegung ist stört das nicht mehr

heut hab ich leider keine zeit weil ich nochn paar besorgungen machen muss fürn urlaub un so
also werns bei mir nur kleine runden heut un sonntach im wald


----------



## XCosser (20. August 2011)

und zum abschluss des tages halten wir fesst "mein zugstufen Ventil ist im arsch" War trozdem ein geiler tag!nacht jung


----------



## ore-mountain (21. August 2011)

Was ist jetzt mit deiner Gabel ???


----------



## XCosser (22. August 2011)

da ist die komplette Zugstufeneinheit hin wegen so nen kleinen bolzen der da rausgerutscht ist und sich schön in die Plaste und Aluteile gefressen hat! Reparatur ist teuer und durch das alter der Gabel sag ich mal: wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden  hab aber ne schöne FOX 32 float mit 130mm gefunden! das wird die neue!


----------



## ore-mountain (24. August 2011)

Welches Baujahr ist die Fox ? Ab 2008 sind glaub ich alles 140er. Die könntest du dann sozusagen auf 140 traveln 

Und ne gebrauchte 36er oder ne Lyric hast de net gefunden ?

Schöne Grüße aus dem Chiemgau .... 
Jetzt ist es nicht mehr ganz so warm ... gleich gehts hoch auf den Berg und dann ab auf die Trails


----------



## XCosser (24. August 2011)

leider nicht, ich glaub auch das ich die auf 140 traveln kann!muss ich mal sehen wenn die da ist!und wie wars aufem berg?


----------



## ore-mountain (24. August 2011)

Wahnsinn .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eine Abfahrt mit 600 hm, davon 400 hm brutal verblockter alpiner Steig auf S3/S4-Niveau und zum Schluss ein flowiger Trail ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und morgen gehts weiter 


Welches Baujahr ist die Fox ?


----------



## is_egal (25. August 2011)

und wann is die fox endlich da?
verscheuer die alte einfach als neuwertig im bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (25. August 2011)

is ne 2008er die lässt sich ganz einfach durch entfernen der Federwegsbegrenzter Traveln auf 140mm hab schon ne Anleitung bei toxo gefunden!


----------



## is_egal (25. August 2011)

ja aber wann kann ich das ding mal live sehen?


----------



## ore-mountain (25. August 2011)

Genau, wann bist de wieder fahrbereit ?


----------



## Habannero (26. August 2011)

Oder halt ne 150er Sektor, aber dann glei mit Steckachse. Schau mal nach obs was gibt!
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNHA4OH62_s6WAWCiEIGO0ZQfVjpUA&cad=rja
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNF5oGmZHtYyoHq5myUTWLf4iX-G3g&cad=rja
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...R15---Mavic-EN321D---Sapim-Race-Laufrad-.html
Also ich bin voraussichtlich mit m Stefan am Sonntag in Schöneck.
Wer Bock hat, kann mitkommen.

Aber nich wieder die Strecke hochschieben! 



Gruß


----------



## is_egal (26. August 2011)

is denn da der lift an?


----------



## ore-mountain (26. August 2011)

du willst mit Stefan nach Schöneck ?

Hey .... ich bin nicht da ... Ihr habt Fahrverbot !!!

Ihr dürft erst wieder fahren, wenn ich wieder da bin .... 


So schönes Wetter, jetzt rauf zur Alm und dann ab auf die Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (26. August 2011)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Genau, wann bist de wieder fahrbereit ?



morgen oder Sonntag die fox ist unterwegs ging gestern raus  
bin gestern mal ne kleine 30km runde mit meiner kaputten Stargabel gefahren  das war grausam, wollt eigentlich mit dem Felix mal in Hartensteiner aber nicht mit der Gabel da warte ich liebe auf die fox!


----------



## ore-mountain (27. August 2011)

Stargabel rules ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hat jemand Bock am Mo mit nach Othal zu kommen ?


----------



## XCosser (27. August 2011)

bist du donnerstag da?da hab ich frei und zeit da wär ich dabei!


----------



## XCosser (27. August 2011)

bin wohl heut und morgen dochnicht einsatzbereit! meine fox wurde laut DHL gestern zugestellt nur leider nicht an mich!ach kotzt mich das an! ich will biken


----------



## ore-mountain (27. August 2011)

hast du die Info von der DHL-Sendungsverfolgung ?

Wenn ja, warst du nicht da als der Postmann bei dir war !
Die versuchen es am nächsten Tag nochmal, und dann geben sie das Packet in der Filiale ab. Das hatte ich schon öffters !
In der Sendundungsverfolgung steht dann eben in diesem Fall "Sendung wurde zugestellt", oder so ähnlich.


----------



## XCosser (27. August 2011)

hab bei DHL angerufen und die sagen die Sendung mit der ID wurde zugestellt und von einen herr ... unterschieben aber Adresse geben die nicht raus zwecks Datenschutzes! ich könnte mich nur aufregen! echt eh!


----------



## ore-mountain (27. August 2011)

aha .... hast du die Gabel schon bezahlt ???


----------



## XCosser (28. August 2011)

ja hab ich verdammte ******** :kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## is_egal (28. August 2011)

haste das ding hier im bike markt gekauft?


----------



## ore-mountain (30. August 2011)

ich will ja kein Salz in die Wunde streuen .... aber was ist jetzt mit der Gabel ???

Das nächste WE mit schönem Wetter steht bald vor der Tür !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (30. August 2011)

ixh hab die immer noch nicht, der wixxer meldet sich nicht mehr und ich bin auf 180! Na gut ich mach das beste draus! werd morgen mal zusehen das ich die andere Gabel irgendwie vorübergehend fit bekommen so das ich erstmal fahren kann und dann brauch ich innerhalb von ca. 10 tagen ne Dauerlösung weil mit nem Binsenbau will ich eigentlich nicht nach Saalbach!


----------



## ore-mountain (30. August 2011)

Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle ernsthaft über rechtliche Schritte Gedanken machen !
Sowas hab ich noch nie gehört ! Das klingt stark nach Abripp !!!


----------



## XCosser (31. August 2011)

mach ich auch seht auser frage, hab dem ne frisst bis freitag gesetzt und dann gibts erstmal ne anzeige!


----------



## ore-mountain (31. August 2011)

Ist Tourentechnisch bei euch am WE schon was geplant ?


----------



## XCosser (31. August 2011)

bis jetz noch nicht


----------



## ore-mountain (1. September 2011)

Ich morgen Nachmittag mal wieder in den Hartensteiner !

Will jemand mit ?


----------



## XCosser (2. September 2011)

leider doch nicht!schade!


----------



## ore-mountain (2. September 2011)

XCosser, was war denn heute los ?
Dein Auto stand da .... aber du warst unauffindbar


----------



## XCosser (3. September 2011)

ja waren ne runde unterwegs aber ich musste 17 uhr schon wieder los und da du erst 16.30 da wars haben wir uns warscheinlich umgangen!naja klapt schon nochmal!hab jetz eh erstmal mit urlaubsplanung zutun-> saalbach ich komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dick66 (3. September 2011)

Haste eigentlich schon ne neue Gabel? Habe noch ne 2009er Talas 36 RC2 rumliegen.
Die da: http://www.california-cycle.de/de/R...1e3=19c73996bf09de7c92d1ab3d2e9de938?refID=32

Falls Interesse besteht. Ach ja, 500â¬.


----------



## XCosser (3. September 2011)

ich hab leider immer noch keine neue, dein Angebot klingt ja gut aber da müsste ich ja wieder umrüsten da ich noch auf Titan Schnellspan Achsen unterwegs bin! danke trotzdem für das Angebot!


----------



## ore-mountain (3. September 2011)

Also auf der Strecke war se ja ganz schön fleisig !
Da sind ja unten ein paar richtig schöne Sachen dazugekommen !

XCosser: Wann fährst du nochmal nach Saalbach ?

Ich fahr mit Habannero ab 19. Sep nochmal für ne Woche runter !


----------



## dick66 (4. September 2011)

XCosser schrieb:


> ich hab leider immer noch keine neue, dein Angebot klingt ja gut aber da müsste ich ja wieder umrüsten da ich noch auf Titan Schnellspan Achsen unterwegs bin! danke trotzdem für das Angebot!



Kein Ding, war nur ein Vorschlag. Ich brauche das Geld nicht


----------



## XCosser (4. September 2011)

ich fahr am 12. runter und am 19. wieder los kann dir ja paar nachichten auf den tails verstecken


----------



## ore-mountain (5. September 2011)

XCosser schrieb:


> ich fahr am 12. runter und am 19. wieder los kann dir ja paar nachichten auf den tails verstecken



solange du keine Nägel auf den Trails verteilst ... 

Schade, bei uns gings leider net früher !

Wie siehts nächstes WE zeitlich aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (6. September 2011)

nächstes we nicht da bin am packen und am arbeiten! keine sorge keine Nägel zu unevektief, ich hab noch 6000 Krähenfüße über


----------



## ore-mountain (7. September 2011)

na da muss ich ja viele Bunnys machen 

Was ist nun mit der Fox ??? Ist da nochwas passiert oder hast du dir ne andere geholt ?


----------



## XCosser (7. September 2011)

wegen der fox läuft eine nachverfolgung wie DHL da massive ******** gebaut hat! hab mir jetzt alle Ersatzteile besorgt um meine alte erstmal fürn urlaub fit zu bekommen!


----------



## ore-mountain (9. September 2011)

Bist du in Saalbach online ?
Zwecks Auskunft über Streckenbeschaffenheiten usw. !


----------



## XCosser (9. September 2011)

klar ich halte euch auf dem laufendem! noch 2 tage  freu!


----------



## ore-mountain (9. September 2011)

schön .... dann wünsch ich dir auf jeden Fall ordentliches Bikewetter


----------



## XCosser (9. September 2011)

ich hoffe doch! 18° und leichte Bewölkung wäre perfekt!


----------



## XCosser (12. September 2011)

hey jungs sind gut in saalbach angekommen, das wetter ist echt bombe!unser hotel ist hammer und wir haben nur 40meter bis zum lift am Reiterkogel wo die Blue line mit 3,8km und 498hm und die Pro-line mit 1,8km losgeht!ist echt hammer hier die strecken sind bombe und super gemacht sehr technich und schnell und viele Northshores einfach geil!


----------



## ore-mountain (13. September 2011)

cool !

Ich hab gelesen, die Proline soll recht heftig sein !?


----------



## XCosser (14. September 2011)

so jungs der 3te tag heut war nicht so tolles wetter aber naja für paar trails hats gereicht (22km)!gerstern waren wir 47km auf den trails unterwegs und musten nur ca 1km aus eigener kraft strampeln!echt super geil hier!morgen ist X-line angesagt und dann eve noch leo oder dann übermorgen!viel spaß noch im flachland  achso und die pro-line am reiterkogel ist echt das was der name schon sagt was für pros!videos reich ich nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (14. September 2011)

Neid ... 

hoffentlich haben wir nächste Woche auch gutes Wetter !


----------



## XCosser (15. September 2011)

so neuer tag neues glück!heut war es total nebelig bin heut ne runde x-line gefahren und hab mich auch glich mal in die line gelegt ist aber nichts schlimmes passiert nur paar abschirfungen und so!aber ich muss echt sagen die line isr ein echt harter downhill, das hat nichts mehr mit freeride zutun!


----------



## ore-mountain (15. September 2011)

oh ... naja ... kommt halt leider vor !
Stürzen bist du ja gewöhnt 

Mich hats letztes WE am Ochsenkopf auch mal schön über den Lenker geworfen .... dezent mit dem Kinn gebremst ... aber der Helm war ja dazwischen 

Bist du die Proline schon gefahren ? Wie ist die im Vgl zur X-Line ?


----------



## XCosser (16. September 2011)

pro-line ist nix gegen x-line!!! Wenn du hier bist fang am besseten mit *milka-line* an dann *blue-line* dann *hackelberg-trail* dann *pro-line* dann machtst du mit der *kohlmaisbahn in sallbach bis hoch und fährst richtung Spielhausberg Alm* und rockst da denn *höllen-trail* und ganz am ende fährst du *x-line*!das ist eine gute kombi! und zuletzt *Leogang! *das liegt bei uns morgen an aber ich hab von einheimigen gehört das soll noch häftiger sein als X-line!


----------



## ore-mountain (27. September 2011)

So Jungs ... das nächste (lange) WE steht auch bald wieder vor der Tür. 
Gutes Wetter ist ebenfalls angekündigt !
Da wirds dochmal wieder Zeit für einen Ausritt 

Wie schauts mal mit Othal oder Augustusburg aus ?
Hat jemand Lust ?


----------



## XCosser (27. September 2011)

lust ja aber arbeit


----------



## Hendrik1988 (27. September 2011)

Servus,

ich wohne seit kurzem in Zwickau und mache mir schon Gedanken ob es hier Strecken gibt. Sieht alles sehr flach aus! Dieses Wochenende würde bei mir gut passen. Habt ihr noch Platz in eurer Truppe?

Was plant ihr denn? Hoch schieben, runter fahren oder eine Tour? 

Gibt es hier rund um Zwickau eine empfehlenswerte Runde um die 30-60 km die man unter der Woche fahren kann?

Gruß Hendrik


----------



## ore-mountain (27. September 2011)

Ja in Zwickau ist es schon flach, aber ein paar km in Richtung Gebirge wirds schon interessanter.
Wenn du direkt um Zwickau was suchst, fahr am bestem zum Plotschgrund oder Hartensteiner Wald.
Am besten schließ dich mit an und komm mit zum Fichtelberg !


----------



## Hendrik1988 (28. September 2011)

Gerne! Für das verlängerte Wochenende ist ja bestes Wetter vorausgesagt. Ich stecke aber noch mitten im Umzug und werde meine Rad wohl erst Samstag Abend hier haben. Sonntag bzw. Montag wäre ich sicher dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (28. September 2011)

Gut, Sonntag hab ich auch angepeilt !
Dann machen wir das mal fest ... am So nach Othal 
Wir sind zu zweit oder zu dritt.

Wo genau in Zwigge ziehst du denn hin ?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (30. September 2011)

Alles klar! Ihr fahrt sicher mit dem Auto. Wenn noch Platz ist, würde ich mitfahren. Ansonsten könnte ich noch eine Person+Rad mitnehmen.

Wird das eher eine Tour oder gibts dort richtige Strecken und einen Lift? 

Ich wohne übrigens in Zwickau-Pöblitz/Leipziger Str.


----------



## ore-mountain (30. September 2011)

nee wir fahrn mit dem Radl hoch ... 

In meinem Auto passen leider nur zwei Bikes + Fahrer. Wir müssen sozusagen mit zwei Autos fahren, mein Kumpel muss ja auch irgenwo hin.

Na hey ... Othal hat ne Schwebebahn ... aber du darfst natürlich auch gerne selbst hochkurbeln ... ich schau dir dann von Lift aus zu 

Liftkarte kostet 17  und Abfahrten gibts natürlich auch !
Und auch noch ein paar natürliche Trails.

Also prinzipiell abfahrtsorientiert am Sonntag !

Nur zum Lift am Keilberg müssen wir ein paar Hm kurbeln. 
Aber mal schaun ob wir dazu kommen !

Ich hab geplant um 10 Uhr hier in Zwigge loszufahren. Da müssen wir uns nur noch irgendwo treffen, vieleicht irgendwo am Globus oder gleich in Wilkau an der Aral, da ich von Planitz aus komme.

Leipziger Str !? .... du hast doch hoffentlich einen sicheren Unterstellplatz für dein Radl !?


----------



## ore-mountain (30. September 2011)

Ach Jungs, ich war heute mal wieder in Reinsdorf auf der Welle.
Man da hat jemand wohl Wut gehabt und alles kaputt gemacht !!!
Nur die Holzbrücke auf der Abfahrt steht noch (was ja eh das einzig wirklich interessante dort war)
Trotzdem schade .... aber zum Glück gibts ja den Schwefelhügel noch zum üben !


----------



## ore-mountain (1. Oktober 2011)

So nochmal ich ... 

Hat heute Nachmittag jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne Enduro-Runde im Hartensteiner ?
Die gleiche Frage gilt auch für Montag !


----------



## Hendrik1988 (1. Oktober 2011)

So! Ich hoffe wir bekommen das noch geklärt. Bis jetzt konnte ich das Internet nicht nutzen. Ich könnte selber fahren und noch eine Person inkl. Rad mitnehmen, wobei beide Laufräder raus müssen. 

Treffpunkt ist in Ordnung. Nun weiß ich nicht wann der Fahrbetrieb beginnt, aber ich würde den Tag schon nutzen wollen. Wenn wir um 10 losfahren, sind wir doch erst 12 Uhr das erste mal auf der Piste.

Ich lass dir mal meine Nr. als PN zukommen und du meldest dich am besten sobald du das liest. 


Gruß Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (1. Oktober 2011)

Also morgen geht klar !
10:15 an der Aral !


----------



## XCosser (2. Oktober 2011)

und wie wars heut?


----------



## ore-mountain (2. Oktober 2011)

richtig gut !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Top Wetter ... alle Strecken trocken und somit auch schön schnell 
Inges. glaub ich 9 Liftfahren.

Waren auch noch ein paar andere Zwickauer am Start !


----------



## XCosser (3. Oktober 2011)

cool mal sehen wie nächsten samstag das wetter ist!wenns passt mach ich auch mal hoch wal sehen wer mitkommt *Winkmitdemzaunpfahl*


----------



## ore-mountain (5. Oktober 2011)

mmmh ... der Samstag wird wohl ins Wasser fallen !
Mal schaun wie Sonntag das Wetter wird.
Vieleicht wird ja bis 31.10 nochmal gutes Wetter.
Ab dann heist es erstmal bis 2013 adieu Schwebebahn ...


----------



## XCosser (5. Oktober 2011)

was bis 2013? ein jahr pause?


----------



## ore-mountain (5. Oktober 2011)

Nächstes Jahr läuft der TÜV für die Schebebahn aus.
Da diese deshalb grundsanniert werden muss, sollte eigendlich eine 8er Gondelumlaufbahn gebaute werden. Die alte Dame sollte dann ins Museum.
Da bei einer großen Umfrage der Großteil die alte Schwebebahn erhalten haben wollte, wird diese nun doch grundsanniert. Den ganzen Sommer 2012 !

Als Ersatz gibts zum Glück den Vierersessellift, an dem die Bikeaufnahmen bereits montiert sind. Leider ist der Vierer nicht so schnell wie die Schwebe ... aber immer noch schneller als in Schöneck und am Ochsenkopf !


----------



## ore-mountain (8. Oktober 2011)

morgen scheint wohl das Mistwetter ne Pause einzulegen und lässt mal die Möglichkeit sich auf den Esel zu schwingen !

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde Plotschgrund oder Ähnliches ?


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Oktober 2011)

So Jungs .....
Für das WE ist gutes Wetter angekündigt !
Das wäre nochmal (die vieleicht letzte) Gelegenheit auf den Fichtelberg zu fahren !
Ist nur die die Frage wie es am besten passt .... Sa oder So ????

Gebt mal Vorschläge ab !


----------



## Hendrik1988 (11. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

das Wetter passt! Allerdings würde ich mir den Fichtelberg diese Saison nicht mehr geben. Es liegt übrigens schon Schnee. Den Hartensteiner Wald würde ich aber gern mal erkunden. Alles unter der Voraussetzung, dass ich bis zum WE mein Schaltauge bekomme.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (11. Oktober 2011)

nee ... nix Schnee ! Schau mal die Webcams an:
http://www.oberwiesenthal.com/index-dt.htm

Am WE ist es dort auf jedem Fall nochmal gut fahrbar, glaub mir !

Hartensteiner wird am WE auf jeden Fall auch nochmal gefahren


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Oktober 2011)

So ich schlag jetzt mal ne Planung vor:

Sa: Enduro-Runde im Hartensteiner Wald, Treffpunkt 13 Uhr am Schedewitzer Bhf

So: Fichtelberg, Abfahrt ab 10 Uhr, Treffpunkt je nach dem wer alles mitkommt. 
Wir sind bis jetzt zur dritt.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich bekomme heute Abend mein Schaltauge, d.h. ich bin am Samstag auf jeden Fall dabei! Wollen wir nicht etwas eher los oder passt dann zeitlich nicht? Es dämmert jetzt schon sehr früh und die Temperatur fällt Nachmittag rapide.


----------



## ore-mountain (14. Oktober 2011)

schön, klappts also doch noch mit dem Schaltauge 

nee vor 13 Uhr schaff ich leider net !
Wir fahren eh mit dem Zug bis zum Hartensteiner Bfh. Da sparen wir schon mal einiges an Zeit !

Meine Hope 4LED ist gestern gekommen. Wenns dunkel wir kanns du dir die aus den Kopf schnallen ! Ich nehm dann die Tesla


----------



## lockenschulli (14. Oktober 2011)

ich muss mich leider fürs WE verabschieden...war die ganze woche unterwegs und nun hat es mich komplett wieder flachgehauen. vielleicht geht es dann sonntag wieder besser so wie vergangene woche, gelle ore ;-)

greezn


----------



## XCosser (18. Oktober 2011)

Sa von 13-17uhr schöneck wer ist am start?


----------



## ore-mountain (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich dachte der Lift hat schon zu ???

Naja ... mal schaun. Ich finde es dort net soooo prickelnd. Nur eine, dazu noch kurze Strecke und ein absolut lahmer Lift !


----------



## Hendrik1988 (20. Oktober 2011)

Meine Erkältung ist auskuriert, Zeit für die nächste! Ich wäre am Wochenende für eine gemütliche Runde wie am letzten Samstag zu haben.  Es wird zwar kalt, aber sonnig.  Auf reine Abfahrten habe ich erst mal keine Lust.


----------



## lockenschulli (20. Oktober 2011)

also für ne runde wäre ich zu haben jetzt wo die erkältung überstnaden ist...der tag wäre erstmal egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (20. Oktober 2011)

Dann drehen wir mal ne Runde im Hartensteiner !
Ich hätte auch mal Lust wieder hoch zum Hirschenstein zu fahren.
Also ich schlag mal vor Sa Hartensteiner und So Hirschenstein !

Aber mich reizt es schon nochmal am So hoch nach Othal zu fahren


----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. Oktober 2011)

Also morgen nach Hartenstein? Diesmal aber etwas eher wenns  passt. Ich möchte nicht wieder in Dunkelheit und Kälte zurück radeln. Der Zug um 11:06 nach Hartenstein? Passt euch das?


----------



## ore-mountain (21. Oktober 2011)

meine Kumpels wollen auch noch mit, das muss ich mit denen noch abklären !
Aber ich denk um 11 ist bestimmt ne Nummer zu früh. Ich denk es läuft auf 13 Uhr raus !
Zumal ich morgen Vormittag noch was zu erledigen habe !

Ich nehm auch diesmal meine Lampen mit


----------



## lockenschulli (21. Oktober 2011)

mir wäre der frühere termin auch recht...was is mit sontag?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. Oktober 2011)

Der Termin sollte dann mal stehen. Kompromiss: 12.06?


----------



## ore-mountain (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss morgen Vormittag unbedingt noch ein paar Sachen erledigen, ich schaff das vermutlich nicht !
Sorry, aber können wir erst 13 Uhr machen ?

Wir können ja mit der Bahn später wieder zurückfahren, wenns dunkel wird !

Und den Sonntag besprechen wir am besten morgen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (26. Oktober 2011)

So Jungs .... fürs lange WE ist schönes Wetter angekündigt !

Das ist dann auch die jetzte Gelegenheit in diesem Jahr am Fichtelberg. Der Sommerbetrieb endet am 31.10. 
Wir sollten also So oder Mo nochmal hochfahren !

Wer will mit ?


----------



## dick66 (30. Oktober 2011)

Servus, morgen jemand im Wald?


----------



## ore-mountain (31. Oktober 2011)

mmmh ... zu spät gelesen. Ich war heute eh aufm Fichtelberg. War heute sozusagen Saisonende. Das wollte ich mir bei den guten Bedingungen nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## ore-mountain (4. November 2011)

will morgen bzw. So jemand mit in den Hartensteiner Wald ?


----------



## ore-mountain (5. November 2011)

Morgen 13 Uhr am Schedewitzer Bhf !
Wir sind bis jetzt zu dritt. Wer noch mitkommen will, kurz melden.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (9. November 2011)

Hat am Wochenende jemand Lust ne Runde zu fahren? 
Ich habe es letzten Samstag leider nicht geschafft, da mein motorisiertes Gefährt den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## ore-mountain (9. November 2011)

Ja gern, wir sollten nur diesmal nur etwas früher los.
Wenn wir in den Hartensteiner wollen, müssen wir ne Motorsäge mitnehmen. An der Prinzenhöhle ist ne Buche umgefallen, da kann man leider keinen Kicker ranbauen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (1. Dezember 2011)

Samstag in den Hartensteiner Wald?


----------



## ore-mountain (2. Dezember 2011)

ja gern, wenns net regnet !
Ich dachte du bist dieses WE net da !?

Und am So weiter Streckenbau bzw. Planung ?


----------



## XCosser (3. Dezember 2011)

würde dieses we auch gern fahren aber grippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (4. Dezember 2011)

Am Sa wars nochmal ne schöne Enduro-Runde, war alles trocken.
Schon krass für Dezember ....
Aber hoffentlich kommt jetzt endlich Schnee ...


----------



## ride-FX (11. Dezember 2011)

danke für die einladung... ähm naja ich geh jetzt mal nach plauen bisl pumptrack rollen. 
wo kann man hier sonst noch bisl rumrollen und blödsinn machen?


----------



## ride-FX (11. Dezember 2011)

also für pumptrack isses heut zu warm...-.-


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Dezember 2011)

in Plauen gibts nen Pumptrack ?


----------



## ride-FX (11. Dezember 2011)

jop


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Dezember 2011)

Seit wann gibt es den Pumptrack in Plauen denn und was hat er zu bieten? Überlege gerade ob ich Weihnachten mein Bike mitnehmen soll wenn ich dort bin.


----------



## ride-FX (14. Dezember 2011)

wenn der boden nass/weich ist braucht man erst gar nicht hingehen...also im winter nur bei deutlchen minusgraden befahrbar, da sonst der belag am reifen klebt und der pumptrack kaputt geht.


----------



## ore-mountain (29. Dezember 2011)

Da hat uns doch der Weihnachtsmann tatsächlich einen neuen Trail am Plotsch beschert ...


----------



## XCosser (30. Dezember 2011)

meinst du ganz unten wo wir schonmal gefahren sind?da sind mir latztens mal wieder langedonnert!oder wo?
sagmal bist du gestern an der plane gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (30. Dezember 2011)

Nicht der Trail unten. Den hab ich nur mal vor ner Weile von Laub befreit.
Hats da einen von Euch geschmissen ? Den Spuren zufolge siehts so aus ...
Der Neue ist ein Stück weiter rauf in Richtung Jägerbrünnl. Einfach die Augen aufhalten...

Ja ich war gestern am Kreuzberg unterwegs, ist ja gleich um die Ecke. Hast wohl ne Webcam installiert ...


----------



## ride-FX (31. Dezember 2011)

Hm ich hätte auch mal interesse wieder fahren zu gehen...


----------



## XCosser (31. Dezember 2011)

also geschissen hats kein von uns im pg haben selber Trials gesucht und versucht welche zu Erfahren! Wir waren auch oben auf dem Berg hinterm Bad und haben frische spuren gesehen und dachen uns das dir von dir sind!


----------



## is_egal (31. Dezember 2011)

also war ers doch lol
moment mal der kleene mit der sturmahaube an dem ich vorbeigeschwebt bin war vieleicht dorthin unterwegs
eventuell hats den gelegt


----------



## ore-mountain (1. Januar 2012)

frohes Neues !!!

Der eine Trail ist ja mittlerweile gut eingefahren !
Wo habt ihr denn versucht einen einzufahren ?

Gebt mal Bescheid wenn ihr wieder fahren wollt.
Am Di soll wohl relativ gutes Wetter werden.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (1. Januar 2012)

Gesundes Neues allen! 

Ich habe gerade Ersatzteile geordert und wollte mein Rad eigentlich komplett überholen. Ein Schaltauge fehlt mir auch noch. Daher siehts  
bei mir erstmal schlecht aus. 


@Maik 

Hast du ne 9 fach oder 10 fach Kassette? Eine 9-fach Kassette mit 36er Abstufung gibts anscheinend nur als über 400gr schwere Deore Ausführung. Das muss nicht unbedingt sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (2. Januar 2012)

Ich habe 9-fach. Ja und die CS-HG61 ist leider die einzige 9-fach-Kassette mit 36er-Blatt. Aber selbst ne 10-fach XT-Kassette wiegt etwa 340g !
Hau doch lieber vorn ein 22er-Blatt statt dem 24er-Blatt drauf. Das bringt mehr !

Sag mal, bist du noch in DD ? Wenn ja, kannst du mir nen Gefallen tun !


----------



## Hendrik1988 (2. Januar 2012)

Bin seit gestern wieder da. 

Ich habe gerade ein neues Projekt vor Augen. Ich werde wohl aufrüsten und dabei gleich auf Hammerschmidt und 10-fach umstellen.


----------



## ore-mountain (2. Januar 2012)

... gute Wahl...

Achso, ich hab das heutige schlechte Wetter mal genutzt und mit dem Auto nach neuen Spots gesucht.
Ich war zuerst auf dem Steinberg bei Auerbach. Dort war ich mal vor ca 10 Jahren mal und hatte noch wage in Erinnerung einen Trail runtergefahren zu sein. Und siehe da, gleich wiedergefunden. Und noch zwei andere die den Berg runterführen. Der Berg ist recht steinig und felsig ... dort kann man schöne Linien basteln ! Müssen wir im Frühjahr mal unter die Räder nehmen.
Dann war ich noch auf dem Kuhberg. Der Berg ist aber nicht so interessant.


----------



## ride-FX (2. Januar 2012)

bei auerbach??? erzähl mal mehr!


----------



## ore-mountain (3. Januar 2012)

nordöstlich von Auerbach, der Höhenzug bei Wernesgrün.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinberg_bei_Wernesgrün
Oben ist ein Gasthaus mit Aussichtsturm. Mann kann direkt mit dem Auto dort hin fahren.
Neben dem Gasthaus geht ein Trail runter vom dem dann ein kurzes Stück weiter zwei weitere Trails abbiegen. Ich weis aber nicht wie die Wege weiter verlaufen, hab mir nicht alles angeschaut.


----------



## XCosser (3. Januar 2012)

da war ich im sommer auch öfter!bin immer mal bei touren in dem wirtshaus eingekehrt! aber für die trails hinten runter hats dann nichtmehr gereicht, musste ja auch immer wieder zurück nach kirchberg


----------



## bergzwerk (11. Januar 2012)

Bin auch ab und zu auf´m Kuhberg. Find den Trail nach Wernesgrün runter nicht schlecht. Recht steinig/felsig das ganze im 2 und 3 Drittel, aber halt nicht sehr lang, denke so ca. 1,7 km. Werd mit nem Kollegen auch mal auf´n Steinberg gucken, was da so geht.


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Januar 2012)

aha ... habsch garnet gesehn !?
Wo genau geht der los, wenn ich oben am gasthaus stehe ?


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Januar 2012)

Ich habe dort nur einen Weg in Richtung Fortsmeister gesehen.


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Januar 2012)

hat jemand morgen Lut auf nen Snowride ?
Ich fahr auf jeden Fall !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (28. Januar 2012)

Lust habe ich auf jeden Fall. Zeitlich wirds bei mir aber nichts. Mein Froggy ist auch noch nicht fertig. Heute Abend ein Bier?


----------



## bergzwerk (28. Januar 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> aha ... habsch garnet gesehn !?
> Wo genau geht der los, wenn ich oben am gasthaus stehe ?




Wenn du vorm Gasthaus stehst links vorbei, hinterm Gasthaus gerade runter. Zieht sich bis nach Wernesgrün zum Fussballplatz. Entschuldige die verspätete Antwort. Genau gegen über die Abfahrt is auch net schlecht, aber ohne felsiges/grobes, und is auch kürzer. Richtung Forstmeister is ja n normaler weg, dort komm ich immer hoch, wenn du den steilen Weg rauf zum Kuhberg damit meinst? Der kommt genau zwischen denn beiden Abfahrten hoch. Naja vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf nen kleinen Ritt dort vor Ort.


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Januar 2012)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Heute Abend ein Bier?



Jep ... gleicher Ort, gleiche Zeit


----------



## ride-FX (28. Januar 2012)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Heute Abend ein Bier?


Gern, wird aber eh wieder Schnaps.


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Januar 2012)

bergzwerk schrieb:


> Wenn du vorm Gasthaus stehst links vorbei, hinterm Gasthaus gerade runter.



Den bin ich nur mal ein Stück langgelaufen. Sah recht langweilig aus. 
Ok, wenn der unten besser wird, dann muss ich den mal unter die Räder nehmen.



bergzwerk schrieb:


> Genau gegen über die Abfahrt is auch net schlecht



Den hab ich eigendlich gemeint. Ich dachte da gehts zum Forstmeister ...



bergzwerk schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf nen kleinen Ritt dort vor Ort.



Gern ! Wenns die Verhältnisse wieder zulassen. Ich werde es dann hier posten wenns soweit ist bzw schreib dich an !


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Januar 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Gern, wird aber eh wieder Schnaps.



hab noch Jagertee ...


----------



## ride-FX (28. Januar 2012)

hau ab ey, einmal probiert (mit 20)... nie wieder; da braucht man schon ganz andere geschmacksnerven


----------



## bergzwerk (29. Januar 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Den bin ich nur mal ein Stück langgelaufen. Sah recht langweilig aus.
> Ok, wenn der unten besser wird, dann muss ich den mal unter die Räder nehmen.
> 
> Ja oben is auch nich so dolle, aber wie gesagt im 2 und 3 Drittel eghts dann schon für meine Verhältnisse ab.
> ...



Ja, gib bescheid wenn du mal ne Runde dort drehst.


----------



## bergzwerk (29. Januar 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Den bin ich nur mal ein Stück langgelaufen. Sah recht langweilig aus.
> Ok, wenn der unten besser wird, dann muss ich den mal unter die Räder nehmen.



Ja oben is auch nich so dolle, aber wie gesagt im 2 und 3 Drittel gehts dann schon für meine Verhältnisse ab. 




ore-mountain schrieb:


> Den hab ich eigendlich gemeint. Ich dachte da gehts zum Forstmeister ...



Ja da kommst du auch zum Forstmeister, wenn du mitten drin wieder nach rechts fährst auf den befestigten Wegen, und auch wenn du bis ganz runter ins Tal fährst, rechts hoch durch den unbefestigten Wald, is aber schlecht zu finden der Pfad.





ore-mountain schrieb:


> Gern ! Wenns die Verhältnisse wieder zulassen. Ich werde es dann hier posten wenns soweit ist bzw schreib dich an !



Ja, gib bescheid wenn du mal ne Runde dort drehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (2. Februar 2012)

wär hätte bock vom 17.-20-5.2012 mit nach Winterberg zum IXS Rookies cup und zum Dirtmasters zu fahren?
würde gern wissen wer mitfahren würde feste Termine könnten wir dann ab 28.2. machen weil dann ja bei den meisten die arbeiten die Urlaubspläne durch sind wie bei mir 
sagt mal Bescheid!


----------



## ore-mountain (4. Februar 2012)

Klingt interessant ! 
Wir hatten aber schon mal geplant im Frühjahr in die Alpen zu fahren !

Hey was lese ich das ... neues Spielzeug !!!???


----------



## XCosser (5. Februar 2012)

mein neues spielzeug ist ein YT tues


----------



## ore-mountain (5. Februar 2012)

Ja das 2012er ist ein schickes Ding ... durfte letztes Jahr mal probesitzen !

Wann ist Liefertermin ?


----------



## XCosser (6. Februar 2012)

mitte Febr. also bald  jaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ore-mountain (6. Februar 2012)

Hast du dir die Sonderedition bestellt ?
Das 2.0 kann man doch noch garnet bestellen oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (6. Februar 2012)

ne hab mir das mit dem "alten" rahmen bestellt find ich schöner! und preislich auch ansprechender! außerdem ist das 2.0er erst ab Ende März zu bestellen und lieferbar wie bei meine jetzigen 2 Monate später und dann noch Lieferzeit dann kannst du dir ja ausrechen wann ich es dann hätte! lohnt nicht zu warten!


----------



## ore-mountain (7. Februar 2012)

ok, alles klar.
Der Irmisch war letztes Jahr mit nem Prototypen vom neues Tues am Fichtelberg. Da konnte ich zumindest mal probesitzen. Optisch fand ich da die neue Schwinge etwas schicker. 
Bei den bekannte Lieferschwierigkeiten wird man wohl auf das Neue ein ganzes Stück warten können.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Februar 2012)

Wenn ihr vor habt Richtung Alpen zu fahren, dann meldet euch vorher einfach bei mir. Wohne in der Nähe von Garmisch-Partenkirchen und kenne einige interessante Spots.


----------



## ore-mountain (8. Februar 2012)

Aha ... klingt nach Einladung 

Spots rund um Garmisch oder allgemein in den bayrischen Alpen ?
Wir fahren immer ins Chiemgau.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Februar 2012)

Spots rund um Garmisch, Österreich (Tirol) und Richtung Allgäu sind auf´m Plan.


----------



## ore-mountain (10. Februar 2012)

hört sich gut an, mal schaun was die Planung bringt.
Im Chiemgau hab ich halt Bekannte wo wir immer unterkommen.
In zwei Wochen ist aber erstmal Zillertal angesagt. Aber mit Brett natürlich ...

Mal was Anderes:

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag ne Runde am Plotzschgrund mitzudrehen ?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (10. Februar 2012)

Ich bin am WE in Dresden, daher wirds nichts. Ich kann dir aber dein Ersatzteil mitbringen, falls noch benötigt. Nächste Woche sollte mein Frosch fertig sein, dann können wir gerne ne Runde drehen.


----------



## ore-mountain (10. Februar 2012)

Ja bitte bitte ... auf jeden Fall brauch diesen blöden Hebel !
Das Geld bekommst du dann von mir.
Genau den für rechts:
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...mNpZD0xMTAzMDkxMjU1NDEma2F0aWQ9MzYx&pnr=19448


----------



## dick66 (12. Februar 2012)

Grüße.
Wollte mal fragen, was für eine Strecke es am Plotzschgrund gibt? Oder meinst du mit Runde drehen Enduro? Und es ist doch der Plotzschgrund in WH gemeint, oder liege ich da schon daneben?


----------



## XCosser (12. Februar 2012)

mit  Plotzschgrund ist der in wh gemeint! da gibtâs paar kurze Trials aber keine gebaute stecke! ich will demnÃ¤chst mal den Wald der unten in Cunersdorf beim KlÃ¤rwerk ist erkunden, da fahr ich jeden tag nach der Arbeit vorbei(durch den Hochwald) wer bock hat kann sich gern anschieÃen! wennâs Wetter mal passt, neues bike hab ich ja jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (13. Februar 2012)

dick66 schrieb:


> Grüße.
> Wollte mal fragen, was für eine Strecke es am Plotzschgrund gibt? Oder meinst du mit Runde drehen Enduro? Und es ist doch der Plotzschgrund in WH gemeint, oder liege ich da schon daneben?



Ja ich meine Enduro, obwohl ich am Plotzschgrund lieber mit meinem AM unterwegs bin. Und ja es gibt einen (im Bau befindlichen) Trail. Nix Besonderes, ca. 400m lang mit 60 hm. Sehr kurvig mit ein paar Minianliegern um das Tempo zu halten. Es fehlen aber noch ein paar Anlieger.


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Februar 2012)

XCosser schrieb:


> ich will demnächst mal den Wald der unten in Cunersdorf beim Klärwerk ist erkunden



In dem Wald gibts nix ! Ist aber topografisch für einen Streckenbau interessant ! Hätte da auch schon ne Idee ...


----------



## XCosser (17. Februar 2012)

ja ich findes auch das der wald für den stecken bau gut ist zumal der meines erachtens nach auch nicht bewirtschaftet wird und da da keine wander oder waldwege durch gehen hat man seine ruhe!können wir uns ja mal bei gelegenheit angucken!


----------



## lockenschulli (18. Februar 2012)

hat jemand morgen interesse an ner kleinen ausfahrt bei diesen frühlingshaften temperaturen?


----------



## XCosser (18. Februar 2012)

war heut unterwegs auser auf der straße kannst dus vergessen!war bei uns im forst und 9 von 10 km bist du echt am schieben! schade aber hoffe der schnee is bald getaut!


----------



## ore-mountain (19. Februar 2012)

nee das Wetter soll ruhig noch ne Weile so bleiben.
Momentan sind feinste Tiefschneebedingungen selbst auf dem Fichtelberg 
Und nächste Woche fahren wir ins Zillertal, da brauch ich auch ordentlich Neuschnee !

Wenn das Wetter zum biken mitspielt, können wir am Do oder Fr ne Runde am PG drehen !


----------



## lockenschulli (19. Februar 2012)

also, es ging heute echt nicht so toll voran. aber an manchen stellen war es schon schön schmodderig^^ 
das mit dem tiefschnee konnte ich auch bis freitag genießen, da war ich nämlich auch noch im zillertal. die haben beste schneeverhältnisse, da kannst du dich schon drauf freuen maik! ich würde die woche noch 2 runden drehen, wahrscheinlich morgen und am donnerstag...
greezn


----------



## ore-mountain (20. Februar 2012)

Super, da bekomm ich jetzt noch mehr Laune 
In welchen Gebieten warst du ?
Uns ziehts haupsächlich nach Hochfügen. Soll eines der besten Freeride-Gebiete sein !


----------



## lockenschulli (20. Februar 2012)

das kannst du auf jeden fall !!!
ich bin jetzt in allen 5 Gebieten gewesen. überall jeweils 2 tage mit ausnahme vom gletscher, da war ich nur 1 tag und 3 tage in hochfügen. kann auch nur unterschreiben, dass hochfügen zum freeriden der absolute hammer ist! was allerdings back country angeht fand ich die zillertal- arena um längen besser. lag wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass mein kumpel doch jeden baum im wald kennt. 
und so nebenbei, das beste freeride gebiet im dem ich je gewesen bin war immer noch der sonnenkopf und champery!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (21. Februar 2012)

Na dann werden wir auch mal die Zillertal-Arena testen. Mir geht es ausschließlich ums Freeriden, auf der Piste sieht man mich nie 

Wann und wo willst du am Do ne Runde drehen ?


----------



## lockenschulli (22. Februar 2012)

joa, zum testen gibt es eindeutig genügend material in der gegend!
so wie es grad ausschaut werde ich wohl net zum radeln kommen, da ich ne reise nach münchen von arbeit aus gewonnen habe...


----------



## Hendrik1988 (22. Februar 2012)

Was denn? Eine Dienstreise zum Wochenende - Kosten und Gepäck sind selbst zu tragen!

Ich bin ab nächster Woche immer für eine Tour zu haben. Einfach mal melden!


----------



## lockenschulli (22. Februar 2012)

ganz so schön isset dann doch net...is ja auch nur morgen...300km hin und sich schön besprechen, skizzen machen und lecker essen gehen, dann wieder 300km zurück...dann scheint es aber wieder zu spät zu sein...könnten ja mal nächstes We in den auge halten!

greezn


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Februar 2012)

Ich war gestern und heute aufm Freeride gleich bei mir um die Ecke unterwegs.
Gestern wars noch top, alles gefroren. Heute war der Boden komplett aufgetaut .... verdammt sah ich aus ... wie nach nem DH-Rennen bei strömenden Regen 

Ich will wieder Minusgrade und Schnee ... die letzten Wochen waren biketechnisch einfach nur top !

Hendrik, wir müssen uns morgen oder Freitag nochmal treffen zwecks Reverb-Hebel ! Am Samstag bin ich für ne Woche weg !

Morgen solls eh regnen, da wirs bestimmt nix mit ner Runde.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (29. Februar 2012)

Ich bin Montag ne Runde im Plotzschgrund gewesen. Dort gings. Aber der Weg dahin war extrem schlammig. Für die nächsten Tage ist top Wetter angekündigt, also wer hat Lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (29. Februar 2012)

ich werde wenns wetter passt auch mal unterwegs sein, wie gesagt will mal in cunersdorf den walt zwecks Streckenbau checken!


----------



## lockenschulli (29. Februar 2012)

also ich würde am samstag gern ne runde drehen wollen...ziel erstmal egal aber schon so um die 3-5h...


----------



## Hendrik1988 (29. Februar 2012)

Bis nach Annaberg-Buchholz werde ich am We nicht fahren. Ich würde lieber ne lokale Runde drehen.
Eine 3-5h Tour? Ich habe schon gemerkt, dass meine Kondition übern Winter stark nachgelassen hat, aber das sollte drin sein. Wie würdest du dann fahren. Der Hartensteiner könnte ganz gut sein. Schlammig ists da eh selten, der Boden ist evtl. noch gefroren. Am Plotzschgrund war der Boden stellenweise auch knüppelhart.


----------



## lockenschulli (29. Februar 2012)

welche runde genau habe ich mir noch keine gedanken drüber gemacht. aber alles auch immer ganz easy...freue mich auch, wenn ich mal wieder was neues gezeigt bekomm, denn im hartensteiner wald war ich noch net sooo oft...


----------



## Hendrik1988 (1. März 2012)

Ich war heute noch ne Runde drehen. Der Boden taut bei den Temp. überall, Vorankommen ist extrem anstrengend und dreckig. Ich würde wirklich mal in den Hartensteiner schauen. Übrigens war ich dort auch erst 3-4 mal. Maik ist dort der Experte, aber ein paar Strecken sollte ich noch finden.  Wollen wir was fest machen?


----------



## lockenschulli (2. März 2012)

nu klar doch...könnte morgen so ab 12 uhr...wollen nach hartenstein radeln oder anreisen?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (2. März 2012)

Ich würde sagen, dass wir mit dem Zug hinfahren. Zurück können wir immer noch radeln. 12:10 würde ein Zug am Hbf bzw. 12:13 am Bhf Schedewitz losfahren. Ich würde in Schedewitz zusteigen. Passt das so?


----------



## lockenschulli (2. März 2012)

geht klar...


----------



## ore-mountain (3. März 2012)

moin moin ... bin wieder da 

Eine Woche am Stück boarden ist doch derwegen etwas anstrengend.
War alles mit dabei ... vom feinsten Tiefschnee bei Sonnenschein bis zu frühlingshaften Temperaturen mit sulzigem Schnee. Freeriden ging also fast immer . Und Hochfügen ist echt der Hammer !

So so, ihr wart also ohne meiner Erlaubnis im Hartensteiner ... 
Wars gut ?

Ich war vorhin noch ne kleine Runde am Kreuzer drehen, mit Beleuchtung.
Also von den Bedingungen ist es recht gut.

Hendrik, warst du mal dort ? Ich hab Ardent-Spuren gesehen !


----------



## XCosser (3. März 2012)

und wie ist der hartensteiner? wir waren heut ne runde in Kirchberg aufen B-Berg und so unterwegs da war der boden echt klasse!vieleich sind wir nächtes we mal im harti unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (3. März 2012)

Ist er wieder da! Ich bin die Woche zwei mal die übliche Runde um Zwickau gefahren. Schlamm, egal wo du langfährst! Dienstag war der Boden im Plotzschgrund noch gefroren. Kreuzer kenne ich vom Namen her nicht, bestimmt wars meine Wenigkeit. Ansonsten war Hartensteiner top. Sind 6h unterwegs gewesen. Die Forstwege waren ordentlich schlammig, die Abfahrten aber schön griffig. War echt gut! Aber auf der Suche nach der Prinzenhöhle sind wir im Nirvana gelandet. Da wäre ein Maik von Vorteil gewesen.


----------



## ore-mountain (3. März 2012)

Ok, kling gut. Dann können wir alle nächsten WE mal den Hartensteiner anpeilen, abgesehen es gibt nochmal ordentlich Neuschnee aufm Fichtelberg !

Mit Kreuzer mein ich Kreuzberg. Bei mir um die Ecke am Bad.

Hast du eigendlich am Plotzschgrund den neuen Trail gefunden ?
Wenns morgen net regnet, will nochmal hin!

Achso, und wie fährt sich denn dein Froggy ???


----------



## Hendrik1988 (3. März 2012)

Ich denke, da war ich. Den Trail hab ich nicht gefunden. Ich bin zwar vollkommen fertig, aber ne kleine Runde können wir morgen sicher drehen, regnen solls aber laut Wetterbericht. Das Froggy fährt sich wie ein Panzer. Man muss nochmal ein gutes Stück mehr reintreten, ist aber im Rahmen. Bergab fährts eigentlich von allein.


----------



## XCosser (4. März 2012)

ich war auch schon 2 mal auf der suche nach dem neuen trail im plotzsch aber hab nichts gefunden!sind gersten aufem Bohrberg in kirchberg gefahren da geht auch ein schöner folwiger trail vom Thelmanhaus runter!


----------



## ore-mountain (4. März 2012)

Ja der Trail ist gut versteckt 
Wir waren heute wieder drauf, wird immer besser, stimmts Hendrik !?

Dann müssen wir uns mal wieder dort treffen ! Dann zeig ich dir wo der ist.

Mal andere Frage. Hat das Gasthaus am Borberg noch auf ? Der Wirt ist letztes Jahr verstorben. Ich bin dort häufig hingefahren um dort einzukehren. Und der Hügel ist schön steinig. Die Wege kenn ich dort auch alle. War nun schon ne Weile nicht mehr dort.


----------



## XCosser (5. März 2012)

ne das gasthaus hat leider zu!der berg ist geil und da wurde schonmal ne strecke errichtet die aber von der Stadt dann wieder eingerissen wurde!schade eigendlich!


----------



## Fritschmich (6. März 2012)

da wart ihr also die 2 die von dr halde kamen


----------



## XCosser (6. März 2012)

weiss jetz nicht worauf du hinaus willst?
aber mal was anderes, ich hab morgen frei Wetter soll geil werden, hat irgendeiner bock Nachmittag ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## ore-mountain (6. März 2012)

Fritschmich schrieb:


> da wart ihr also die 2 die von dr halde kamen


 
Die beiden waren wohl auf der Suche nach dem Bernsteinzimmer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (6. März 2012)

XCosser schrieb:


> hat irgendeiner bock Nachmittag ne runde zu drehen?


 
Mmmh ... bin zu weit weg, erst am Freitag wieder ....


----------



## XCosser (6. März 2012)

ah jetz weiss ich, du kommst bestimmt aus Hirschfeld 
waren aber nicht mir!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (6. März 2012)

Ich wollt morgen auch ne Runde drehen. Vielleicht bekommen wir es noch hin.


----------



## Fritschmich (7. März 2012)

leider hab ich  heut n date aber wenns gegen WE mal klappen sollte würd ich auch gern ma nerunde mit fahrn.


----------



## XCosser (7. März 2012)

naja werd jetz mal ne runde los reiten werd mal unten in Cunersdorf dem Wald am Klärwerk begutachten und wenn ich was Guts finde könnten wir uns ja mal da treffen und gemeinsam ne kleine Dh strecke hin zimmern, sowas wie im hartensteiner oben fehlt bei uns noch!ich halte euch auf dem laufenden!


----------



## ore-mountain (8. März 2012)

Fritschmich schrieb:


> leider hab ich  heut n date aber wenns gegen WE mal klappen sollte würd ich auch gern ma nerunde mit fahrn.



Am Sa fahrn wir nach Othal. Wir können am So ne Enduro-Runde im Hartensteiner drehen !


Hat jemand morgen Lust auf ne Runde am Plotzsch so gegen 16, 17 Uhr ?
Trail einfahren !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (8. März 2012)

Und Olli, gutes Gelände gefunden ?


----------



## XCosser (9. März 2012)

oh ja da geht einiges hab einen trail gefunfen der geht bis hoch  zur alten krichberger straße! und da kann man was draus machen! werd mich mogen nochmal in der gegend aufhalten!da gibts noch mehr wege!  weiss nicht wo du warst ore!


----------



## ore-mountain (15. März 2012)

Ich hab morgen frei. Ich will ne Runde am Plotzsch drehen.

Hat jemand Lust ?

Und eventuell am So Hartensteiner !


----------



## soebb77 (17. März 2012)

hallo gemeinde 

habt ihr die saison in h-stein schon eröffnet?


----------



## Fritschmich (17. März 2012)

kannst nächste woch mit baun falls du das saison eröffnung nennst#


----------



## ore-mountain (17. März 2012)

Wenn klappt, drehen wir morgen ne Runde im Hartensteiner !

Letzten Herbst ist ne Buche an der Prinzenhöhle in den Trail geflogen. Weis jemand ob die noch liegt ?


----------



## Fritschmich (17. März 2012)

liegt noch


----------



## XCosser (18. März 2012)

kicker drüber


----------



## ore-mountain (18. März 2012)

nee, eher ein Northshore ... die Buche ist mit ihrer vollen Pracht hingefallen !

Will heute noch jemand mit ? 
12:30 am Hartensteiner Bhf !


----------



## Hendrik1988 (18. März 2012)

Ich will mit! Können ist die andere Sache. Dem Baum bekommste ohne weiteres nicht weg. Äste ab und Kicker drüber könnte aber funktionieren. Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (18. März 2012)

Werd du mir erstmal wieder fit !!!


----------



## soebb77 (21. März 2012)

Fritschmich schrieb:


> kannst nächste woch mit baun falls du das saison eröffnung nennst#



hab schon gehört, ihr seid ja schon wieder straff am werkeln 

muss mal schaun ob ich die woche mal zeit finde...
hast du noch ne rock shox domain 318 rumliegen?


----------



## XCosser (21. März 2012)

war heut mal wieder im plotzch unterwegs, echt hammer trocken und super zu fahren!freu mich schon drauf wenn die ersten parks aufmachen


----------



## Fritschmich (21. März 2012)

domain


----------



## Fritschmich (21. März 2012)

soebb77 schrieb:


> hab schon gehört, ihr seid ja schon wieder straff am werkeln
> 
> muss mal schaun ob ich die woche mal zeit finde...
> hast du noch ne rock shox domain 318 rumliegen?



ne ne domain nisch aber ne 32er talas frisch vom service


----------



## XCosser (22. März 2012)

so heut gehts mal wieder in hartensteiner mit meiner kleenen und wenn ich mal oben bin guck ich mit gleich mal die gebaute strecke an, bin ja mal gespannt was ihr auf die Beine gestellt habt jungs


----------



## ore-mountain (22. März 2012)

wie schauts am Sa oder So aus !?

Will jemand mit ne Enduro-Runde im Hartensteiner drehen ?


----------



## ore-mountain (22. März 2012)

soebb77 schrieb:


> hab schon gehört, ihr seid ja schon wieder straff am werkeln


 
Ne recht interessante Holzkonstruktion ...


----------



## XCosser (22. März 2012)

ja ech klasse drop wird das! war heut ne runde unterwegs ertmal die strecken im hartensteiner und dann mal auf der fr strecke! schick schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (22. März 2012)

Willst du am Wochenende nochmal mitkommen ?


----------



## XCosser (23. März 2012)

dieses we nicht bin schon vergeben werden hier in der Umgebung bischen Streckenkunde betreiben aber ich bin demnächst gern mal wieder dabei!ist echt geil zz im Hartensteiner vor allen hinten bei der Prinzen Höhle der Laubwald fetzt  bin gestern mit dem tues gefahren vorn 36 ritzel hinten 11-26er hab ca 70% der strecke nach oben fahrend bewältigen könne, war echt erstaunt über das bike und auch über mich


----------



## ore-mountain (30. März 2012)

Am So soll das Wetter ganz gut werden. Der Regen war notwendig.
Jetzt ist wieder alles schön erdfeucht !
Ich will am So zum Plotzsch den Trail weiter einfahren.
Hat jemand Lust ?


----------



## XCosser (30. März 2012)

ich hab Sonntag zu montag Nachtschicht aber kann Sonntag Mittag, können uns ja eve mal im plotzsch treffen, an wann bist du da?


----------



## ore-mountain (30. März 2012)

Ja ab Mittag klingt gut !
Wir können uns ja so gegen 13 oder 14 Uhr am Anfang vom Plotzsch treffen. Also oberhalb vom Jägerbrünnl.


----------



## XCosser (31. März 2012)

weiss noch nicht genau ob es klappt, kann  dir erst heut abend bescheid geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (3. April 2012)

So ... das lange Oster-WE steht vor der Tür !
Ich hab Lust ein paar Touren durchs Gebirge zu drehen.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, will ich am Freitag mal rüber zum Steinberg und Kuhberg!
Startpunkt soll am Steinberg am Gasthaus sein, dort kann man das Auto abstellen und sich erstmal stärken ! Wird ne AM/EN-Tour, also was für die leichteren Bikes!
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. April 2012)

Wenn jemand in der Zeit vom 13.04.-18.04.2012 Lust auf Freeride/Downhill hat, kann er sich bei mir melden. Bin in dem Zeitraum auf Heimat-Urlaub und nehme mein Bike mit. Trails rund um Plauen, Greiz und Gera stehen auf dem Plan.


----------



## ore-mountain (4. April 2012)

Das Elstertal zwischen Greiz und Neumühle ist da ja ganz schick. Da war ich schon lang net mehr. Können wir uns dann ja mal vornehmen !


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. April 2012)

Zwischen Greiz und Neumühle gibts wirklich ein paar richtig geile Abfahrten, mir schwebt da schon eine ganz spezielle vor - kurz vorm Bahnhof Neumühle


----------



## ore-mountain (4. April 2012)

ja das Tal bietet viel Potenzial !

Ich kenn mich dort auch recht gut aus, wir waren dort früher sehr häufig unterwegs.


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. April 2012)

Wenn du im oben genannten Zeitraum Zeit und Lust hast, können wir ja zusammen biken gehen, kenne auch viele DH Spots in Gera und Plauen.


----------



## lockenschulli (4. April 2012)

da würde ich mich auch mal mit anmelden wollen...klingt ja ganz net was ihr da vorhabt! ich bin lediglich nur immer mal sporadisch richtung greiz und gera gekommen mit den touren von zwickau aus...von daher könnte man da mal gut was starten!

greezn


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. April 2012)

Klar, wenn du Lust hast, je mehr desto besser. Wird bestimmt lustig. Hoffe nur das Wetter passt in der Zeit


----------



## Alterspräsident (8. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen und Frohe Ostern,
 mich hat beruflich in das wunderschöne Westsachsen / Zwickau verschlagen, als mtb-biker bin auf der Suche nach Freeride-Strecken in Umgebung von Zwickau / Hartenstein 
Würde mich auch gern eine Freeride/singletrail lästige Runde anschließen. Kann nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch ab18:00 Uhr von Romantikhotel Waldidyll starten.
Wäre sehr nett wenn sich jemand findet, der mir ein Paar Trails zeigen kann. Für jegliche Hinweisse via PM wäre ich auch sehr dankbar
Gruß chris


----------



## ore-mountain (8. April 2012)

Klar, ne Runde lässt sich einrichten ! 
Am Waldidyll bist du ja schon direkt vor Ort. 
Am Di hab ich noch frei, das Wetter soll auch ganz gut werden. 
Aber 18 Uhr ist schon recht spät !


Was Anderes, wir sind heute Nachmittag am Plotzsch.
Wenn noch jemand Lust hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alterspräsident (8. April 2012)

17:30 wäre auch machbar, oder ich könnte an bestimmte Stelle dazustossen


----------



## XCosser (8. April 2012)

hey hey heit nm plotzsch klingt gut, ab wann seit ihr da? soll ich was zum schaufeln mitbringen?


----------



## ore-mountain (8. April 2012)

So dann sind wir jetzt zu dritt, vieleicht zu viert !
Also 15 Uhr am Plotzsch ... mit Schaufel !


----------



## XCosser (8. April 2012)

jo 15 uhr ca, bin sicher wieder schneller da als ich jetz noch denke! schaufel hab ich, dann lasst uns den trail mal verschönern


----------



## ore-mountain (8. April 2012)

Alterspräsident schrieb:


> 17:30 wäre auch machbar, oder ich könnte an bestimmte Stelle dazustossen



dann wirds nur ne kurze Runde ! Alles wird man dann bis zur Dunkelheit nicht schaffen. 
Ist dein Bike bergauffahrbar ?


----------



## Alterspräsident (9. April 2012)

Ich denke schon.daumen:


----------



## ore-mountain (9. April 2012)

Gut ! 
Oberhalb vom Bahnhof ist ein Parkplatz am Waldrand, Kreuzung Bahnhofstraße / Talstraße. Schaffst du 17:30 dort ?


----------



## Alterspräsident (9. April 2012)

geht klar, wie es aussieht muss ich vom Hotel nur runter rollen
gruß chris


----------



## ore-mountain (9. April 2012)

ja es geht zumindest stromabwärts der Mulde entlang 

Wenn du keine Lust auf Straße hast, Am Anfang der Zufahrt zum Hotel geht parallel zur Straße ein Trail hoch und runter. Der geht bis zum Parkplatz !

Also dann bis morgen 17:30 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alterspräsident (10. April 2012)

nur für alle fälle; Treffpunkt: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.652304,12.664235&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=19
Bis später.
chris


----------



## prolet77 (10. April 2012)

Falls ihr heute auf unserer Strecke fahren wollt, will ich nochmals drauf hinweisen das die nur bis max. 18Uhr befahren werden darf!
Keine Lust das es Streß gibt, nur weil irgendwelche Leute meinen sie müssen sich nicht dran halten!


----------



## Alterspräsident (10. April 2012)

wird natürlich respektiert


----------



## dick66 (11. April 2012)

prolet77 schrieb:


> Falls ihr heute auf unserer Strecke fahren wollt, will ich nochmals drauf hinweisen das die nur bis max. 18Uhr befahren werden darf!
> Keine Lust das es Streß gibt, nur weil irgendwelche Leute meinen sie müssen sich nicht dran halten!





Im Wald ist außerdem generelles Rauch-, Müll- und Lärmverbot, Pflanzen werden nicht beschädigt und Tiere weder gejagt, gefangen noch gegessen! Wer sich gern daneben benehmen möchte nutze dafür doch bitte die samstag abendlichen Feierveranstaltungen der örtlichen Teenie-Diskotheken.


----------



## ore-mountain (11. April 2012)

dick66 schrieb:


> Im Wald ist außerdem generelles Rauch-, Müll- und Lärmverbot, Pflanzen werden nicht beschädigt und Tiere weder gejagt, gefangen noch gegessen! Wer sich gern daneben benehmen möchte nutze dafür doch bitte die samstag abendlichen Feierveranstaltungen der örtlichen Teenie-Diskotheken.



Und aufpassen ... abends schießen die Jäger scharf ...


----------



## ore-mountain (13. April 2012)

Also Irgendjemand versucht am Kreuzberg neue Linien durch den Wald zu ziehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (14. April 2012)

du? wir waren gestern mal auf dem hirchenstein! echt hammer verblockt da aber voll geil zu fahren! ich hab auch ne idee für nen strecke, kennst du moosheide!


----------



## ore-mountain (14. April 2012)

nee, ich net ! Der Kreuzer ist mir zu klein zum Bauen !
Nur irgendjemand fährt dort Linien ein ...

Ja am Hirschenstein ist es auch ganz nett  ! Warst du auf dem Kleinen oder Großen Hirschenstein ?


Ach, ich will heute Nachmittag mal ne Enduro-Runde durch das schöne Elstertal zwischen Greiz und Neumühle drehen. Start ist am ca. 14 Uhr am Parkplatz in Waldhaus. Wenn jemand Lust hat, einfach kurz melden !


----------



## XCosser (17. April 2012)

wir waren aufen klein, gleich oben beim KH haben aber paar echt knifflige Steinfelder gefunden! da werd ich in nächster zeit öfter trainieren


----------



## ore-mountain (18. April 2012)

Hey, dann lass uns doch am WE dort mal treffen. Am kleinen Hirschenstein war ich dieses Jahr noch garnet!
Die Idee hatte ich aber auch schon dort ne Linie zu basteln ... schaun wir mal was da machen können !

Versuch mal direkt den Hirschenstein runterzufahren ... das ist heftig


----------



## XCosser (18. April 2012)

wär eigentlich mal ne Maßnahme weiss nur noch nicht wie ich zeit hab! ich sach dir noch  mal Bescheid!


----------



## ore-mountain (19. April 2012)

abgesehen davon ...

Wir wollen am WE auch noch ne Enduro-Runde am Kuhberg und Steinberg drehen.
Will noch jemand mit ?


----------



## Fritschmich (21. April 2012)

hey

ich war heut ma mitn sx  beim  kleinen hirschenstein. Ist zum teil schön steil und technisch ( bin gerade drüber richtung kammweg oder wie der heist) wird bestimmt interessant wenn ihr da was einfahrt

gruß

Michael


----------



## ore-mountain (23. April 2012)

Hey Micha !

also wenn man direkt am Hirschenstein was machen will, wird das schon recht hefig. Über die Steinfelder nebenan sollte sich schon was machen lassen, so wie am Ochsenkopf!

Wie bist du wieder runter in Richtung Mulde gefahren ? Übers Hermannsgrab gibts nen schönen Trail in Richtung Weißbach!


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. April 2012)

@ore-mountain:

Ein kleines Video von unserem Lieblingsstück nahe Greiz:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20458

cheers


----------



## Fritschmich (23. April 2012)

@ore

tach

ich bin an dem tag von grünau nach wiesen gefahrn und dann weißbach komplett raus bis zum kleinen hirschenstein und hab mir dann nen weg richtung schneeberg gesucht bin da übern keilberg dann nach schlema nochma de halde nuf und dann hat ich fast nen hungerast weil ich nur 3 cornys mit hatte war auch eher ne orientierungsfahrt wenn ich mal mehr muse und zuessen mit hab wer ich noch mal in den forst dort oben schauen weil ich jetzt eh abundzu in  kirchberg  und umgebung bin.
Da ist mir auch schon der weiße golf aufgefallen mit dem schönen baby on bord aufkleber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritschmich (23. April 2012)

ach un das lieblingsstück ist aber kurz oder??ß


----------



## XCosser (23. April 2012)

hey das war mein golf  könne ja mal ne forst runde drehen bei gelegenheit  kenn hier noch mehr was spaß macht


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. April 2012)

@Fritschmich

Ja das Stück ist sehr kurz, deswegen sind wir da auch 4-5 mal wieder hoch geschoben. Macht aber echt Spaß das kurze Stück


----------



## ore-mountain (24. April 2012)

ja leider viel zu kurz. Wer es mal gefahren ist, weis warum es sich trotzdem lohnt !
Zudem kann man es gut in die Runde im Elstertal mit einbeziehen.

@micha: am Keilberg ist doch ein Gasthaus, da hättste zur Not dich satt futtern können 

Jungs, langes WE steht vor der Tür. Das Wetter soll gut werden. Wird Zeit für Planungen!
Am Freitag werd ich mal ne Runde im Hartensteiner drehen. 
Am Hirschenstein können wir uns ja auch mal treffen!

Ach und am So beginnt der Sommerbetrieb vom Vierer am Fichtelberg. Ob der Lift in Bozi läuft ... keine Ahnung. Auf den Wiesen liegt laut Webcams noch etwas Schnee. Aber wenn es wirklich so warm wird, ist es im Wald bestimmt trocken.


----------



## Fritschmich (24. April 2012)

gauf

@ ore ich hatt an dem tach leider auch kein geld mit

@ x-crosser  wenn ich ma zeit hab gerne

ich fahr aber am freitag nach riva bis nächste woch mittwoch also dieses we geht gar nix hier es sei denn ich treff jemand von euch beim bikefestival!!!

gruß

mich


----------



## dick66 (24. April 2012)

Angeber...


----------



## ore-mountain (24. April 2012)

schön ... dann viel Spaß dort !!!

Fährst du beim Enduro Ride mit ?


----------



## Fritschmich (25. April 2012)

nein den fahr ich net mit ich hatte letztes jahr mit jemand gelatscht der da mit gefahrn ist und der hatt den halben tag verschenkt mit warten und ist im endeffekt 2 mal die streck runter die dazu zimlich kurz ist aber technisch.

in der zeit kann man soviele sehr schöne trails fahrn 

gruß


----------



## ore-mountain (27. April 2012)

Am So gehts auf den Fichtelberg. Der Lift macht sogar schon heute auf !
Will sich noch jemand mit anschließen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (27. April 2012)

wääääää morgen arbeit aber so gehts zum OkO


----------



## ore-mountain (27. April 2012)

ja auch gut. Wenn du mal Abwechlung zu der offiziellen DH-Strecke suchst. Fahr mal den Fleckl-Weg. Der ist flüssiger. Am Sendeturm den Forstweg ein Stück runter und dann rechts weg am Wegweiser. Wenn du dann den nächsten Forstweg überquerst, rechts von Weg halten. Da kommen drei schöne Felsendrops  ... ist aber nicht sofort ersichtlich!
ach und nicht über den lahmen Lift meckern


----------



## lll13 (1. Mai 2012)

trifft man jemand am wochenende nach männertag in Liberec?


----------



## XCosser (2. Mai 2012)

ne ich bin da zumindest in osternohe!

@ore: ich war heut mal wieder ne runde im Plotzsch unterwegs, die strecke die da errichtet wurde ist gesperrt, wurde oben mit viel Absperrband zugemacht und viele große äste auf die strecke gelegt! schade eigentlich, die war sehr schön, wann bauen wir mal was am Hirschenstein?


----------



## ore-mountain (4. Mai 2012)

Wie wäre es mit So Nachmittag am Hirschenstein ?
Zumindest es regent nicht weiter !


----------



## XCosser (4. Mai 2012)

du bei uns scheint den ganzen tag schon die sonne  so weiss ich aber noch nicht, morgen ist erstmal schöneck und dann mal sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (8. Mai 2012)

hey ore na gibts dich noch? was ist jetz mit der strecke im plotzsch?


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Mai 2012)

Wieder ein kleines Video aus dem Vogtlandkreis:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20811


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Mai 2012)

moin ... warst mal wieder im Lande ?
Ist das bei dir ?



XCosser schrieb:


> hey ore na gibts dich noch? was ist jetz mit der strecke im plotzsch?


 
Nu klar ... Unkraut vergeht nicht 
Ist alles halb so schlimm. Der Trail sollte wohl erstmal gemieden werden! 

Wo hast du dir eigendlich am HS was vorgestellt !? Direkt am Felsen wird man wohl kam ne gute Linie finden ! Ein Stück nebenan siehts schon besser aus.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Mai 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> moin ... warst mal wieder im Lande ?
> Ist das bei dir ?
> 
> 
> ...


 
War mit meinem Kumpel auf kleiner Deutschland Rundreise - Bayern - Thüringer Wald - Vogtland - Harz - Bayern.

Waren einen Tag in der alten Heimat und haben die Local Spots gerockt. Der Trail auf dem Video ist genau 5 Minuten Fußweg von meinen Eltern entfernt  Den wollte ich dir das letzte mal eigentlich auch schon zeigen.


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Mai 2012)

Dann schauen wir uns das beim nächsten mal an


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Mai 2012)

Wir fahrn heut Nachmittag ne Runde im Hartensteiner.
Wenn sich noch jemand mit anschließen will ...


----------



## ore-mountain (19. Mai 2012)

Morgen Keilberg / Bozi
Wenn noch jemand mit will ...


----------



## ore-mountain (31. Mai 2012)

Ich werd hier ja langsam zum Alleinunterhalter ...  

Am WE Fichtelberg / Keilberg.
Steht nur noch nicht genau fest ob Sa oder So.
Will sich noch jemand mit anschließen ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2012)

Grüße ore,

bin auch noch da, aber hier ist ja leider nicht mehr viel los.

War einer von euch dieses Jahr schon mal in Schöneck? Mich würde die Streckenbeschaffenheit interessieren.


----------



## ore-mountain (31. Mai 2012)

noch nicht, aber die Strecke entlang der Piste ist ganz nett aber nicht gerade anspruchsvoll und kurz. Wie die Neue durch den Wald ist, keine Ahnung ...
Aber XCosser kann dazu sicherlich berichten ...

Ich sollte vierleicht auch mal wieder hin um die neue mal anzuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht klappt´s ja zusammen, wollte im Juni mal wieder ins Vogtland kommen. Hast du bock?


----------



## ore-mountain (31. Mai 2012)

Ja klar, das machen wir


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, ich gebe dir Bescheid wenn ich weiß wann ich komme und dann machen wir uns nen Termin aus. Handynr. haben wir ja


----------



## bergzwerk (31. Mai 2012)

Sch..... Sa muß ich arbeiten, und So kann ich leider auch net. Wäre gerne mal mit von der Partie. Aber ich denke bald klappts ganz sicher.


----------



## Fritschmich (2. Juni 2012)

hey leute
ich hätt ma ne frage hat einer von euch vielleicht ne 203er bremsscheibe daheim rumliegen die er nicht brauch und günstig abgeben möchte. Meine ist leider nach einem sturz heftig verbogen.
Mein sx steht wieder da hab gestern alles repariert nur die scheibe fehlt.
Ich würd auch ne 180er mit passenden is auf pm adapter für hinten nehmen.

gruß

Michael


----------



## Hendrik1988 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich habe hier noch 203mm Avid Scheiben. Du kannst dir gerne eine in Zwickau Pölbitz abholen.


----------



## ore-mountain (2. Juni 2012)

Micha, wir sind heut Nachmittag eh im Hartensteiner, da kann Hendrik die Scheibe gleich mitnehmen !
Wir sind kurz nach 14:30 mit dem Zug am Bhf


----------



## Fritschmich (2. Juni 2012)

hey

super ne avid scheibe is voll ok 
ich war heut über mittag in zwigge un danach noch im wald habs also zu spät erfahrn
mit euren ausflug aber danke trotzdem würde die scheibe auch abhohln.
kannst mir per pn ja mal deine adresse schicken  und da könn mer ja ma ne zeit ausmachen ausser du ( ihr) bist (seit) nächste woch ma wieder in dr gegend im wald da kann mer sich ja auch treffen.


----------



## ore-mountain (5. Juni 2012)

Dann lass uns doch einach mal ne Runde fahrn ... für mich ist langes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (13. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand am Wochenende Lust auf Keilberg oder Fichtelberg ?


----------



## XCosser (13. Juni 2012)

wir sind am we denk ich mal wieder in schöneck, die strecke hinten im Wald ist echt anspruchsvoll geworden und macht Sau Spaß!haben jetzt auch nen schönen großen double und paar fette Gabs da oben! morgen werd ich mit meiner frau mal wieder zum OkO fahren wenns meine Grippe zulässt!


----------



## ore-mountain (19. Juni 2012)

XCosser, was ist jetzt eigendlich mit Hirschenstein !? 
Ich hab vor zwei Wochen mal anfangen, nur hat das Wetter mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht !


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand Lust am Wochenende auf ne Runde im Hartensteiner ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Juni 2012)

Hey ore, du wirst ja langsam zu Alleinunterhalter  Der Thread ist ja echt tot.

Aber mal was anderes, wann hast du mal wieder Zeit für mich? Der Trail bei mir um die Ecke ist noch größer geworden und außerdem wollte ich mal nach Schöneck


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Juni 2012)

ja die Einladung nehm ich gern an 
Wann bist du wieder auf da auf Heimatbesuch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lockenschulli (28. Juni 2012)

ich hätte nächstes WE mal wieder zeit und laune auf ne runde. hoffentlich ist bis dato auch das große rad wieder verarztet...


----------



## Hendrik1988 (28. Juni 2012)

Ich bräuchte noch ein Schaltwerk. Ohne wirds nichts! Hat jemand noch ein 10fach Sram rumliegen? Ansonsten siehts schlecht aus.


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Juni 2012)

mmmh ... der Materialschlacht am Keilberg sei Dank ...
In zwei Wochen kannst du ein 10fach XT-Schaltwerk samt Trigger bekommen !
Kannst du bis dahin den Käfig wieder zusammenflicken ... ???

Lockenschulli, du meinst mit nächstes WE nicht das jetzt Anstehende !?
Wird Zeit dass du mal wieder mitkommst


----------



## lockenschulli (29. Juni 2012)

joa das nächste, also das erste juliwochenende. dann habe ich so einiges abgearbeitet und hoffentlich wieder einen neuen rahmen...leider hat mein alter freerider finale nicht überstanden. aber nach 3 jahren guter handhabe kann er das auch ruhig ^^ jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ein freund von mir sein rahmen alle zwei jahre verkauft


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Juni 2012)

@ ore:

Weiß noch nicht wann ich wieder da bin, wollte vorher mal abklären wann du Zeit hast, damit sich die Anreise lohnt. Wie sieht´s bei dir denn im Juli aus?


----------



## ore-mountain (29. Juni 2012)

Das können wir kurzfristig klären ! Das Wetter muss ja auch passen 
Im Juli klappt das auf jeden Fall !

Lockenschulli, gut dann nächstes WE !
Was ist den kaputt gegangen ? Klassische Materialermüdung oder mithilfe einer unfreiwilligen Flugeinlage nachgeholfen ?


----------



## lockenschulli (29. Juni 2012)

jau, auf jeden fall!!!
der rahmen ist in den höchstbelastesten stellen gerissen, also zwischen unterrohr und steuerrohr sowie an dem versteifenden gusset am unterrohr. alles schöne risse direkt neben der schweißnaht - so wie wir das gelernt haben


----------



## ore-mountain (29. Juni 2012)

aha .. also noch nicht durchgerissen ?

Mein alter Giant-Rahmen hatte auch nen schönen langen, kaum sichtbaren Riss an der Naht zum Steuerrohr. Mir fiel bei ner Inspektion nach nem Sturz etwas abgeplatzter Lack auf. Da wollte ich dann auch nicht mehr unbedingt mit dem Rahmen weiterfahren ...

Wie wäre es mit einem Bruchversuch ... einfach aus großer Höhe ins Flache springen


----------



## lockenschulli (29. Juni 2012)

ohh ja, bin den guten dann noch in finale 2 tage gefahren mit dem wissen...aber da waren die sprünge einfach zu gut gebaut. da müssen wir mal hoch auf den windberg zur laderampe von den komischen getränkemarkt...das nennt man dann wahrscheinlich drop it dead ^^


----------



## ore-mountain (29. Juni 2012)

das nennt man dann sicherlich artgerecht hingerichtet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (4. Juli 2012)

Bis jetzt sieht der Wetterbericht für das Wochenende nich so schlecht aus!
Was wird nun mit einer Tour?
Ich schlag mal Hartensteiner oder Kuhberg vor.


----------



## lockenschulli (5. Juli 2012)

also, mein neues rad ist wie es zu erwarten gewesen ist noch net da. ich würde von daher wieder aufs kleine canyon zurückgreifen. mein plan sieht es vor, dass ich morgen ab mittag ne runde um zwickau machen wollt und dann am sonntag was größeres. aber da bin ich für jegliche vorschläge offen!


----------



## ore-mountain (5. Juli 2012)

ok, dann lass uns das fix machen! Am So Steinberg und Kuhberg!
Der Nadelwald dort ist eh schnell trocken und griffig und das Wetter soll auch passen.
Ich schau mal wer noch alles mitkommen will.

Was willst du morgen für ne Runde drehen? So wie wir mal gefahren sind?
Ich kann halt erst am Nachmittag, vieleicht können wir uns irgendwo treffen.
Ist deine Handynr. noch aktuell?


----------



## lockenschulli (6. Juli 2012)

jau, denke schon, dass ich erst in planitz kurz was fahr, dann rüber zum plotschgrund und wieder zurück richtung schwefelhügel und so...werde denk mal so gegen 14-15 uhr in ruhe starten wenn es nicht gewittern sollte...gefahren wird aber zu 100%...
mit sonntag klingt gut! bin ich mit bei! 
handynummer passt immer noch, also dann bis später...


----------



## Fritschmich (6. Juli 2012)

hey

wollt nur mal ne kleine frage in den raum werfen

vermisst jemand nen druckstufen verstellknopf von dämpfer ( sieht dem vom nen vivid ähnlich )oder gabel hab einen gefunden in dr hartensteiner umgebung

gruß

Michael


----------



## ore-mountain (18. Juli 2012)

hat jemand Interesse am Freitag mit zum Stamtisch beim Frenzel mitzukommen ?


----------



## Fritschmich (20. Juli 2012)

willst woohl ma wieder günstisch knödel essen was ;-)


----------



## Hendrik1988 (20. Juli 2012)

Ich sag für dieses WE komplett ab. Nächstes WE bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Juli 2012)

ja beim Frenzel wird man auf jeden Fall nicht verhungern ... 

Bin gestern nochmal die schönen Enduro-Pfade am Ulmknochen und Adlerstein gefahren. Nicht das ich beim Drecksau-Enduro auf unerwartete Neuheiten stoße ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (31. Juli 2012)

Am Sa ab ca. 14 Uhr ne Runde im Hartensteiner ?


----------



## ore-mountain (30. August 2012)

lockenschulli, verschieben wir wetterbedingt die übliche Freitagsrunde auf Samstag Nachmittag ?
Da bleibt dann auch mehr Zeit für die geplanten Baumaßnahmen.


----------



## ore-mountain (20. September 2012)

lockenschulli und Hendrik,

bin heute Nachmittag wieder aus den Bergen zurück. Lasst uns dann mal für Sonntag planen !


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. September 2012)

Grüße ore,

hast du am Wochenende vom 02.11.-04.11.2012 Zeit für mich? Komme extra wegen nem Konzert in die Heimat und bringe meinen FR mit.


----------



## ore-mountain (21. September 2012)

Gruß,

gern, aber diesmal nicht wie in Leogang


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

Ja, das mit Leogang war schei*e, hat halt zeitlich nicht hingehauen 

Das im Nov. geht auf jeden Fall klar und dann fahren wir mal den trail bei mir und richtung plauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (27. September 2012)

Morgen wieder die übliche Freitagsrunde ?


----------



## Sebb93 (28. September 2012)

suche auch noch Mitfahrer/innen bei dem ich unter der Woche mitfahren kann.Einfach PN


----------



## ore-mountain (1. Oktober 2012)

Am Mittwoch Keilberg !
Könnte das letzte mal dieses Jahr mit guten Bedingungen sein !


----------



## GebirgsjaegerDH (3. Oktober 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Morgen wieder die übliche Freitagsrunde ?


 
hej ich bins philipp 
ehm is die Freitagsrunde die von Heute dann ja ;D


----------



## ore-mountain (10. Oktober 2012)

lockenschulli, machen wir am Sa rechtzeitig los ? 
Ich will vorm Drecksau nochmal die Trails abfahren !


----------



## lockenschulli (11. Oktober 2012)

na aber hallo...muss dich samstag vormittag noch kurz überfallen und dann würde ich sagen starten wir los amigo^^


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Oktober 2012)

Am WE Freeridetour am Fichtelberg und Keilberg. Eventuell das letzte Mal dieses Jahr!
Ob Sa oder So steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## ore-mountain (31. Oktober 2012)

Interessant für nächstes Jahr:

http://www.trailcenter-rabenberg.de/


----------



## Sebb93 (2. November 2012)

jap..wird bei Facebook viel darüber erzählt


----------



## ore-mountain (16. November 2012)

Schaltauge Nummero 6 in diesem Jahr! Wer hat mehr zu bieten ...
Lockenschulli, ich brauch jetzt mal deinen Zentrierständer. Es hat wieder ein paar Speichen erwischt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lockenschulli (16. November 2012)

och menno, was machst du denn schon wieder? mit dem zentrierständer geht klar, bringe ich aber nun doch erst kommende woche mit. ich hoffe, du kannst bis dahin noch ein anderes bike nutzen...welche LRS hat es denn eigentlich erwischt? hoffentlich nicht den schönen neuen :-(


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. November 2012)

@ore-mountain

wollte dir nur sagen, dass ich an dem WE vom 02.11.12 schön fahren war. War zwar etwas verregnet, aber hat extrem Spaß gemacht. Sogar das Roadgap war fahrbar 

Wir müssen unbedingt nochmal zusammen fahren gehen, wenn´s passt.


----------



## ore-mountain (17. November 2012)

Was wie wo Roadgap? Wo warst du?

Lockenschulli, zum Glück nicht die Hoops ... das wärs ja noch!
Den Ringle hats erwischt. Habs jetzt erstmal notdürftig zentriert.


----------



## ore-mountain (23. November 2012)

Morgen nochmal Fichtelberg.
Die Bedingungen sind noch sehr gut!


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. November 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Was wie wo Roadgap? Wo warst du?
> 
> Lockenschulli, zum Glück nicht die Hoops ... das wärs ja noch!
> Den Ringle hats erwischt. Habs jetzt erstmal notdürftig zentriert.


 
Sorry das ich jetzt erst schreibe, hab´s irgendwie verrissen 

Roadgap ist auf der Strecke bei meinen Eltern. Ist ein natürlicher Kicker, den du als Roadgap fahren kannst. Nicht sehr hoch aber schön weit 

Vielleicht halb so hoch wie der hier abgebildete Gap auf unserer Heimstrecke


----------



## ore-mountain (23. November 2012)

nett!

Ich dachte schon den Roadgap am Fichtelberg. Den gibts seit kurzer Zeit nicht mehr.


----------



## Sebb93 (27. November 2012)

wo gibts gute MTB strecken Hartensteiner Wald evtl Werdauer Wald/Greiz ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. November 2012)

Kommt drauf an was du unter MTB Strecken verstehst. DH/FR Strecken, Singletrails,....???


----------



## dick66 (27. November 2012)

Muldenradwanderweg zwischen Glauchau und Wilkau rult!

Das bleibt aber hier im Thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritschmich (27. November 2012)

lol


----------



## Sebb93 (28. November 2012)

@ freerider 1405: na alles eigentlich


----------



## ore-mountain (16. Januar 2013)

Hat am WE jemand Interesse an nem kleinen Snowride am Plotzschgrund ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Februar 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:

siehe Signatur


----------



## ore-mountain (17. April 2013)

Wie schauts aus? Wenn das Wetter passt mal wieder ne Freitagsrunde?

Hendrik, dein Frosch ist doch jetzt einsatzbereit


----------



## ore-mountain (29. April 2013)

Jungs,

ich wurde gestern spontan von nem Kumpel aus SZB auf eine Tour zum Rabenberg eingeladen.
Das Trailcenter begutachten, zumindest das was schon fertig ist.
Wir haben nicht alle Trails geschafft. Aber das was wir gefahren haben, hat mich jetzt leider nicht vom Hocker gehauen. Was fehlt auf den Trail ist Gefälle. Vieleicht sind die Trails nach Johannstadt runter etwas interessanter. Mal schaun ...

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave.312 (5. Mai 2013)

biken war lessig mit euch...wieder mal!


----------



## ore-mountain (14. Mai 2013)

Moin,

Ich will am Freitag mal nach Schöneck. Lift läuft nicht, also ist hochradeln angesagt. 
Der alte Herr aus SZB ist mit dabei. 
Nach Schöneck gehts mit der Vogtlandbahn. Hat noch jemand Interesse?

Hendrik, ab wann hättest du Zeit?


----------



## XCosser (14. Mai 2013)

ich fahr so und montag!


----------



## ore-mountain (15. Mai 2013)

Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören 
Wäre ne Gelegenheit sich mal wieder zu treffen!
Ich will dieses WE aber gern mal zum Keilberg. Hoffentlich spiel das Wetter mit. Vieleicht klappts ja mit nochmal mit Schöneck.


----------



## XCosser (16. Mai 2013)

jo ich bin viel unterwegs aber nicht nur mit dem dh! war auch mal wieder im plozch! und das hab ich morgen nachmittag mal wieder vor! wenn dus schaffst, ich bin so und mo in schöneck! ach und nochwas: am keiler Dreht kein lift


----------



## ore-mountain (16. Mai 2013)

Ja morgen läuft kein Lift, ich weis. Dann wird halt hochgeradelt. Ich war dort das letzte mal zwei Jahren. Ich glaub sogar mit dir ...
Ich will mir das einfach mal anschauen!

Am Poltzsch war ich heute. Gibt ne neue steile Linie an einem Felsvorsprung entlang. Wenn du gut bist findest du es


----------



## XCosser (17. Mai 2013)

So jetzt bin ich einmal die Runde rum im  plotz sch! deine Strecke fahr sich sehr schön!nur bisschen neue streckenFührung! aber mehr konnten meine Augen nicht finden!z


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Mai 2013)

schau mal am oberen Teich.

Also in Schöneck hat sich ja einiges getan. Der Trail im Wald macht echt Spaß!
Nur der eine Holzdrop geht garnicht! Da staucht es einen ja voll zusammen, so flach ist die Landung. Der Roadgap ist auch heavy. Ist mir zu krass


----------



## XCosser (16. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute nicht mehr lange hin, am 29/30.6. wird in Rabenberg das Trailcenter eröffnet! ich würde gern am Samstag nach der arbeit mit euch dort mal die trails fahren! würde sagen das man sich da so gegen 15uhr trifft und dann gehts los!
Wer hat alles zeit und Interesse? gebt mal bescheid


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Juni 2013)

Grüße!
Und Wochenendtrip heil überstanden?

Vieleicht schließe ich mich mit an. Ich will dem Trailcenter nochmal ein eine Chance geben und bei Trockenheit befahren. Ich war bis jetzt zweimal oben. Gefallen hat es mir nicht wirklich und dem beschriebenen Enduro-Charakter wird es bei weitem nicht gerecht. Also erwarte nicht zu viel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (17. Juni 2013)

leider war kein Wochenende Trip drin mich hat Mittwoch ne fiese Grippe erweicht mit Fiber und allen was dazu gehört Lieg eigentlich seit dem flach!


----------



## ore-mountain (20. Juni 2013)

Am Samstag Fichtelberg. Ich will jetzt endlich mal die neuen Spielereien testen.
Hat noch jemand Lust?

Ansonsten Morgen ne Freitagsrunde, also Plotzsch und Co.


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Juni 2013)

Hey Jungs,

ich war mit nem Kumpel gestern endlich mal am Keilberg. Ich war sehr positiv überrascht. Die haben im oberen Teil massiv gebaut! Sind einige größere Spünge hinzugekommen. Auch ein, ich nenne es mal Step-up Gap.
Auch die Strecke im Wald ist top im Schuss!


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Juni 2013)

Hast du zufällig ein paar Bilder gemacht?


----------



## XCosser (24. Juni 2013)

klingt gut! muss auch mal wieder aufn Keiler! wie siehts mit Lift aus?


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte keine Cam mit. Deshalb hab ich auch leider keine Bilder.

Der alte Lift läuft wie gewohnt bis 17 Uhr.


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Juni 2013)

Morgen Freitagsrunde!

Und am So ne Kammtour. Gestartet wird in Erla/Schwarzenberg. Dort hin von Schedewitz mit der Bahn (Fahrzeit 50min).
Es geht kurz übers Trailcenter und dann zum Plattenberg in Cz, Kranichsee und Auersberg wieder nach SZB. Zurück wieder mit der Bahn. Zumindest so die Planung. 
Bei Interesse einfach melden!


----------



## ore-mountain (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hab die Kammtour mal im Tourenberichte-Fred gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10743448#post10743448


----------



## dave.312 (4. Juli 2013)

hey...feiner tourenbericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (5. Juli 2013)

Schöner bericht, was fährst du jetz für ein bike?


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juli 2013)

XCosser schrieb:


> Schöner bericht, was fährst du jetz für ein bike?



Er fährt derzeit glaube ich ein Trek und ein Canyon.


----------



## ore-mountain (5. Juli 2013)

Ja so ist es 

Falls jemand Interesse hat! Ich hab am So Lust auf Bozi-Ballern 
Ich würde es aber als Freeride-Tour fahren wollen. Erst Fichtelberg und dann rüber zu Keilberg.


----------



## XCosser (5. Juli 2013)

meine Reverb ist noch nicht da und ich muss arbeiten! sonst gern!


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir vorletzten So auch mal das neue Gap in Schöneck angeschaut. Schickes Ding! Vor allem eine Monster Landeschneiße !!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2013)

Wir waren am 15.07. mal in Schöneck. Hat echt Spaß gemacht, auch wenn kein Liftbetrieb war und die Temperaturen in der Mittagssonne gefühlt bei 60° 

Wir wollten eigentlich das Gap mal springen, aber es war extrem starker Wind an dem Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (23. Juli 2013)

und bist du das teil gesprungen? ich ja. echt geil!


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Juli 2013)

ich war verletzungsbedingt leider nur als Fotograf tätig!
Reicht die Anfahrt für genügend Speed?


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Juli 2013)

Rein vom optischen her, bzw. bin den mal kurz angefahren: Der Speed reicht locker, ist ja nicht wirklich weit.


----------



## XCosser (26. Juli 2013)

klar der speed reicht einfach rein rollen


----------



## ore-mountain (9. August 2013)

Moin Jungs,

wir planen für Sonntag wieder eine Kammtour. Start ist diesmal wahrscheinlich direkt in Johannstadt. Geplant sind der Plattenberg, Pleßberg und eventuell der Gottengaber Spitzberg. Also wieder drei 1000er .
Rückzu können wir dann übers Trailcenter fahren.
Start gegen 10 oder 11 Uhr in Zwickau, steht nicht fest.
Bis Johannstadt gehts mit der Bahn. Je mehr desto günstiger ...

Bei Interesse einfach melden!


----------



## ore-mountain (26. August 2013)

Zwar etwas spät ... hab die letzte Kammtour mal im Tourenberichtefred gepostet.
Die Tour wird demnächst mal wiederholt. Allein die 500hm Abfahrt vom Plessberg ist es wert.
Also wer Interesse hat ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10891113#post10891113


----------



## dave.312 (26. August 2013)

schöner bericht...war am sonntag mal bei euch in der umgebung, d.h. im plotzschgrund, also beim jägerbrünnel vorbei. in welcher ecke seit ihr da unterwegs?
grüße david


----------



## ore-mountain (27. August 2013)

mensch ... hättest du nur vorher mal nachgefragt 

Du warst auber schon in der richtigen Richtung.


----------



## dave.312 (27. August 2013)

ach schade also lohnt es sich. war auch so schön flowig bis abzweig culitzsch. Naja hatte sich so ergeben wo ich am waldhaus das schild gelesen hatte...sag bescheid wenn ihr wieder was startet.


----------



## ore-mountain (28. August 2013)

In der Regel immer zur Freitagsrunde. 
Diesen Freitag bin ich allerdings beim Stammtisch beim Frenzel.
Muss mich zum Drecksau Enduro anmelden!

Ich geb Bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave.312 (28. August 2013)

wann ist das Drecksau enduro??


----------



## ore-mountain (28. August 2013)

Der Frenzel hat was von 20.10 erzählt.
Steht aber noch nicht fest. Werd ich am Freitag erfahren!


----------



## dave.312 (28. August 2013)

achso...also wenn was geht sag bescheid. Hab noch lücken für Urlaub frei.


----------



## ore-mountain (3. September 2013)

Termin stand leider noch nicht fest. Deshalb auch noch keine Einschreibung. Wahrscheinlich aber der 20.10.
Ich geb Bescheid, falls ich Infos hab!

Diese Woche wieder Freitagsrunde!


----------



## ore-mountain (3. November 2013)

Hier mal wieder ein Tourenbericht von unserer Donnterstagsrunde im Fichtelgebirge:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497394&page=27


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. November 2013)

Sehr schön


----------



## XCosser (4. November 2013)

hast du wieder schön gemacht da bekomm ich richtig bock! naja hab nächste woche urlaub vieleich passt das wetter ja und man dreht mal wieder ne gemeinsame Tour!


----------



## bergzwerk (4. November 2013)

sch.... und ich konnt net mit


----------



## ore-mountain (4. November 2013)

Ich hab am Freitag noch Zeit gehabt und hab mal alle Trails am Oko abgefahren. Hab auch noch ne inoffizielle angelegte Line gefunden!
Aber der Trail an der Nordbahn in Richtung Bischhofsgrün ist ja mal der Wahnsinn! Die ersten 100hm nur Steine!!!

XCosser, ja wird mal wieder Zeit, dass wir ne Runde drehen! Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird! Wenns spontan wird, können wir ja ne Runde Hartensteiner drehen. Da war ich jetzt schon ne Weile nicht mehr!

bergzwerk, wir holen das nächstes Jahr nach 

Ach im übrigen, hier die Bilder vom diesjährigen DSE, war auch wieder ein schönes Ding!

https://www.facebook.com/DieZweiBikes/photos_stream


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (2. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leuts,

war heute seit langer Zeit mal wieder im Weißenborner Wald ne XC-Runde drehen.
Auf dem Trail hinterm HBK hat jemand ein paar kleinere Doubles und Anlieger hingebastelt. Recht flüssig alles! Macht Spaß!


----------



## ore-mountain (21. Dezember 2013)

Morgen spontane "Advents"-Enduro-Aktion im Hartensteiner!
Wer noch Lust hat ist 11:30 am Hartensteiner Bhf!


----------



## dave.312 (23. Dezember 2013)

hab mir wieder ein schön schlechtes gewissen gemacht euch zu sehen! was habt ihr für lampen?? habt mich so geblendet...


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Dezember 2013)

Am Lenker ne Hope Vision 4 und am Helm ne Tesla. Hendrik hat so nen Chinaknaller von Magicshine!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (27. Dezember 2013)

Mittlerweile sogar einen Chinaböller auf dem Kopf. Sehr guter erster Eindruck und das für unter 40€!









Ich bin übrigens ab morgen für 2 Tage in Zwickau. Seid ihr morgen und übermorgen in Othal oder habt ihr Lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Dezember 2013)

Macht das Teil auch so unheimliche Geräusche beim Laden ??? 

Othal ... Witzbold! Wenn dann mit dem Bike!!!!
Heut ham se sogar den kurzes Schlepper am Idiotenhang dicht gemacht. Keilberg geht noch.
Am So gern! Morgen muss ich schaun, eventuell erst am Nachmittag. Also mit Lampen!
Ich frag mal bei den Anderen nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave.312 (27. Dezember 2013)

sehr nett und kannst mir eventl mal ein link zukomm lassen...grüße


----------



## Hendrik1988 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte mal nachm Wetter im Harz geschaut. Dort soll demnächst Schnee fallen. Morgen Nachmittag sollte klar gehen. Sonntag Hirschenstein oder so wäre top. 


Zu den Lampen.

Ich kann für die Magicshine Mj872 eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung aussprechen. Eine sehr gute Lenkerlampe um die 100€. Durchweg positive Resonanz hier im Forum. 
Hier ein schöner http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nigh...chtungsbilder-hier-posten-only.302353/page-52Vergleich. (ab Hälfte im Tunnel).

Die Helmlampe ist eine Yinding . Die muss aus dem Ausland bezogen werden. Beim Kabel muss auf jeden Fall nachgebessert werden, mal sehen wie sich der Akku macht. Hier gibts genug dazu.
Ladegerät macht jedenfalls keine Probleme.


----------



## titzy (29. Dezember 2013)

Die Yinding erinnert mich irgendwie an meine Lupine Piko ...
Hat eigentlich jemand von euch ne Ahnung, wo man so eine MJ872 mit Streuscheibe noch her bekommt? 
Ich hab die in der Regel nur mit klarer Optik, oder keiner Angabe dazu in den Shops gesehen.
Das wäre echt mal n Überlegung Wert, so als kleine Ergänzung zu meiner bisherigen LD4 + Piko4 Kombi.

BTT:
Sagt mal kennt jemand von euch ne Ecke in Sachsen oder Vogtland nach der vogltändischen, tschechischen Grenz, wo man aktuell noch Schnee antrifft? Ich hätte mal Lust drauf in der weißen Pracht zu radeln.


----------



## ore-mountain (29. Dezember 2013)

Nur noch Kunstschnee, zumindest am Fichtelberg und Keilberg.
Auf dem Kamm wird sich sicherlich noch in irgend einer verwinkelten Ecke noch etwas Schnee befinden, großflächig aber nicht mehr!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (2. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube die MJ 872 wird nur noch mit klarer Optik ausgeliefert. Der Unterschied ist auch nicht so groß und eigentlich ist die Ausleuchtung im Nahbereich fast perfekt. 

Was gibst denn bei der Kombi noch zu ergänzen? Die ist doch top.


----------



## Bndle_Bncer (4. Januar 2014)

servus, gibt es auch sowas wie brauchbare dirt spots in zwickau?


----------



## ore-mountain (5. Januar 2014)

Dirt ist nicht unser Milieu ... 

4x und Dirt drüben in Steinpleis beim Bahndreieck:
http://mpora.de/videos/AAdil0hxv2ml

Sonst in Z neben dem Skatepark am Röhrensteg. Dann noch etwas Kleineres auf dem Schwefelhügel und in Reinsdorf.


----------



## Bndle_Bncer (5. Januar 2014)

meins eigentlich auch nurnoch selten aber mein freerider bleibt zuhause weil ich nur unter der woche in Z bin 

trotzdem danke schonmal


----------



## ore-mountain (7. Januar 2014)

Habe heut von nem Kumpel erfahren, dass am PG wieder viele kleinere und mittelgroße Äste lagen. Auch in der Senke!
Also aufpassen!


----------



## ore-mountain (10. Januar 2014)

Am Sonntag eventuell Fichtelberg!
Aber nicht mit Brett sondern mit Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (13. Januar 2014)

hier noch ein paar Bilder von Gestern!


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-und-fotogalerie.643392/page-11


----------



## fatcrobat (14. Januar 2014)

Na das war doch ein gelungener Tag


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Februar 2014)

Da der Stoneman Ende Mai endlich eröffnet wird, kommt mir eine Idee.
Leider nimmt der Streckenverlauf die meisten schönen Trails am Kamm nicht mit.
Meine Idee wäre eine Ganztages-Endurotour am westlichen Teil der Strecke.
Auf dem Plan stehen die Trails am Fichtelberg, Keilberg, Plessberg, Plattenberg und Rabenberg.
Natürlich nicht alle Trails, das würde den Rahmen sprengen. Die Runde würde ich so planen, dass eine runde, technisch und konditionell anspruchsvolle Tour entsteht.
Hätte jemand für Frühjahr/Sommer Interesse?


----------



## stefanboheme (27. Februar 2014)

Ich bin dabei, wenn Du die Änderung in den Stoneman integriert und so eine interessante und weniger langweilige Zwei- oder Dreitagestour daraus entsteht.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dave.312 (27. Februar 2014)

klingt interessant...


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Februar 2014)

Wenn wir alle Trails fahren wollen, dann werden wir wohl zwei Tage brauchen!

Ich bin mal auf das neue Signatures-Video gespannt! Die haben für einen Teil des Filmes genau in der Gegend gefilmt.
Vieleicht entstehen da noch ein paar Anreize für die Tour!






Wer genau hinschaut, der erkennt auch einiges aus dem Erzgebirge 
z.B. gleich am Anfang den Turm vom Keilberg


----------



## Arcbound (27. Februar 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Da der Stoneman Ende Mai endlich eröffnet wird, kommt mir eine Idee.
> Leider nimmt der Streckenverlauf die meisten schönen Trails am Kamm nicht mit.
> Meine Idee wäre eine Ganztages-Endurotour am westlichen Teil der Strecke.
> Auf dem Plan stehen die Trails am Fichtelberg, Keilberg, Plessberg, Plattenberg und Rabenberg.
> ...


Klingt gut.


----------



## XCosser (28. Februar 2014)

Jo das klingt nach einer richtig guten Idee


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Februar 2014)

Gut, dann stell ich mal Route zusammen. Start für ne Eintagesrunde wäre am besten in Johannstadt oder am Rabenberg.
Wenn wir die Runde als Zweitagetour gestalten wollen, dann kann ich einen Zwischenstopp in Othal organisieren. FeWo bei nem Kumpel für mehrere Personen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost879 (28. Februar 2014)

Wenn die Trails auch mit nem Hardtail fahrbar sind, hätte ich evtl. auch Interesse...
Weiß gar nicht, was alle gegen nen schönen Waldweg haben?


----------



## Arcbound (28. Februar 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Gut, dann stell ich mal Route zusammen. Start für ne Eintagesrunde wäre am besten in Johannstadt oder am Rabenberg.
> Wenn wir die Runde als Zweitagetour gestalten wollen, dann kann ich einen Zwischenstopp in Othal organisieren. FeWo bei nem Kumpel für mehrere Personen.


Mir würde zeitlich so Juni/Juli rum denke am besten passen. Später geht natürlich auch, nur vorher wäre eher suboptimal...


----------



## stefanboheme (28. Februar 2014)

Ghost879 schrieb:


> Wenn die Trails auch mit nem Hardtail fahrbar sind, hätte ich evtl. auch Interesse...
> Weiß gar nicht, was alle gegen nen schönen Waldweg haben?



Das liegt wohl daran, dass wir hier in keiner CC-Gruppe sondern im Bereich FR / Enduro sind. 

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass alle Beteiligten hier ein leichtes Adrenalin-Suchtpotenzial haben ;-D


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Februar 2014)

Ghost879 schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht, was alle gegen nen schönen Waldweg haben?



Wenn er mich ohne große Umwege und zu krassen Steigungen wieder zu Traileinstieg bringt, hab nichts dagegen ...


----------



## XCosser (28. Februar 2014)

Stefan26 schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl daran, dass wir hier in keiner CC-Gruppe sondern im Bereich FR / Enduro sind.
> 
> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass alle Beteiligten hier ein leichtes Adrenalin-Suchtpotenzial haben ;-D


leichtes Adrenalin-Suchtpotenzial? ich würde eher sagen Junkies


----------



## Arcbound (28. Februar 2014)

Eben, was heißt hier "leicht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanboheme (28. Februar 2014)

Okay, Entschuldigung an alle ;-D

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ore-mountain (1. März 2014)

Entschuldigung nicht angenommen 
Werd heute Nachmittag mit Tobi und Heike Über den Köhlersteig nach Elsterberg fahren.
Aber du musst ja sicherlich arbeiten ... 
Zwecks Morgen musst du selbst rauf kommen. Ich fahr mit Tobi heute Abend schon rauf!


----------



## stefanboheme (1. März 2014)

Ey, ohne Mist, da komm ich mit!

Viel Spaß mit Heike ;-P


----------



## ore-mountain (10. März 2014)

Ich bin am Samstag mal wieder durch den Weißenborner Wald gefahren. Und siehe da, die Kids haben sich mächtig ins Zeug gelegt!
Die Sachen scheinen mir allerdings etwas labil zu sein ... 
Zumindest sind die Doubles jetzt größer geworden und machen jetzt sogar Laune!


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. März 2014)

Sieht doch ganz annehmbar aus 

Zeigst du mir den Trail mal bei Gelegenheit?


----------



## ore-mountain (10. März 2014)

Ja klar doch! Ist direkt in Z.

Übrigens ... war heute nochmal bei dir unterwegs! Macht echt Laune die Trails


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. März 2014)

Ja ist schon echt witzig 

Ich hab im April ne Woche Urlaub und komme hoch


----------



## ore-mountain (24. März 2014)

Hier ein paar Bilder von gestern. Schöne Aktion


----------



## XCosser (25. März 2014)

Wo ist das den?


----------



## ore-mountain (25. März 2014)

hinterm HBK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (25. März 2014)

Wo genau?muss ich mir mal angucken.aber morgen geht es erstmal in den hartensteiner die strecken checken. Im plotzch war ich auch die woche aber da schmeißt irgend so ein assi Haufen äste in die strecke.


----------



## stefanboheme (25. März 2014)

Die Jungs meinten, es ist ausdrücklich erwünscht vorbeizuschauen. Sehr nette, junge Bande

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stefanboheme (25. März 2014)




----------



## ore-mountain (25. März 2014)

Hier: 50°43'30.6"N 12°25'00.8"E

Die Kids haben dafür sogar ne Erlaubnis vom Waldesitzer bekommen

Ja das mit den Ästen ist wohl der Waldbesitzer wieder mal! Lag was in der Senke?


----------



## ore-mountain (25. März 2014)

Ey Steffi ...


----------



## XCosser (25. März 2014)

Danke für die Daten. Schau ich mir mal an.und ja die senke lag voll mit spitzen ästen zum Glück lage  vorher schon äste und ich muste bremsen.


----------



## ore-mountain (25. März 2014)

Gib mal Bescheid, dann komm ich vieleicht mit.


----------



## XCosser (26. März 2014)

War heute mal im hartensteiner, die strecke die die jungs da in den wald gezimmert haben ist ja übel geworden und geht jetzt bis runter zur mulde!


----------



## ore-mountain (26. März 2014)

Ja da sind echt ein paar schöne Dinger drin! Die haben sich in den letzten zwei, drei Jahren gut Mühe gegeben!
Wir waren über Weihnachten zuletzt dort. Wir mal wieder Zeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (26. März 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Die Kids haben dafür sogar ne Erlaubnis vom Waldesitzer bekommen


Das möchte ich angesichts solcher Monumentalbauten auch hoffen  
Sieht auf jeden Falls schick aus, auch wenn mir Gap & Drop (inzwischen) mindestens 3 Nummern zu groß wären... 

Ach übrigens:
Die Idee mit ner Tour à la Stoneman is klasse. Würde mich auch interessieren... hatte dich ja letztes Jahr schonmal wegen sowas kontaktiert. Wann & wie ich Zeit hätte - keine Ahnung. Ich warte erstmal deine Planung dazu ab...


----------



## Hendrik1988 (27. März 2014)

Wir waren gestern im Plotzschgrund unterwegs. Da hat sich jemand ordentlich Mühe gegeben. Der ganze Trail war voller Äste und die Senke ist noch voll damit. Bevor ihr runterfahrt, lauft den Trail mal lieber ab.


----------



## XCosser (27. März 2014)

ich war heut drüben, den kleinen kicker den ich aus steinen gemacht habe um über den umgefallenen Baum zu kommen hat auch einer zerstört! nächste Woche wenn ich lust und zeit hab nehme ich ne säge mit und dann ist der Baum dran


----------



## ore-mountain (27. März 2014)

Ach du warst das  ... hab mich letzten Freitag schon gewundert!
Beim Trail weiter unten hilft nur die alt bekannte Methode das Teil erstmal hochfahren, wegräumen und zum Schluss wieder hinräumen. Dann hört das hoffentlich mal bald wieder auf. 
Oberhalb beim Brunnen wird auch grad ne Linie abgesteckt. Ich halb fertig und mit nem keinem Drop drin.


----------



## ore-mountain (27. März 2014)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Die Idee mit ner Tour à la Stoneman is klasse. Würde mich auch interessieren... hatte dich ja letztes Jahr schonmal wegen sowas kontaktiert. Wann & wie ich Zeit hätte - keine Ahnung. Ich warte erstmal deine Planung dazu ab...



Ich habe Ostern im Fokus. Da haben eventuell die Meisten Zeit. Start und Ziel für ne Eintagestour wäre am Trailcenter. Für ne Zweitagestour würde ich ne FeWo bei nem Kumpel in Othal organisieren, für nen kleinen Obolus.
Wenn wir alle geplanten Trails am Kamm mitnehmen wollen, ist die Zweitagestour ratsam.


----------



## Rockhopser (28. März 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ich habe Ostern im Fokus. Da haben eventuell die Meisten Zeit...



Ostern geht bei mir leider gar nicht 
Mal sehen, was die anderen Interessenten sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (28. März 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## ore-mountain (2. April 2014)

Wie schauts am WE aus?
Ne Runde im Hartensteiner?


----------



## stefanboheme (4. April 2014)

Sonntag Triebtal-Elster-bis-Elsterberg wäre geil!!


----------



## ore-mountain (4. April 2014)

Morgen erstmal Hartensteiner. Am So würde ich hier in Z bleiben wollen!
Also ne kurze Nachmittagsrunde!


----------



## Arcbound (6. April 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ich habe Ostern im Fokus. Da haben eventuell die Meisten Zeit. Start und Ziel für ne Eintagestour wäre am Trailcenter. Für ne Zweitagestour würde ich ne FeWo bei nem Kumpel in Othal organisieren, für nen kleinen Obolus.
> Wenn wir alle geplanten Trails am Kamm mitnehmen wollen, ist die Zweitagestour ratsam.


Hm, Ostern ist bei mir wohl auch eher schlecht. Naja, wird sich schon irgendwann mal ergeben


----------



## stefanboheme (8. April 2014)

Sonntag Schöneck!? War heute dort, ist alles trocken und fahrbar. Die Vogtlandbahn bietet den günstigsten Transport ab Zwickau (& Plauen


----------



## ore-mountain (9. April 2014)

Mal schauen was die Anderen sagen!
Tagesgruppenkarte (max 5) kostet 16 Eus soweit wie ich das jetz raus lese!
Das wären gerade mal 3,20 für hin und zurück!


----------



## Arcbound (9. April 2014)

Bedenkt, dass die Lifte erst wieder ab 3. Mai laufen!


----------



## stefanboheme (9. April 2014)

@ore: top! 
@Arcbound: na und!?  bist Du mit dabei!?


----------



## ore-mountain (9. April 2014)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Bedenkt, dass die Lifte erst wieder ab 3. Mai laufen!


Den Lift nutz ich eh nie ... ist mir zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (9. April 2014)

Stefan26 schrieb:


> @ore: top!
> @Arcbound: na und!?  bist Du mit dabei!?


Weiß ich nicht. Ich wollte ungern bei laufenden Baumaßnahmen dort runter. Man kann also derzeit problemlos runter, ohne in einen Bautrupp zu geraten!?


----------



## ore-mountain (10. April 2014)

Das ist natürlich ein Argument das sein zu lassen. Dann doch lieber wie letzten So bereits erwähnt, eine Tour am Kuhberg/Steinberg.
Das wäre auf für uns alle in etwa die gleiche Anfahrt, auf für unseren Schwarzenberger (nein nicht der Arnold!)


----------



## stefanboheme (10. April 2014)

Ich war Dienstag der Einzige auf der Piste. Der Flache Double gleich beim Einstieg oben nach den ersten Anlieger war auf beiden Seiten zugeschüttet, der wird hoffentlich gerade größer, aber ansonsten ist die Strecke wie immer und fahrbar. Was sagt denn der Bauherr? Hab jetzt nicht das Gefühl jemandem die Karten zu mischen oder Schaden anzurichten. Wo erreichen wir denn die Jungs von der Bikewelt? Man muss es sich ja nicht unbedingt mit jedem verscherzen ,-) Kannst ja gern mal nachfragen ob sich jemand gestört fühlt statt zu mutmaßen. Dann haben wir alle eine konkrete Aussage. Schöneck ist auf jeden Fall VIEL geiler als Wernesgrün und m.M.n. locker den Mehrweg wert.

Gesendet von meinem SGPT12 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hendrik1988 (10. April 2014)

Ich bin fürs Wochenende raus, weil aus Kohle Felgen geformt werden sollen. 

Wir planen übrigens um Ostern oder das darauffolgende Wochenende einen Parkbesuch drüben im Westen. Braunlage oder Osternohe wirds.


----------



## ore-mountain (10. April 2014)

Ok, dann viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt!

Aber wie wäre es mit Fichtelgebirge zu Ostern? Ich würd mich dort mit nem Kumpel aus Stuttgart treffen wollen!


----------



## Arcbound (11. April 2014)

Stefan26 schrieb:


> Ich war Dienstag der Einzige auf der Piste. Der Flache Double gleich beim Einstieg oben nach den ersten Anlieger war auf beiden Seiten zugeschüttet, der wird hoffentlich gerade größer, aber ansonsten ist die Strecke wie immer und fahrbar. Was sagt denn der Bauherr? Hab jetzt nicht das Gefühl jemandem die Karten zu mischen oder Schaden anzurichten. Wo erreichen wir denn die Jungs von der Bikewelt? Man muss es sich ja nicht unbedingt mit jedem verscherzen ,-) Kannst ja gern mal nachfragen ob sich jemand gestört fühlt statt zu mutmaßen. Dann haben wir alle eine konkrete Aussage. Schöneck ist auf jeden Fall VIEL geiler als Wernesgrün und m.M.n. locker den Mehrweg wert.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SGPT12 mit Tapatalk


Erreichbar sind die über Facebook. Letzte Info von Mitte März war die Sperrung der Strecken für Umbaumaßnahmen. Am 1.&2. Mai werden dann letzte Pflegemaßnahmen durchgeführt.


----------



## stefanboheme (11. April 2014)

Ich hab mit dem Bauherr, dem Torsten, gesprochen, und der gab uns seinen Segen für Sonntag. Der ist echt locker drauf. Also alles cool. Wir sollen nur nicht rechts über die Piste fahren und am Besten vorher nochmal alles anschauen, also nicht einfach wild ins Blaue hineinfahren. Bestenfalls nochmal kurz bei ihm melden: 01624361883


----------



## Arcbound (11. April 2014)

Ja, ich hab auch heute mal auf Facebook gefragt, das war die Antwort:


> Derzeit ist zumindest die Downhill-Wettkampfstrecke am Skihang noch nicht befahrbar, da hier noch Baumaßnahmen stattfinden. Die Freeridestrecke im Wald ist schon fahrbar....


----------



## stefanboheme (11. April 2014)

 läuft.. Aber danke trotzdem für Deine Bedenken. Ich hab mir gar nichts dabei gedacht am Dienstag ;-) Ist wohl besser gewesen alles nochmal abzusprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (11. April 2014)

Wegen einer Strecke dort hoch eiern!? 
Ich habte die letzten zwei Tage ordentlich Freeride. Jetzt hab ich Lust auf ne schöne "Gebirgstour"


----------



## stefanboheme (12. April 2014)

Wo willst Du hin? Alpen!? Also mal ernsthaft. Kein Rumgeeier jetzt.

Gesendet von meinem SGPT12 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ore-mountain (15. April 2014)

Elsterberg-Aktion findet am Ostermontag statt!

Möglichst vielen Leuten Bescheid geben und mitbringen


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. April 2014)

Wie schon erwähnt, Foto Mensch (mein Bruder) mit kompletter Ausrüstung ist am Start.


----------



## ore-mountain (16. April 2014)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Ich bin fürs Wochenende raus, weil aus Kohle Felgen geformt werden sollen.
> 
> Wir planen übrigens um Ostern oder das darauffolgende Wochenende einen Parkbesuch drüben im Westen. Braunlage oder Osternohe wirds.



Wie schauts Morgen mit ner Runde aus? Der Schwarzenberger will mal wieder zu uns kommen!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (16. April 2014)

Bei mir siehts momentan ganz schlecht aus. Ich fahre morgen Abend mit dem Rad in die Heimat. Sonntag höchstwahrscheinlich Braunlage. Montag bis Mittwoch bin ich noch einen Satz Felgen bauen. Nächstes Wochenende bin ich dann wieder für ne größere Tour zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ktm-cruizer (22. April 2014)

der Mülsener meldet sich zu Wort


----------



## XCosser (22. April 2014)

Hallo


----------



## ore-mountain (22. April 2014)

ktm-cruizer schrieb:


> der Mülsener meldet sich zu Wort



 ... wird Zeit dass du wieder einsatzbereit bist!


----------



## ore-mountain (22. April 2014)

Für die diesjährige DH-Männertagsaktion am Fichtelberg brauchen wir noch Freiwillige um die Strecken noch weiter auf zu peppen!
Würd nächstes WE gern mal anfangen! Wer hat Zeit?

Bis jetzt sind wir schon 6 Leut die am Männertag mit dabei sind. Wie letztes Jahr werden wir wieder an der Talstation grillen!


----------



## ore-mountain (29. April 2014)

auch wenn ich kein Trailcenter-Fan bin, das wäre doch mal ne Aktion wert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04...-trailcenter-rabenberg-vom-9-bis-11-mai-2014/

da können wir ja eventuell ein paar Bikes testen.


----------



## ore-mountain (8. Mai 2014)

am Samstag Start um 8 an der Bahn zum Rabenberg!


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da es mich beruflich für ein paar Tage nach Zwickau verschlägt, wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr mir, bei einer gemütlichen Feierabendrunde ein paar Trails in der Umgebung zeigen könnt? Danke, schonmal!

Gruß Christian


----------



## ore-mountain (12. Mai 2014)

Grüße,

ich hab die Woche keine Zeit, eventuell jemand anderes.
An was für Trails hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## ore-mountain (12. Mai 2014)

hier noch ein paar Bilder 


ore-mountain schrieb:


> am Samstag Start um 8 an der Bahn zum Rabenberg!



hier noch die Bilder von der Schlammbad-Aktion


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (12. Mai 2014)

Hauptsache keine Waldautobahn. Gemütlich Berg hoch und mit viel Spaß bergab  . Ich wäre auch mal zum Rabenberg gegangen, aber der macht ja noch bis 16.05 um 17:00 Uhr zu. Ich kann die Baustelle ja nicht schon um 12:00 Uhr verlassen :-(

Schöne Bilder, ist das vom Rabenberg? So ähnlich sehen bei uns die Räder momentan auch nach jedem Kurzbesuch im Wald aus. Da weis man gleich, wer nur Straße fährt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Mai 2014)

Schöne Bilder mein Freund 

Morgen kommen übrigens die restlichen Bilder vom Ostermontag


----------



## DHK (12. Mai 2014)




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Mai 2014)

Upload läuft Kinder, in 2 Stunden müsste alles in voller Auflösung da sein.


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Mai 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Upload läuft Kinder, in 2 Stunden müsste alles in voller Auflösung da sein.



ähhmm ja .... jetzt ist die Dropbox voll .. 
Und noch ein paar Bilder fehlen noch.
Ich schlage vor, dass jeder die Bilder runterlädt und wir die Bilder in ein paar Tagen löschen. Dann kannst du die restlichen Bilder draufhauen.
Ok?


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Mai 2014)

Ach, trotzdem danke!


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Mai 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> ähhmm ja .... jetzt ist die Dropbox voll ..
> Und noch ein paar Bilder fehlen noch.
> Ich schlage vor, dass jeder die Bilder runterlädt und wir die Bilder in ein paar Tagen löschen. Dann kannst du die restlichen Bilder draufhauen.
> Ok?



Ja ist mir auch aufgefallen. Jeder zieht was er braucht, dann lösch ich alles und lad den Rest hoch.


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Mai 2014)

Domingo_Chavec schrieb:


> Hauptsache keine Waldautobahn. Gemütlich Berg hoch und mit viel Spaß bergab  . Ich wäre auch mal zum Rabenberg gegangen, aber der macht ja noch bis 16.05 um 17:00 Uhr zu. Ich kann die Baustelle ja nicht schon um 12:00 Uhr verlassen :-(
> 
> Schöne Bilder, ist das vom Rabenberg? So ähnlich sehen bei uns die Räder momentan auch nach jedem Kurzbesuch im Wald aus. Da weis man gleich, wer nur Straße fährt ;-)



Ja das ist am Rabenberg. Die 17 Uhr Regel ist sicherlich nur eine Abmachung mit dem Forst. Das Waldgebiet ist so groß, dass kann eh keiner kontrollieren! 

Dir jetzt zu erklären, wo du rund um Z die Trails findest, wird wohl zu aufwendig! Aber du kannst ja mal den kleinen Spot hinterm HBK aufsuchen. Ein paar Doubles und Anlieger und vom Waldbesitzer toleriert. Der Ort ist glaub ich ein paar Seiten zurück mal erwähnt.


----------



## stefanboheme (13. Mai 2014)

Zur Dropbox: bevor wir wild löschen, was ich sehr schade fände: ich hab mal paar einladungen rausgeschickt und mich bereits mit meinen zwei E-Mail-Adressen bei Dropbox registriert. Mit JEDEM weiteren neu registrierten Nutzer, der von unserem Account empfohlen wird Dropbox zu nutzen, wird unserem Account weitere 500MB eingeräumt. Bsp.: bei 20 erfolgreichen Aktivierungen sind das 10GB. Wieviele Leutz sind wir!?  Wir sind jede Menge. Auf die Art sollten wir genügend zusätzlichen Speicher generieren. Also: kräftig "Freunde" adden (jeder mal sich selbst bei DB angemeldet) und zusätzlichen Speicher gewinnen für die BikerGang  

Gesendet von meinem SGPT12 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stefanboheme (13. Mai 2014)

So. Upload kann weitergehen - ohne wüste Löschaktionen :-D Hab's mal eben vorgeturnt und 1GB generiert. Jetzt seid ihr dran, Freunde des gepflegten Bergabsports


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Mai 2014)

Die 53 restlichen Bilder laufen


----------



## ore-mountain (14. Mai 2014)

Was wir aber mal löschen können, sind die ganzen Videos. Die sind eh schlecht und fressen nur sinnlos Speicher!


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Mai 2014)

Upload Done.


----------



## ore-mountain (14. Mai 2014)

aber sagt mal ... könnt ihr auch nicht alle Bilder anschauen???


----------



## DHK (14. Mai 2014)

anschauen ohne Probleme... nur beim runterladen hat er immer mal Fehler angezeigt.

Und nochmal vielen Dank an @Freerider1504 für die Bilder


----------



## ore-mountain (15. Mai 2014)

Ja genau, danke!

Hat morgen Nachmittag jemand Lust auf ne Runde Plotzsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (16. Mai 2014)

Lust schon aber keine zeit  aber sag mal hast du den Baum zersägt? wenn ja danke, wollte ich auch machen. hatte bei der letzen runde ne säge bei mir


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Mai 2014)

Nee, ich dachte du warst das! Hatte mich ja eigentlich schon an den Baum gewöhnt ... 
Wir müssen auch mal wieder ne Runde drehen! Wann hast du mal Zeit?


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Mai 2014)

Am Sonntag Fichtelberg! Die neuen Sachen antesten!


----------



## DHK (22. Mai 2014)

Wollte gerade nachfragen ob am WE jemand in Schöneck ist...
aber dann wohl Sonntag eher nicht.
und Samstag?


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Mai 2014)

ich glaub Samstag wirds bei mir leider nix.
Nächstes WE gern. Da ist eh langes WE 

Hat Morgen Nachmittag jemand Lust auf Plotzsch wenns Wetter mitspielt?


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Mai 2014)




----------



## ore-mountain (3. Juni 2014)

Hab grad nen Bericht übers Fichtelgebirge gelesen. Da bekommt man mal wieder richtig Lust drauf!

http://enduro-mtb.com/spotcheck-bikepark-und-endurorevier-ochsenkopf/

Wie schauts aus über Pfingsten? Ein Tag Fichtelgebirge wäre doch drin!?


----------



## XCosser (5. Juni 2014)

*Achtung Leute der Nächte Bike Trip steht an!*
Am 20.6. ab ca. 13uhr geht’s nach St.Andreasberg (harz) die MSB-X-Trails Rocken da wird Freitag und Samstagabend gezeltet! (Ok Vom Lift Betreiber hab ich schon eingeholt) Sontag Früh geht’s dann Rüber nach Thale noch ein paar Abfahrten machen und Nachmittag dann wieder Richtung Heimat!
Wer von euch bock und Zeit hat einfach Bescheid geben und mit fahren  wird sicher wider mindestens so geil wie der letzte Trip!


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Juni 2014)

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...cke.67d35595-375b-4b1b-a38f-c16992bef5b9.html


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Juni 2014)

XCosser schrieb:


> *Achtung Leute der Nächte Bike Trip steht an!*
> Am 20.6. ab ca. 13uhr geht’s nach St.Andreasberg (harz) die MSB-X-Trails Rocken da wird Freitag und Samstagabend gezeltet! (Ok Vom Lift Betreiber hab ich schon eingeholt) Sontag Früh geht’s dann Rüber nach Thale noch ein paar Abfahrten machen und Nachmittag dann wieder Richtung Heimat!
> Wer von euch bock und Zeit hat einfach Bescheid geben und mit fahren  wird sicher wider mindestens so geil wie der letzte Trip!


Bei mir wird das leider nix. Geb aber mal Bescheid wie es war. Würd mich interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (21. Juni 2014)

Schlechte Nachrichten aus dem Hartensteiner. Der Forst war sehr aktiv, sieht wieder aus wie ein Schlachtfeld.
Zwei Trails gibt es jetzt erst mal nicht mehr. Auf dem Trail zum Kneippbecken sieht es jetzt so aus:







Mal schauen wie es aussieht, wenn der Forst sein Zeug rausgeholt hat. Vieleicht ist ja was zu retten.


----------



## XCosser (21. Juni 2014)

So ein shit eh


----------



## Hendrik1988 (22. Juni 2014)

Klasse! Dass die auch immer genau an den Trails entlang abholzen müssen...


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand am So Lust auf Fichtelberg?
Alternativ auch ne Tour zum Auersberg!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (11. Juli 2014)

Für solche großen Touren hab ich keine Zeit. Montag muss ich mich beim Hähnel beweisen. 
Sa und So von 7-10 würde gehen.


----------



## stefanboheme (11. Juli 2014)

@ Hendrik: 7Uhr in der Früh oder abends!?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (11. Juli 2014)

früh


----------



## stefanboheme (11. Juli 2014)

Wir sind in Sachsen, nicht in Anhalt. Das will ich sehen, dass Du dafür jemanden findest ;-)


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Juli 2014)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Montag muss ich mich beim Hähnel beweisen.



Den hab ich doch gar net so schlimm in Erinnerung ... 

Hab mit dem Sit heut ausgemacht, dass wir uns Morgen Nachmittag bei ihm im Garten treffen. Von dort aus ne kurze Runde hoch zum Auersberg mit zwei drei Trails runterzu. Abends Grillen im Garten. Am Sonntag dann Fichtelberg, relativ früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanboheme (11. Juli 2014)

@ Maik: klingt gut! Ich bin dabei & bring das Tretlager mit


----------



## Hendrik1988 (11. Juli 2014)

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich nur noch 2 Tage hab um mich auf die Prüfung vorzubereiten.

Schade! Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Nächsten Freitag ist dann erstmal wieder Ruhe. Wenn die Wetterprognose passt, sitze ich ab Sonnabend aufm Bad Boy Richtung Südtirol. Das geht übel aus!


----------



## stefanboheme (11. Juli 2014)

Nee, machte ja auch richtig!! Prioritäten setzen umd konsequent durchziehen :-D Alles andere macht auch keinen Sinn.

Hast doch in der Sommerpause hoffentlich wieder mehr Zeit für unsere Bagage übrig?! ;-)


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Juli 2014)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Wenn die Wetterprognose passt, sitze ich ab Sonnabend aufm Bad Boy Richtung Südtirol. Das geht übel aus!



Hä ...  ... wieso das!? Aufklärung bitte


----------



## Hendrik1988 (16. Juli 2014)

Heute habe ich mal den Stadtflitzer gequält und bin um die Talsperre Eibenstock gefahren. Waren letztendlich auch 80km und 1700Hm. Der Maik erkennt bestimmt, wo ich noch war. Das Rad hat sich dort allerdings nicht wohl gefühlt.


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Juli 2014)

Straffe Runde!

Sieht aus wie Hirschenstein?

Wir wollen am So ins Fichtelgebirge. Willst du mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (17. Juli 2014)

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat:

schönes vid von Erik von der neuen Schwarzen:


----------



## Hendrik1988 (17. Juli 2014)

Hirschenstein passt. 

Das Video ist echt gut geworden. Auf die Strecke bin ich gespannt. 

Fichtelgebirge wird nichts.
1. macht mein Daumen immer noch Ärger, so dass Gelände momentan echt schwierig ist bzw. ich auf Trails nicht wirklich Gas geben kann
und
2. fahre ich am Sonnabend mit dem Bad Boy nach Südtirol ins Pustertal. 5 Tage, 630km, 6000hm. Ich bin gespannt ob das was wird.


----------



## ore-mountain (21. Juli 2014)

Der Hendrik und ich würden nächstes Wochenende mal wieder ne Kammtour drehen wollen!
Mit dem Zug nach Johannstadt, dann über Plattenberg und Plessberg und zum Schluss über den Rabenberg!

Hätte noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## XCosser (25. Juli 2014)

Es geht Voran in Schöneck!
http://www.mdr.de/sachsenspiegel/video211732.html


----------



## Hendrik1988 (31. Juli 2014)

Wir wollen am Sonntag nach Schöneck auf die Strecke und dann wahrscheinlich die Trails fürs roll&rock suchen. Mal sehen ob wir ein Liftticket kaufen oder selber hoch treten.


----------



## ore-mountain (31. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei!

Mit Zug oder Auto?


----------



## Arcbound (1. August 2014)

Könnte man sich denn evtl als Bikepark-Noob mit Enduro anschließen? Weiß allerdings nicht zu 100%, ob ich wirklich Zeit habe...


----------



## ore-mountain (1. August 2014)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Könnte man sich denn evtl als Bikepark-Noob mit Enduro anschließen? Weiß allerdings nicht zu 100%, ob ich wirklich Zeit habe...


Klar, gerne doch


----------



## Arcbound (2. August 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Klar, gerne doch


Ok. 
Wo und wann wollt ihr euch denn treffen? Ich würde, wenn, auf jeden Fall mit dem Auto kommen.

Bzgl. Lift: Laut Facebook hat jetzt jeder Sessel eine Bikeaufnahme...


----------



## Arcbound (2. August 2014)

Ich glaub ich muss für morgen absagen. Hier im Vogtland gibts derzeit teilweise heftige Gewitterschauer und für morgen ist auch Regen vorhergesagt. Für solche Bedingungen hab ich derzeit leider keine passende Bereifung  Und meine Schuhe sind jetzt auch schön nass, da ich gerade auch kurz bevor ich zu Hause war, in nen schönen Regenschauer gekommen bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (3. August 2014)

also ich bin gestern Abend trocken geblieben!

Wer errät wo ich war!


----------



## gtbulls (4. August 2014)

Könnte ein Blick vom Turm auf dem Kuhberg bei Stützengrün sein, wenn die Türme von der Wernesgrüner Brauerei stammen. @ore-mountain , das wäre doch was fürs Rätsel (gewesen)?


----------



## ore-mountain (5. August 2014)

Ja das wäre durchaus was für das Bilderrätzel. Doch das ist mittlerweile zum Bilderrätzel rund um Dresden mutiert ....
Die Brauerei stimmt. Der Kuhberg ist allerdings links zu erkennen und war auch das nächste Etappenziel.
Das Bild hab ich auf dem Steinberg geschossen.


----------



## Rockhopser (5. August 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ja das wäre durchaus was für das Bilderrätzel. Doch das ist mittlerweile zum Bilderrätzel rund um Dresden mutiert ....



Höö? Dann hast du da in letzter Zeit wohl nicht oft reingeschaut... ging eigtl. quer durch Sachsen durch zuletzt.
Und wenn ich als Ostsachse schon Rätsel aus Plauen lösen muss, dann sollen die Vogtländer sich mal was schämen


----------



## gtbulls (5. August 2014)

@ore-mountain Danke für die Lösung. Als ich das letzte Mal auf dem Steinberg war, hatte der Turm geschlossen. Mich hatte es schon gewundert, wie Du durch das Glas aufm Kuhbergturm so perfekt fotografiert hast. Und was das Rätsel betrifft, da hats @Rockhopser getroffen: Die Westfraktion kann Verstärkung gut gebrauchen...


----------



## ore-mountain (5. August 2014)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Höö? Dann hast du da in letzter Zeit wohl nicht oft reingeschaut... ging eigtl. quer durch Sachsen durch zuletzt.
> Und wenn ich als Ostsachse schon Rätsel aus Plauen lösen muss, dann sollen die Vogtländer sich mal was schämen



Vogtländer!!!???   .... Vorsicht!!!!


----------



## Arcbound (5. August 2014)

Wir radeln lieber, statt zu fotografieren


----------



## ore-mountain (11. August 2014)

So, wieder schlechte Neuigkeiten!
Heiko war heute Fichtelberg. Der Forst ist jetzt auch dort aktiv!
Der untere Teil vom Scheißhausweg ist wohl im Arsch. 
Und Letztens waren im Bereich aller Strecken Bäume markiert. So wie mir schon vor Längerem aus verlässlicher Quelle mitgeteilt wurde, plant der Forst eine große Aktion am Fichtelberg. 

So jetzt noch zu Schöneck.
Hendrik, du und Alex können bei Heiko im Pickup mitfahren! 
Los geht es dort um 11 Uhr, wie grade lese.


----------



## titzy (11. August 2014)

Geh ich recht in der Annahme, das man euch beim N8Downhill in Schöneck am kommenden Samstag anfeuern darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (12. August 2014)

ja Roll&Rock inkl. Nightride


----------



## XCosser (21. August 2014)

ich war mit Heiko am fichtel, war echt klasse bis zu dem Verfickten loch was in der Wiese ist wo es zu Bobbahn runter geht, da war mein tag gelaufen


----------



## ore-mountain (21. August 2014)

XCosser schrieb:


> ich war mit Heiko am fichtel, war echt klasse bis zu dem Verfickten loch was in der Wiese ist wo es zu Bobbahn runter geht, da war mein tag gelaufen


Ja das wurde mir schon berichtet. Heiko hat dort auch schon nen unfreiwilligen Frontflip hingelegt 
Das Ding müssen wir mal zumachen!


----------



## stefanboheme (21. August 2014)

Ja, den Flip hab ich auch unfreiwilligerweise hingelegt. Bias konnt sich das Schmumzeln und den Blöden Spruch danach auch nicht verkneifen ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. August 2014)

Hey Jungs, ist irgendjemand am 27.09.2014 beim DH Race in Schöneck anzutreffen?

Wir reisen extra zu zweit aus Oberbayern an


----------



## ore-mountain (27. August 2014)

Grüße 

Ich bin da mit Danny und Hendrik in den Bergen.
Bist du sonst nochmal im Lande?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (28. August 2014)

Ja, wir sind am Montag 08.09. da, dann geht´s weiter in den Harz (Braunlage und Thale) und ab Donnerstag (11.09.) bis Sonntag (14.09..) sind wir wieder im Vogtland


----------



## ore-mountain (28. August 2014)

Dann würd ich sagen, starten wir zwischen 11.9. und 14.9. mal wieder ne Aktion


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. August 2014)

Klingt gut mein Freund


----------



## DHK (28. August 2014)

Wegen Schöneck werd ich auf alle Fälle versuchen das ich da mit fahre.. Kann es nur jetzt noch nicht absehen wie es da zeitlich bei mir passt. Irgendjemand zufällig einen Plan ob es schon eng wird mit Startplätzen, oder ich noch Zeit habe?


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. August 2014)

Musst dich ein bisschen beeilen, vor 2 Tagen waren noch 19 Startplätze frei.


----------



## DHK (28. August 2014)

Oh ok, danke.


----------



## DHK (29. August 2014)

So.. jetzt sinds noch 18 
Also bin auch dabei, muss ich mir einfach die Zeit nehmen


----------



## Arcbound (31. August 2014)

Hmpf, da gäbe es einen potentiell geilen Trail in der Vogtlandarena, aber leider ist der hinter schwedischen Gardinen


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. September 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> So.. jetzt sinds noch 18
> Also bin auch dabei, muss ich mir einfach die Zeit nehmen


----------



## ore-mountain (3. September 2014)

ein Auschnitt aus "Signatures" mit Fischi aus'm Erzgebirge:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (4. September 2014)

Sehr geiler Part


----------



## ore-mountain (6. Oktober 2014)

auch geil:


----------



## ore-mountain (10. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag mal mit zum Frenzel zu kommen?
Am Ulmknochen gibt es mittlerweile ein paar neue Strecken die sich lohnen!


----------



## ore-mountain (4. November 2014)

Bozi <333


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Dezember 2014)

Grüße,

hat hier jemand Interesse am 24. - 26.12.2014 nochmal ne Abschlussrunde bei der Elsterberger Strecke zu drehen? Bin am Überlegen ob ich das Rad mitnehmen soll. Für nachhaltige Fotoerinnerungen wäre durch meinen Bruder gesorgt


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Dezember 2014)

gute Idee! Aber ist den der Spot noch i.O.?


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Dezember 2014)

Mein Dad sagt ja, nur im obern Teil ist 1 Line voller Gehölz, die andere aber noch problemlos fahrbar


----------



## fatcrobat (12. Dezember 2014)

Hy ho @ore-mountain bin über die Feiertage auch mal wider bei euch in der Ecke mit bikes und Board also wenn was geht ich bin am Start 
Ride on


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Dezember 2014)

@ore-mountain 

Video ist vom letzten mal als wir da waren, glaube im September


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (17. Dezember 2014)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> Hy ho @ore-mountain bin über die Feiertage auch mal wider bei euch in der Ecke mit bikes und Board also wenn was geht ich bin am Start
> Ride on


Mal schauen wie es dann am Fichtelberg aussieht! Momentan ist es für beides beschissen ...


----------



## fatcrobat (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab auch Werkzeug dabei


----------



## ore-mountain (19. Dezember 2014)

Wenn der Boden nicht gefroren ist, wäre das auch ne Option!
Wenn doch bin ich lieber fürs Fahren 
So wie letzten Winter ... nicht wahr!?


----------



## fatcrobat (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich war heute in o-Thal war ganz gut ich denke am Dienstag werde ich fertig und geh dann ne Runde rollern wenn das Wetter so bleibt


----------



## ore-mountain (21. Dezember 2014)

ach du bist schon da???
Ich tu mich grad schwer, ist das die Schneise an der Himmelsleiter?


----------



## fatcrobat (21. Dezember 2014)

Jein ja es is was neues zeig ich dir wenn du da bist ich werde am Dienstag wider aufschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (18. Januar 2015)

gestrört!


----------



## fatcrobat (1. Februar 2015)

@ore-mountain so in etwa sieht das dann dann aus mit der GoPro die Qualität bitte ich zu entschuldigen
http://m.pinkbike.com/video/368164/


----------



## ore-mountain (4. Februar 2015)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> @ore-mountain so in etwa sieht das dann dann aus mit der GoPro die Qualität bitte ich zu entschuldigen
> http://m.pinkbike.com/video/368164/


Dein Eigenbau-Stativ macht was her! Bring das mal mit!
Wo ist das aufgenommen?


----------



## ore-mountain (4. Februar 2015)

*Hendrik1988*, hast du am Freitag Lust auf nen Nightride?


----------



## fatcrobat (4. Februar 2015)

Bischofsmais im bayerischen Wald


----------



## Hendrik1988 (4. Februar 2015)

Gerne. Die nächsten Tage soll sogar Schnee runter kommen. Vielleicht Kuhberg oder Hartenstein? Ich habe die Trails um Zwickau zu oft gesehen.


----------



## XCosser (5. Februar 2015)

Am kuhberg  liegt massig Schnee  ich mach heute mal mit den  Langläufern hoch!


----------



## ore-mountain (5. Februar 2015)

Also ich werde Morgen zum späten Nachmittag ne Runde Plotzsch drehen. Will noch ein paar Verbesserungen vornehmen ...
Am So soll es oben schneien, da bin ich dann definitiv in Othal!
Am Sa können wir gern ne Tour machen! Wir können ja die Runde Hartensteiner - Keilberg - Weißbach fahren!


----------



## XCosser (5. Februar 2015)

Also ich war gestern in Othal bzw. am Keilberg! Hammer Schnee da oben! bin die alte Piste wo die DH war mit dem Board im Tiefschnee runter! erste Sahne!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (5. Februar 2015)

Samstag geht klar! Das klären wir morgen. Ich frage mal wer noch Bock hat.
Othal und Keilberg meide ich am Wochenende. Jetzt ist auch noch Ferienzeit, da ist zu viel los. Wir waren am Dienstag aufm Keilberg. Ich bin restlos überzeugt. Die neue Piste hat alpinen Charakter und abseits hat man viel mehr Möglichkeiten als in Othal. Gefällt mir momentan deutlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (7. Februar 2015)

hier noch ein paar Bilder von heute
Schicker Snowride mit 44km und 1300hm


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Februar 2015)

Schön schön mein Guter, wo warst du denn unterwegs?


----------



## ore-mountain (8. Februar 2015)

Hartenstein

ich sehe gerade, dass das erste Bild in die Kategorie Foto des Tage augenommen wurde! Also heut noch liken ;-)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1777004?in=potdPool


----------



## wihaenduro98 (7. März 2015)

Hi,
komm aus Wilkau-Haßlau, bin 16. und such mit meinem Kollege paar Leute zum Biken rund um Zwickau. Hamm immer nur andere Biker im Vorbeifahrn gesehen. Hamm zwar nur Hardtrails geht für die uns bekannten Trails(Plotzsch,...) aber trotzdem richtig gut. Wäre sehr nice wenn wir mal bei euch mitfahren könnten.

Grüße wihaenduro98


----------



## ore-mountain (9. März 2015)

Grüße,

neue Leute sind immer gern willkommen!
Am Do Nachmittag ist immer Treffen. Frag mal bei Hendrik1988 nach.

Ich werde am Freitag ne Runde im Plotzsch drehen. Ihr könnt gern mitkommen!


----------



## wihaenduro98 (11. März 2015)

Cool
Diese Woche Donnerstag gehts bei uns nich aber Freitag wäre gut. Wann und wo Treff?


----------



## ore-mountain (12. März 2015)

Wenn es morgen nicht reget, werd ich ne Runde drehen!
Wenn es trocken bleibt, dann 17 Uhr am Huster Getränkemarkt in Cainsdorf. Ok?


----------



## wihaenduro98 (12. März 2015)

Ok geht klar.


----------



## ore-mountain (22. März 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Schön schön mein Guter, wo warst du denn unterwegs?


Grüsse ,
Bist du zu Ostern in der Heimat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (23. März 2015)

Kann passieren, weiß ich aber noch net genau.
Eventuell im Zusammenhang mit dem Neukauf eines KfZ


----------



## jonsch78 (23. März 2015)

Hallo


----------



## Arcbound (23. März 2015)

Die "Bombentrichter" bei Kürbitz haben leider ziemlich unter Forstarbeiten gelitten  Liegt derzeit überall Astwerk rum...


----------



## bernie80 (31. März 2015)

moin moin


----------



## bernie80 (4. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich (34) suche mit nem kollegen paar Leute,die gern in Rabenberg etc... mit zum biken kommen.
Wir kommen aus Zwickau (nähe HBK ) und wäre toll wenn sih jemand melden würde.

MfG


----------



## jonsch78 (5. April 2015)

hallo
bin 17 und aus Zwickau/ Planitz
fahre oft am Kreuzberg oder im plotzschgrund 
habe letztens oremountain getroffen, hat mir die Gruppe mal empfohlen 
suche daher auch Leute, die gern die Wälder durchstreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (6. April 2015)

bernie80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich (34) suche mit nem kollegen paar Leute,die gern in Rabenberg etc... mit zum biken kommen.
> Wir kommen aus Zwickau (nähe HBK ) und wäre toll wenn sih jemand melden würde.
> ...



Grüße,

vieleicht haben wir uns am HBK auf dem Trail schon mal gesehen.
Am Rabenberg sind wir ab und zu mal. Du kannst dich auch gern bei anderen Touren (Hartenstein, usw) mit anschließen!
Mal schaue wie es nächstes WE ausschaut. Wenn das Wetter passt, dann fahren wir sicherlich mal ne Tour im Hartensteiner.


----------



## NG-Rider (8. April 2015)

Mahlzeit!
Wollte eigentlich auch nach Rabenberg am WE, aber der Schnee scheint doch noch nen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen. Mich würde der Hartensteiner auch mal interessieren! Komm aus Mülsen. Vielleicht könnt man sich mal treffen am WE!


----------



## ore-mountain (9. April 2015)

Grüße,

eventuell am Sonntag. Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird.
Morgen Nachmittag erstmal ne Runde Plotzsch!


----------



## NG-Rider (10. April 2015)

Morgen gehts nach Rabenberg!


----------



## ore-mountain (11. April 2015)

Und? War doch sicherlich stellenweise ne gute Schlammschlacht?


----------



## NG-Rider (12. April 2015)

War schon top zu fahren! Habe mit deutlich mehr Wasser/Schlamm gerechnet. Waren noch nicht alle Trails frei aber hat vollkommen ausgereicht. Hab grad nen Video vom neuen Trail hochgeladen auf der Facebookseite vom Trailcenter.


----------



## ore-mountain (12. April 2015)

Stell mal einen Link hier rein. Ich finde das Video gerade nicht.

Ich war heute mit einem Kumpel aus Mülsen im Hartensteiner. Einen neuen Trail einfahren.
Wir sind dann noch rüber in Richtung Aue auf die Trails vom Irm. Der Gunge hat schon wieder mächtig ausgebaut!


----------



## NG-Rider (13. April 2015)




----------



## ore-mountain (13. April 2015)

oh ... den Trail hätten sie aber auch gleich asphaltieren können ...

Wo geht der überhaupt runter? In Richtung Neuoberhaus?
Wie schimpft sich der Trail überhaupt?


----------



## NG-Rider (13. April 2015)

Ach, son kleiner Flowtrail ist schon was lustiges! Die Abwechslung machts. Bin auf den in Schöneck gespannt (wie auf alles Neue dort)!
Der Trail nennt sich Magic Moments! Guck mal hier auf der Karte: http://www.trailcenter-rabenberg.de/de/trails.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (13. April 2015)

Der neue Trail reizt mich nicht gerade wenn ich mir das Video so anschaue. Das klingt wie frisch gesplitteter Forstweg und Gefälle ist anscheinend nicht vorhanden.


----------



## ore-mountain (14. April 2015)

NG-Rider schrieb:


> Bin auf den in Schöneck gespannt (wie auf alles Neue dort)!


 
Das auf jeden Fall! Der neue Trail wurde ja von Velosolutions gebaut. Die haben ja auch das Rideable in Zell gebaut. Und das lässt sich echt gut fahren! Im Herbst hatten sie das auch am Isskogel erweitert! Da bin ich mal auf Sommer gespannt!


----------



## ore-mountain (14. April 2015)

*Hendrik1988**, *Heiko und ich wollen nächstes WE mal rüber zum Frenzel. Die Trails vom Drecksau fahren. Hast du Lust?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (16. April 2015)

Ich bin dieses WE nicht in Zwickau.


----------



## ore-mountain (25. April 2015)

Ich hab mir heut mal den neuen Trail am Rabenberg angeschaut. Der Trail ist schon schneller als die Anderen. Aber die Anlieger sind wieder Rabenbergtypisch viel zu eng. Mich hats in der ersten Kurver rausgeschissen 
Den Wallride am Klettergarten gibts leider nicht mehr


----------



## Enginejunk (26. April 2015)

wie siehts aus mit der DH strecke?


----------



## ore-mountain (27. April 2015)

Welche Strecke?


----------



## ore-mountain (27. April 2015)

Es gibt Neues vom Keilberg:

http://leto.klinovec.cz/de/downhill-klinovec


----------



## Enginejunk (27. April 2015)

rabenberg wollte doch eine DH strecke bauen? war noch nicht dort habs aber dieses jahr fest vor um langsam wieder aufs bike zu kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (28. April 2015)

Was steht an zum 1.Mai? Schöneck kann man sich wohl sparen.


----------



## ore-mountain (29. April 2015)

ja Mist, in den höheren Lagen scheint es wohl zu regnen.
In den unteren Lagen sieht es besser aus. Eventuell können wir mal nach Elsterberg fahren.


----------



## wollex89 (30. April 2015)

Um das Thema nochmal aufzugreife,  mein Wetterbericht sagt für morgen für schönes zwar kein perfektes bikewetter voraus aber trocken soll es wohl sein.  Wer hätte denn Bock?


----------



## ore-mountain (30. April 2015)

ein bissl durchwachsen:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=105730&wahl=vorhersage

Ein Versuch wird es wohl Wert sein. Aber ne Tageskarte wird sich wohl nicht lohnen!
Zu früh will ich aber auch nicht los! 10:11 fährt einer.

Bleibt noch die Frage: Tourenschale oder Vollvisier?


----------



## wollex89 (30. April 2015)

Denke im Bikepark ist man schon mit Vollvisir am besten beraten. Uhrzeit passt auch. Gopro lädt, kann los gehen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (30. April 2015)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei. Auf 5° und Nieselregen den ganzen Tag lang habe ich keine Lust. Wir sind ja sicher nicht das Letzte mal dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonsch78 (1. Mai 2015)

Ich werde morgen auch erstmal nicht dabei sein 
viel Spaß euch


----------



## wollex89 (1. Mai 2015)

5 Grad und Dauerregen ein wahrlich beschissener Tag


----------



## ore-mountain (1. Mai 2015)

voll beschissen ... vor allem der Flowtrail ... total verschlammt


----------



## ore-mountain (5. Mai 2015)

Freitag Schöneck?
Weiß jemand ob der Lift auch am Freitag läuft? Ich find nix zu den Öffnungszeiten!


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Mai 2015)

Ja Freitag 14.00 - 18.00


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Mai 2015)

Quelle FB

Öffnungszeiten
Unsere Öffungszeiten sind monentan folgende:
Freitag 14:00 bis 18:00 Uhr
Samstag 10:00 bis 18:00 Uhr
...
Sonntag 10:00 bis 18:00 Uhr
In den Ferien vom 08.07. bis 30.08. 15 wird Mittwoch bis Sonntag 10-18 Uhr geöffnet sein.


----------



## Arcbound (5. Mai 2015)

Gibt jetzt auch ne eigene Webseite für die Bikewelt, da stehen auch alle Öffnungszeiten: http://www.bikewelt-schoeneck.de/
Öffnungszeiten: 

Mai/Juni/September/Oktober:
Freitags & Brückentags 14 - 18 Uhr
Samstags, Sonntags & Feiertags 10 - 18 Uhr

Juli/August: 
Mittwoch bis Sonntag 10 - 18 Uhr

Weiß jemand, wie das aktuell mit den Halbtageskarten ist? Sind die Uhrzeitgebunden oder kann man ein Zeitguthaben abfahren?


----------



## ore-mountain (5. Mai 2015)

die Halbtageskarte ist ne 4 Stunden Karte.
Mit der 10 Fahrten Karte für 19 € ist man denk ich am besten dran. Zumindest wenn viel los ist!
Wir sind am Freitag nur dreimal mit dem Lift gefahren. Sonst sind wir selbst hoch gefahren. Die Schlange war einfach zu lang!


----------



## Arcbound (5. Mai 2015)

War einer der Gründe für mich, letztes Wochenende nicht hochzufahren. Ich werd auch sonst schauen, dass ich eher Samstag Vormittag fahren werde. Da war zumindest letzte Saison der Ansturm nicht allzu hoch.


----------



## ore-mountain (8. Mai 2015)

war ein schöner Tag heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (10. Mai 2015)

So, Himmelfahrt kann kommen! Alle Strecken sind jetzt wieder befahrbar und teils staubtrocken!
Hoffen wir, dass das Wetter wird wie heute


----------



## MTBKompase (14. Mai 2015)

Othal heute gerockt


----------



## wollex89 (14. Mai 2015)

goil, mehr Bilder bitte


----------



## ore-mountain (15. Mai 2015)

Ja war ne echt gute Aktion heut! Ich hab zwar keine Bilder von den Strecken, aber dafür ne entspannte Aktion beim Grillen ;-)
Wiederholung erwünscht!


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Mai 2015)

@ore-mountain 

Wir sind Pfingsten am Start, wollten eigentlich Samstag und Sonntag Schöneck fahren. Sieht man sich?


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Mai 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @ore-mountain
> 
> Wir sind Pfingsten am Start, wollten eigentlich Samstag und Sonntag Schöneck fahren. Sieht man sich?



Ja können wir gern machen! Ich hab mir ja gestern noch preiswert ne 20er Karte geholt


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Mai 2015)

Also entweder machen wir samstag und sonntag schöneck oder samstag schöneck und sonntag ochsenkopf


----------



## joe-ker (19. Mai 2015)

Ich hab auch noch paar bilder vom Männertag:


----------



## joe-ker (19. Mai 2015)

...und von Schöneck am Tag danach auch:



















Die Fotos sind alle in meinem Album zu finden. Dort steht auch wer jeweils Kamerakind war 

Waren echt zwei geile Tage mit super Leuten. gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (20. Mai 2015)

schick!


----------



## ore-mountain (20. Mai 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Also entweder machen wir samstag und sonntag schöneck oder samstag schöneck und sonntag ochsenkopf


gut, geb Bescheid. Dann werd ich mal mit rüber kommen!
Oko hab ich mir auch schon überlegt! Aber eher als Tour über Oko und Schneeberg.


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Mai 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Also entweder machen wir samstag und sonntag schöneck oder samstag schöneck und sonntag ochsenkopf


bist du morgen da?
Oko war ich heute. Ich bin aber nur einmal den DH gefahren. Ich bin die Trails rund um den Oko, Schneeberg und Seehaus gefahren. Kann ich nur empfehlen! Technisch und konditionell anspruchsvolle Tour!


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Mai 2015)

@ore-mountain 

Sorry das wir uns nicht gemeldet hatten, waren nicht wirklich in der Lage 
Waren aber Sonntag doch nochmal in Schöneck 

Ein paar Go Pro Pics sind auch entstanden





















@Hendrik1988 

Von dir sind auch einige dabei, als vor dir gefahren bin


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Mai 2015)

schick! Du hast aber am Sonntag was verpasst ;-)

Hendrik1988 , am Samstag Rabenberg?


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Mai 2015)

Hab mich auch ganz schön geärgert, dass wir es Samstag Abend wieder so mächtig übertrieben haben. Schei* Punk Konzert mit billigem Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ch34t3r (28. Mai 2015)

Sind hier nur die verrückten Freerider am Start oder finde ich hier auch paar Biker um ein paar chillige MTB-Touren zu machen? Komme aus Zwickau Innnenstadt. Grüße


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Mai 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Hab mich auch ganz schön geärgert, dass wir es Samstag Abend wieder so mächtig übertrieben haben. Schei* Punk Konzert mit billigem Bier


ich hoffe nicht zu viel  und  ...
Wir haben vormittags erst ne ausgiebige Bauaktion gemacht und haben es dann schön krachen lassen


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Mai 2015)

ch34t3r schrieb:


> Sind hier nur die verrückten Freerider am Start oder finde ich hier auch paar Biker um ein paar chillige MTB-Touren zu machen? Komme aus Zwickau Innnenstadt. Grüße


Wir sind keine reinen Dh'ler oder FR'ler. Wir fahren natürlich auch gern größere traillastige Touren!
Die Meisten von uns sind auch aus Zwigge. Du kannst dich gern mit anschließen!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (28. Mai 2015)

ch34t3r schrieb:


> Sind hier nur die verrückten Freerider am Start oder finde ich hier auch paar Biker um ein paar chillige MTB-Touren zu machen? Komme aus Zwickau Innnenstadt. Grüße



Jeden Donnerstag 18Uhr ist Radtreff vor der Bibliothek im Zentrum. Da fahren wir 2-3h gemütlich rund um Zwickau.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (28. Mai 2015)

Samstag Rabenberg geht klar. Da kann man gleich mal ein paar Mondraker Räder testen. Nächstes WE ist dann Testival. Da bin ich auf jeden Fall am Start.

 Morgen Nachmittag evtl. noch in Hartenstein bauen?


----------



## ch34t3r (29. Mai 2015)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Jeden Donnerstag 18Uhr ist Radtreff vor der Bibliothek im Zentrum. Da fahren wir 2-3h gemütlich rund um Zwickau.


 Gut zu wissen. Da werde ich mich auf jeden Fall mal anschließen.

Zum Testival wollte ich auch, aber die Anmeldung hab ich um einen Tag verpasst -.-

Ist jemand dabei, der event. am 04. + 05.06. den Stoneman Silber mitfahren wöllte?


----------



## ore-mountain (29. Mai 2015)

Zu dem Testival muss man sich doch nicht anmelden??? War doch letztes Jahr auch nicht der Fall ...

*Hendrik1988*, kann ich dir sagen wenn ich zuhause bin. Ich ruf dich heut Mittag mal an!


----------



## ore-mountain (29. Mai 2015)

*Hendrik1988*, fällt mir gerade ein: was ist mit Zillertal???


----------



## ch34t3r (29. Mai 2015)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-life/news/news-detail/news/radon-testival-trailcenter-rabenberg/

Ah ok. War nur für die Bikes von Radon. Da gab es eine Anmeldung bzgl. der Bikes. Anmeldefrist wurde wohl dort auch verlängert...


----------



## ore-mountain (29. Mai 2015)

klingt komisch, normalerweise sucht man sich doch ein Bike aus, fährt es ne Runde und stellt es wieder hin ...
30 € fürs Rad testen ... die spinnen doch!

Zum Testival werden wir trotzem oben sein! Hoffentlich wird es wieder so matschig wie letztes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (29. Mai 2015)

Wo lest ihr denn was von anfallenden Kosten? Wenn ihr euch Räder direkt vom Trek Testcenter ausleiht kostet es 30€ am Tag. Nächste Woche sollte das Testen kostenlos sein.

http://www.biketestival-erzgebirge.de/info.html


----------



## ore-mountain (3. Juni 2015)

na wer erkennt's ab 1:36 

http://www.oneal.eu/en/fat-bike-freeriding-with-marco-hoesel/


----------



## joe-ker (4. Juni 2015)

Den Anlieger nach dem Sprung hat er aber auch nicht mitgenommen


----------



## ore-mountain (5. Juni 2015)

Notausstieg


----------



## ore-mountain (16. Juni 2015)

der von uns letztens angefragte Bautag am Rabenberg findet am 5.7. statt:

https://www.facebook.com/TrailcenterRabenberg/photos/a.192352310891280.39554.188792094580635/707263269400179/?type=1&Theater


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Juni 2015)

es gibt Neuigkeiten!

Wir sind am So eine Kammtour gefahren. Da ich einen Tipp bekommen habe, sind wir etwas anders gefahren. Nicht wie üblich über den Plessberg sondern in Richtung Neuhammer. Also über Rabenberg, Plattenberg, Platten zum Bärringer Berg. Dort haben wir einen intressanten Trail gefunden! Nach 250 hm haben wir zeitlich abgebrochen. Der Trail geht vermutlich noch 150 hm weiter runter. Am Peindlberg wir es vermutlich auch noch was geben. Das Ganze lässt sich gut mit einer großen Tour mit dem Pessberg verbinden!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (23. Juni 2015)

Sehr schön! Die nächste Tour wird nicht unter 2000hm beendet, sonst lohnt das ja gar nicht.


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Juni 2015)

Wir waren bei 50km und 1300hm ohne Plessberg. Zudem sind wir den Trail nicht bis zum Ende gefahren. Am nächsten Berg, dem Peindlberg gibt es vermutlich noch ein paar Trails. Das alles miteinander kombiniert, sind die 2000hm absolut keine Problem!
Alternativer Stoneman eben. 

Wem es interessiert: Die Trails rund um Neudek gibt es auf Grund eines Enduro-Rennens ala Drecksau

http://etbikez.com/2014/10/ilegal-enduro-nejdek-2014/


----------



## Hendrik1988 (26. Juni 2015)

Schon einen Plan für Sonntag? Ich könnte auf jeden Fall eine Tour fahren. Park geht momentan noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (27. Juni 2015)

Rabenberg oder Morgenleithe. Wenn es was einfaches sein soll, Elstertal. Da kommt aber Danny sicherlich nicht mit!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (27. Juni 2015)

Na Morgenleithe klingt doch sehr gut. Treten kann ich auf jeden Fall den ganzen Tag. Ich muss mich auf den Trails nur etwas zurückhalten, aber runter komm ich problemlos.

Rabenberg geht natürlich auch klar. Elstertal können wir mal fahren, wenn mein Fuhrpark 150mm großen Zuwachs bekommen hat.


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo, 

aus dem Touren Sachsen Vogtland Thread bekam ich den Hinweis dass meine Frage hier besser aufgehoben wäre. Also, da bin ich 

..habt Ihr Tourentipps für in/um/bei Schöneck? Gps-Daten? Unterkünfte? Genaueres bitte gerne per "Unterhaltung" - Danke


----------



## ore-mountain (30. Juni 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aus dem Touren Sachsen Vogtland Thread bekam ich den Hinweis dass meine Frage hier besser aufgehoben wäre. Also, da bin ich
> 
> ..habt Ihr Tourentipps für in/um/bei Schöneck? Gps-Daten? Unterkünfte? Genaueres bitte gerne per "Unterhaltung" - Danke


Abgesehen vom Park ist es um Schöneck trailtechnisch mau. Wenn du bereit bist das Auto zu nutzen kann ich dir ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juni 2015)

... klar, Auto kein Problem


----------



## ore-mountain (1. Juli 2015)

Den Rabenberg brauch ich ja nicht erwähnen. Wenn du dort noch nicht warst lohnt sich ein Tagesbesuch. Das ist auch eine guter Ausgangspunkt für Touren auf dem Kamm. Die Seite beim Tschech ist sehr lohnenswert!
Wenn du ein paar richtig gute Trails erkunden willst, dann empfehle ich dir einen Besuch in Lengefeld im mittleren Erzgebirge beim Forsthaus Frenzel. Vom Thomas erfährst du dann alle Details.

http://www.gasthof-forsthaus.com/

Es gibt noch viel mehr, sprengt jetzt aber den Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (1. Juli 2015)

Prima, Danke - dann werden wir uns mal in die Richtung schlaumachen -  Rabenberg waren wir schon


----------



## ore-mountain (8. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand am Sonntag Lust auf ne Tour? Entweder Kamm, Mulde oder Frenzel


----------



## wihaenduro98 (21. Juli 2015)

Gauf, 
hätte jemand Freitag oder Sonntag Zeit und Lust mit nach Rabenberg zufahrn?


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Juli 2015)

Grüße,

ich hab über das WE Westbesuch. Wir sind am Samstag auf dem Fichtelberg und am Sonntag am Rabenberg.
Kannst dich am Sonntag gern mit anschließen!


----------



## Enginejunk (22. Juli 2015)

fichtelberg war ich vor 2 wochen, habe dort zum 1. mal "die rinne" entdeckt, das ist ja geil. ein wahres paradies für biker. gibts dort vom fichtelberghaus vernünftige strecken nach oberwiesenthal? haben nur die Stoneman schilder gefunden, waren leider zu fuss.


----------



## weisi (30. Juli 2015)

Hi!
Wir planen nächste Woche eine mehrtägige Tour von Plauen aus gen Osten. Der eigentliche Gedanke ist, den Kammweg entlang zu fahren, aber wir sind bei der Planung immer noch offen für alternative Wegstücke. Kennt jemand Strecken von Johanngeorgenstadt rüber nach Oberwiesenthal auf tschechischer Seite, am besten mit GPS-Daten? Oder ist es doch lohnenswerter, auf deutscher Seite zu bleiben?


----------



## ore-mountain (31. Juli 2015)

Wollt ihr Trails fahren? Anspruchsvoll?


----------



## weisi (10. August 2015)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Wollt ihr Trails fahren? Anspruchsvoll?



Ach verdammt, das habe ich leider zu spät gelesen. Sorry, dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe. 

Mein Bruder ist die Kammloipe schon mal in Teilen im Winter abgefahren, an der haben wir uns dann entlang gehangelt. Wir sind von Johanngeorgenstadt aus am Hänelberg vorbei auf die tschechische Seite gefahren und haben uns dann mit Karte und GPS orientiert. Wir hatten fast nur Waldwege und ein paar Trails dabei. Wenn ich die Muse finde, schreibe ich mal einen kleinen Bericht im entsprechenden Thread.


----------



## ore-mountain (2. September 2015)

Samstag Kammtour. Start 10 Uhr am Rabenberg.

Die Trails bei Neudek stehen auch auf dem Plan.


----------



## ore-mountain (6. September 2015)

Schöne Tour gestern!
Und der Plattenberg wurden seinem Namen wieder gerecht ... 
Beim nächsten mal schaffen wir die 2000 Höhenmeter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe-ker (10. September 2015)

Moin Männers. 
gibts eigentlich irgendwo ne halboffizielle Seite fürs Drecksau Enduro? 
Die Tage soll ja die Anmeldung starten, die will ich nur ungern verpassen


----------



## ore-mountain (10. September 2015)

Ja gibt es. Ich will diese WE sowieso mal wieder zum Frenzel!


----------



## BoulderTom (13. September 2015)

Website, Info's, was auch immer, würde mich auch interessieren. Kannst du mir hier weiterhelfen?


----------



## Decster (26. September 2015)

Servus,

bin mal im Erzgebirge auf Heimatbesuch leider ist das Wetter  nicht  das beste. Hat wer morgen  lust ne runde zu drehen? Dachte an Rabenberg oder fichtelberg.

grüße Decster


----------



## ore-mountain (26. September 2015)

Gauf,

ich bin grad nicht in dor Hamit!


----------



## Langundo (2. November 2015)

G'Auf,
habt ihr für den Sonnabend ne Runde geplant wo ich mich ranhängen könnte? Ich bin wohl mal wieder mit Bike im Lande und das Wetter soll ja auch passen.


----------



## ore-mountain (3. November 2015)

Bis jetzt nicht! Vielleicht nochmal zum Frenzel. Da waren letzten Sonntag zu gute Bedingungen! Das würde sich nochmal lohnen.!
Eventuell kann man noch eine Muldental-Runde drehen. Von Hartenstein bis Aue inkl. Irm-Trails.
Für eine Kammtour wird es wohl mittlerweile zu früh dunkel. Da käme nur eine verkürzte Variante in Frage.


----------



## Langundo (5. November 2015)

Besonders das Muldental klingt verlockend für mich^^


----------



## ore-mountain (6. November 2015)

wie schaut es bei dir am Sonntag aus? Da können wir wir die Tor im Muldental fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langundo (6. November 2015)

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht. Früh muss ich meinen Chor dirigieren und nachmittags werde ich in Freiberg gebraucht...


----------



## ore-mountain (10. November 2015)

Wir brauchen am Wochenende Leute zum Traileinfahren an der Morgenleithe!


----------



## Magazin-Z (13. November 2015)

Wie es hier so üblich ist, ein herzliches Glück Auf!
Der Kamerad nennt mich Mo und Freunde rufen mich Sascha. Geboren in der Stadt mit Z und da im Kern hängen geblieben. Ich werde dieses Jahr nach, langem Kampf mit meiner Liebsten, mit meinem Eccentric fertig.
Doch was folgt darauf. Nach vielen, sowie langen Nächten, in denen mein Hirn nicht schlafen wollte, kam ich auf die große Idee. FAHREN! Du könntest da mit auch fahren. Doch wo, wie und mit wem. Im engen Kreis der Freunde, ist dies möglich. Doch auch da wird am Wochenende, ein Hoch auf die rollende Woche, ab und zu gearbeitet. Somit frage ich euch, darf ich bei euch mit meinen nunmehr 30 Jahren hier und da an einem Samstag mit radeln?
Warum Samstags? Einfache Antwort, oben steht was von Kamerad. Ich bin also für gewöhnlich die Woche über nicht da, sondern im Teudeburgerwald. Der andere Grund, die Liebste. Wenn sie Samstag arbeitet hab ich Zeit für mich und meine Geliebte.

Somit verbleibe ich mit einem kräftigen Horido.


----------



## ore-mountain (1. Dezember 2015)

Magazin-Z schrieb:


> Wie es hier so üblich ist, ein herzliches Glück Auf!
> Der Kamerad nennt mich Mo und Freunde rufen mich Sascha. Geboren in der Stadt mit Z und da im Kern hängen geblieben. Ich werde dieses Jahr nach, langem Kampf mit meiner Liebsten, mit meinem Eccentric fertig.
> Doch was folgt darauf. Nach vielen, sowie langen Nächten, in denen mein Hirn nicht schlafen wollte, kam ich auf die große Idee. FAHREN! Du könntest da mit auch fahren. Doch wo, wie und mit wem. Im engen Kreis der Freunde, ist dies möglich. Doch auch da wird am Wochenende, ein Hoch auf die rollende Woche, ab und zu gearbeitet. Somit frage ich euch, darf ich bei euch mit meinen nunmehr 30 Jahren hier und da an einem Samstag mit radeln?
> Warum Samstags? Einfache Antwort, oben steht was von Kamerad. Ich bin also für gewöhnlich die Woche über nicht da, sondern im Teudeburgerwald. Der andere Grund, die Liebste. Wenn sie Samstag arbeitet hab ich Zeit für mich und meine Geliebte.
> ...


 Grüße,

Ort und Alter passen ja schon mal ganz gut ;-)
Nächstes WE wird es wohl nochmal recht warm. Das kann man schon noch eine Tour planen!
Was ist denn so dein fahrtechnisches Milieu?


----------



## Magazin-Z (1. Dezember 2015)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Grüße,
> 
> Ort und Alter passen ja schon mal ganz gut ;-)
> Nächstes WE wird es wohl nochmal recht warm. Das kann man schon noch eine Tour planen!
> Was ist denn so dein fahrtechnisches Milieu?



Mein Radel wird demnächst erst fertig. Ansonsten fange ich neu bei "null" an. Bis 2010 bin ich noch mit einem CC unterwegs gewesen. In der kommenden Saison ist es dann ein Enduro-HT.
Ich freue mich riesig ab 2016 wieder auf ein bike steigen zu können.

Gruß der Mo


----------



## ore-mountain (1. Dezember 2015)

Magazin-Z schrieb:


> Mein Radel wird demnächst erst fertig. Ansonsten fange ich neu bei "null" an. Bis 2010 bin ich noch mit einem CC unterwegs gewesen. In der kommenden Saison ist es dann ein Enduro-HT.
> Ich freue mich riesig ab 2016 wieder auf ein bike steigen zu können.
> 
> Gruß der Mo


So wie ich an deinen Bildern erkennen kann, baust du dir ein Rad selbst zusammen. Viel Spaß dabei! Meld dich einfach wenn es fertig ist. Ne Runde PG geht immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magazin-Z (2. Dezember 2015)

ich stehe auf dem Schlauch! Was ist PG?


----------



## Langundo (2. Dezember 2015)

Der gute alte Plotzschgrund, vermute ich mal ganz stark^^


----------



## ore-mountain (2. Dezember 2015)

;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Dezember 2015)

Magazin-Z schrieb:


> Mein Radel wird demnächst erst fertig. Ansonsten fange ich neu bei "null" an. Bis 2010 bin ich noch mit einem CC unterwegs gewesen. In der kommenden Saison ist es dann ein Enduro-HT.
> Ich freue mich riesig ab 2016 wieder auf ein bike steigen zu können.
> 
> Gruß der Mo



Aufbau sieht lt. Bildern ziemlich vielversprechend aus


----------



## Magazin-Z (8. Dezember 2015)

Theoretisch ist es fertig! Hab jetzt noch von meiner Familie XX1-Kette, X1-Schatwerk u.-Trigger, sowie die 1150'er Kassette bekommen. Benötige nur noch einen Schaltzug und dann wird in 2 Wochen der Rest angeschraubt. Ich freu mich mega!


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Dezember 2015)

Echt verdammt schick 

Wenn´s fertig ist, wären ordentliche Bilder ne feine Sache


----------



## Magazin-Z (8. Dezember 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Echt verdammt schick
> 
> Wenn´s fertig ist, wären ordentliche Bilder ne feine Sache



Werden gemacht, Idee für einen Ort gibt's auch schon.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (18. Dezember 2015)

Wie siehts aus? Wettervorhersage für morgen ist ja bestens.

Frenzel oder Rabenberg oder...?


----------



## ore-mountain (18. Dezember 2015)

Am Sonntag gern!
Morgen nur was Kurzes am Nachmittag


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Dezember 2015)

Hey Jungs, 

Bikepark Schöneck macht am 26.12 - 28.12. auf mit Shuttleservice. Lift läuft nicht. 
FlowTrail wegen Wartungsarbeiten geschlossen, der Rest ist offen. 

Ich überelege am 26.12. hinzufahren, aber ohne den Shuttleservice, weil das wohl ziemlich sinnlos wird, gehen ja jeweils nur 9 Räder drauf. Würde also mit dem Enduro kommen und hochpedalieren. Jemand am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (19. Dezember 2015)

Du scheinst ja Gefallen dran zu haben in nen Bikepark zu fahren um dann selbst hoch zu strampeln 



Am 27. oder 28. wäre ich event. am Start...


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Dezember 2015)

DHK schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja Gefallen dran zu haben in nen Bikepark zu fahren um dann selbst hoch zu strampeln
> 
> 
> 
> Am 27. oder 28. wäre ich event. am Start...



Haha Insider  

Aber so schaffe ich mehr Abfahrten


----------



## ore-mountain (19. Dezember 2015)

die paar Höhenmeter dort ...

Meine Motivation für Schöneck hält sich in Grenzen! Aber wenn du Lust auf Enduro hast, kannst du mit zu unserem aktuelle Projekt kommen!

Und am 28.12. bin ich beim Frenzel auf die Knecht-Ruprecht-Tour mit eingeladen. Enduro mit Jim und Co!


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Dezember 2015)

Und wie siehts bei dir am 26.12. aus? Ich muss nicht zwingend nach Schöneck.


----------



## ore-mountain (19. Dezember 2015)

grundsätzlich gern. Muss ich aber noch abklären.


----------



## Magazin-Z (20. Dezember 2015)

Erneut melde ich mich mal zu Wort!
Mein Rad ist gestern endlich fertig. Man, man, man welch schwere Geburt der 11fach Schaltung. Doch nun vollzieht sie ihre Pflicht. Da es nun noch am Kassettenkranze, von Sram freundlich als XD-Freilauf benannt, knarrt muss ich da nun noch etwas nach straffen. Doch dann sollte es vollbracht sein. Werde heute noch hier und da im Flachen die Schaltung und das Handling am Cockpit nach justieren doch das Wetter wird zum Fotos machen genutzt.

Und dann bin ich gern zu Schandtatten bereit und schließe mich gern ein paar Touren an.
Fotos vom Rad, nicht von mir denn der hinteren passt nicht mit aufs Bild, gibt es dann heut Abend.
Ich freu mir sehr.

Mit kameradschaftlichem Gruß, der Mo


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Dezember 2015)

Bin sehr gespannt auf die Bilder 

Allzeit Gute Fahrt!


----------



## Magazin-Z (21. Dezember 2015)

Moin, Tach, Abend,...

zum Sonntag einfach am Stollen futtern hängengeblieben. Bis die Sonne weg war. Heut ist´s nicht so schön, doch versprochen versprochen ist versprochen. Da die ersten Impressionen, geschossen mit der GoPro ohne Display.
Es fährt sich sehr verspielt und agil. Sattelstütze muss noch etwas raus. Zum gewicht, es wiegt soviel wie es wiegt. Da bin ich eher der ausschlaggebende Faktor.
Für Fragen und Touren bin ich gern zu haben. wenn es die Frau denn zulässt.

Tschau der Mo


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Dezember 2015)

Leider miese Bilder, aber sehr geiler Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magazin-Z (22. Dezember 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Leider miese Bilder, aber sehr geiler Aufbau



Es kommen bessere. Ich gelobe Besserung!


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Dezember 2015)

schick! Welche Felgen?


----------



## Magazin-Z (22. Dezember 2015)

EX471 vorn in 27,5" und hinten klassische 26"

Mal komplett:

Rahmen: NS bikes Eccentric in M
Gabel: Marzocchi 350 NCR Titanium
Naben: Tune King und Kong
Speichen: DT Swiss Competition
Felgen: 26" u. 27,5" DT Swiss EX471
Kurbel: RaceFace Atlas samt Lager
Pedale: RaceFace Atlas
Kettenblatt: 32Zähne Narrow/Wide ebenfalls RaceFace
Vorbau: NS bikes Magneto
Lenker: RaceFace Atlas
Griffe: RaceFace
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb stealth
Sattel: richtig! RaceFace Atlas; recht hart
Reifen: Coninental TrailKing 2,4" vorn wie hinten
Schaltwerk und Trigger: Sram X1; Leitung ist Jagwire in "Frozen coffee"
Kassette: Sram FullPin 1150
Kette: Sram XX1
Bremsen Magura MT7 raceline vorn 203 und hinten 180'er Storm-Scheiben
Lenkerendkappen: Aufnahmen für Kronkorken, derzeit Jever FUN
Was vergessen?
Ja, Steuersatz: CaneCreek 110

Im Licht der Sonne sieht es einfach alles zusammen Mega aus.


----------



## m.baumann (23. Dezember 2015)

Hey, weiß einer von euch ob die Strecke in Hartenstein mal wieder fahrbar ist? Der letzte Stand den ich kenne war, dass div Bäume gefällt wurden und die Strecke nicht mehr befahrbar war.

Hat sich da seitdem was getan?


----------



## ore-mountain (26. Dezember 2015)

Sollte alles fahrbar sein


----------



## m.baumann (27. Dezember 2015)

war mal dort, ein zwei drops sind fahrbar und der rest ist ziehmlich verwiddert und zugewachsen gewesen^^ paar schluchtquerungen waren eher nicht mehr befahrbar und hier und da lagen paar durch den sturm gefallene bäume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (28. Dezember 2015)

Ja da waren dieses Jahr wohl ganz Wenige unterwegs, mich mit eingeschlossen!
Ich habe letzte Woche einen bekannten aus Hartenstein getroffen. Er meinte glaube ich, dass die Bäume wieder weg wären.
Um den Erhalt will er sich demnächst auch mal wieder kümmern.

Übrigens war es heut ne schöne Knecht-Ruprecht-Tour ;-)


----------



## ore-mountain (1. Januar 2016)

wer erkennt's ...


----------



## wollex89 (19. Januar 2016)

Fett!!! Der Typ hat ein sensationellen Style. Die Strecke kenne ich aber noch nicht. Wäre mal wieder Zeit für ne Runde Maik


----------



## Magazin-Z (22. März 2016)

Ich hab Urlaub, ich will biken!
Wann geht es bei euch wieder auf Tour?


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. März 2016)

Schade, ich hatte letzte Woche Urlaub und hab im Vogtland ein paar Touren gemacht.


----------



## ore-mountain (22. März 2016)

Magazin-Z schrieb:


> Ich hab Urlaub, ich will biken!
> Wann geht es bei euch wieder auf Tour?


Ich bin am Freitag mal ne Runde im PG gefahren. Momentan ist aber noch Wintersport angesagt. Zumindest über Ostern.
Schauen wir mal wie das Wetter wird. Wenn es passt, drehen wir ne Runde!


----------



## wihaenduro98 (23. März 2016)

Grüße, 
da ja die Bikewelt Schöneck immer noch nicht öffnen kann hab ich mit meinem kumpel ein kleines problem. Die uns bekannten Strecken, wie HBK, PG oder Kirchberg sind für uns ziemlich ausgelutscht, weil wir die fast jedes WE fahrn und keine Ahnung haben, wo es noch Trails in der Umgebung gibt. Wäre echt cool, wenn ihr uns sagen bzw. zeigen könntet, wo 
es noch welche gibt.

MfG Max


----------



## Magazin-Z (23. März 2016)

wihaenduro98 schrieb:


> Grüße,
> da ja die Bikewelt Schöneck immer noch nicht öffnen kann hab ich mit meinem kumpel ein kleines problem. Die uns bekannten Strecken, wie HBK, PG oder Kirchberg sind für uns ziemlich ausgelutscht, weil wir die fast jedes WE fahrn und keine Ahnung haben, wo es noch Trails in der Umgebung gibt. Wäre echt cool, wenn ihr uns sagen bzw. zeigen könntet, wo
> es noch welche gibt.
> 
> MfG Max



Ich wahr lang nicht auf dem Höhenrücken zeischen Pölau und Reinsdorf...


----------



## wihaenduro98 (24. März 2016)

Den Hohenrücken kenn ich garnicht.


----------



## ore-mountain (24. März 2016)

wihaenduro98 schrieb:


> Grüße,
> da ja die Bikewelt Schöneck immer noch nicht öffnen kann hab ich mit meinem kumpel ein kleines problem. Die uns bekannten Strecken, wie HBK, PG oder Kirchberg sind für uns ziemlich ausgelutscht, weil wir die fast jedes WE fahrn und keine Ahnung haben, wo es noch Trails in der Umgebung gibt. Wäre echt cool, wenn ihr uns sagen bzw. zeigen könntet, wo
> es noch welche gibt.
> 
> MfG Max


Was meinst du denn mit Kirchberg? Hirschenstein?
Als nächstes wollte ich mal meine Muldental-Runde wieder fahren. Die geht traillastig von Hartenstein bis Aue. Die Irm-Trails sind mit dabei. Die Runde hat bis jetzt jeden gefallen! Dafür müssen wir mit der Bahn von Z bis nach Hartenstein. Zurück geht es mit der Bahn von Aue aus. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja heute Nachmittag ein paar Bilder reinzustellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wihaenduro98 (24. März 2016)

In Kirchberg fahrn wir den Bergbau Lehrpfad am Krankenhaus, Geiersberg und Borberg.
Die Muldental-Runde klingt gut.


----------



## ore-mountain (8. April 2016)

Will morgen noch jemand mit zum Frenzel?


----------



## Magazin-Z (8. April 2016)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Will morgen noch jemand mit zum Frenzel?



Ich bin morgen mit Freunden in Rabenberg.


----------



## ore-mountain (8. April 2016)

Nach der Wintersaison brauch ich jetzt erstmal anspruchsvolle Trails.
Berichte mal! Wird stellenweise sicherlich noch schlammig sein.


----------



## Magazin-Z (10. April 2016)

Rabenberg war klasse. Wetter war richtig gut und die Trails waren weder nass noch schlammig. Kann es also nur empfehlen.


----------



## ore-mountain (12. April 2016)

Magazin-Z schrieb:


> Rabenberg war klasse. Wetter war richtig gut und die Trails waren weder nass noch schlammig. Kann es also nur empfehlen.



ok, hätte gedacht dass es noch schlammig ist. Rabenberg ist ganz in Ordnung, mehr auch nicht. An manchen Stellen kommt schon ordentlich Spaß auf. Komm das nächste mal mit zum Frenzel nach Lengefeld. Dort gibt es mit Abstand die besten Trails in unserer Region!


----------



## Magazin-Z (12. April 2016)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> ok, hätte gedacht dass es noch schlammig ist. Rabenberg ist ganz in Ordnung, mehr auch nicht. An manchen Stellen kommt schon ordentlich Spaß auf. Komm das nächste mal mit zum Frenzel nach Lengefeld. Dort gibt es mit Abstand die besten Trails in unserer Region!


 Wo ist der Frenzel?


----------



## ore-mountain (12. April 2016)

Forsthaus Frenzel in Lengefeld. Start- und Endpunkt für die Endurotouren:
http://www.miriquidi-bike-trails.de/

In der aktuellen MTB-Tourismus-Ausgabe ist auf Seite 30 auch ein Artikel zu finden:
http://www.sachsen-tourismus.de/fil...ndex.html#mountainbiken-in-sachsen/page/30-31


----------



## ore-mountain (12. April 2016)

Im Übrigen fällt mir gerade auf, dass in drei Wochen schon wieder Männertag ist und dann wieder unsere alljährliche DH-Aktion ansteht. Bist dahin müssen die Strecken noch saniert bzw. neue Hindernisse gebaut werden. Da letztes Jahr etwa 15 Mann am Start waren, finden sich doch bestimmt welche, die mir dieses und/oder nächstes WE einen Tag behilflich sein können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ERZfox (13. April 2016)

Muss mal schauen, aber Samstag könnte ich bestimmt einrichten


----------



## ore-mountain (14. April 2016)

ERZfox schrieb:


> Muss mal schauen, aber Samstag könnte ich bestimmt einrichten


klappt das bei dir am Samstag?


----------



## ERZfox (14. April 2016)

Jupp. Allerdings ohne Radl, aber zum buddeln brauch ich das auch nicht.
Ist die faule Socke @Hendrik1988 auch am Start oder treibt der sich wieder an der Eisdiele rum?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (14. April 2016)

Was heißt hier faule Socke? So viel Freizeit muss erst einmal organisiert sein! Ich wollte am Samstag eigentlich zu Tino nach Leipzig um meine ganzen Fahrwerksteile  zu warten. Das muss ich aber nochmal absprechen.


----------



## ore-mountain (14. April 2016)

Heiko und Danny kommen auch mit. Wobei für Danny verletzungsbedingt nur einfache Aufgaben wie Bierholen anstehen.
Hendrik, wenn du mitkommst wären wir immerhin fünf Mann!


----------



## ore-mountain (15. April 2016)

Treffpunkt 11 Uhr am Waldeck!
Mit aktuell 5 Mann sollten wir was schaffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (20. April 2016)

Am WE soll das Wetter ja eher schlecht werden. Hast deshalb jemand Lust am Freitag Nachmittag ne Muldentalrunde inkl. Irm-Trails mitzufahren?


----------



## ore-mountain (27. April 2016)

Ist jemand am Samstag beim Buddeltag am Rabenberg mit dabei?


----------



## Magazin-Z (27. April 2016)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ist jemand am Samstag beim Buddeltag am Rabenberg mit dabei?


Kann nich hab meinen Stahlessel, gegen Alustützen getausch für die Saison.
Ersatzteile aus Titan in Wadenbein und Sprunggelenkspfanne wurden Letzten Freitag geliefert. Jetzt muss ich erstmal die Bedienungsanleitung "der bionische Körper und ich" studieren.


----------



## ore-mountain (28. April 2016)

Magazin-Z schrieb:


> Kann nich hab meinen Stahlessel, gegen Alustützen getausch für die Saison.
> Ersatzteile aus Titan in Wadenbein und Sprunggelenkspfanne wurden Letzten Freitag geliefert. Jetzt muss ich erstmal die Bedienungsanleitung "der bionische Körper und ich" studieren.


Oh, gute Besserung! Hat's dich geschmissen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. April 2016)

Magazin-Z schrieb:


> Kann nich hab meinen Stahlessel, gegen Alustützen getausch für die Saison.
> Ersatzteile aus Titan in Wadenbein und Sprunggelenkspfanne wurden Letzten Freitag geliefert. Jetzt muss ich erstmal die Bedienungsanleitung "der bionische Körper und ich" studieren.



Gute Besserung, und das kurz nach dem Aufbau deines Radls


----------



## Magazin-Z (28. April 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, und das kurz nach dem Aufbau deines Radls


Dank!
Ja gibt schöneres


----------



## Magazin-Z (28. April 2016)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Oh, gute Besserung! Hat's dich geschmissen?



Nee, leider nicht! BW-Hindernisbahn, 40 kg Ausrüstung + Waffe. Wollte mich den letzten Meter der Hühnerleiter runter lassen. Bin dann aber mit dem rechten am linken Stiefel hängengeblieben. Bin noch gut in die Knie gegangen, doch beim Aufkommen war das Wadenbein schon durch.
Egal, das wird schon


----------



## ore-mountain (3. Mai 2016)

Info für Himmelfahrt:
Treffpunkt 9 Uhr an der Talstation am Vierer. Wenn es geht bringt noch einen Grill mit. Letztes Jahr hatten wir da bekanntermaßen einen Engpass!


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Mai 2016)

Am Wochenende steht eine Kammtour an. Start ist am Rabenberg. Über den Plattenberg geht es dann zu den Trails bei Neudeck.
Wettermäßig sieht wohl der Samstag gut aus!


----------



## wihaenduro98 (12. Mai 2016)

Wann is Treff am Rabenberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (12. Mai 2016)

Das gilt es noch zu klären!


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Mai 2016)

Enduro-Tourenplanung für nächstes WE:
mit dem Zug nach SZB, von dort hoch zum Fichtelberg (mit 800 hm der längste Aufstieg bei uns, von 420m auf 1215m).
Am Fichtelberg ein paar Abfahrten (Auffahrt mit der Schwebe). Anschließend auf den Keilberg und den neue 10km Flowtrail runter. Mit dem Sessellift wieder hoch. Dann den DH bis auf halbe Höhe runter und über die alte 4X -Strecke nach Gottesgab. Über das Hochmohr nach Halbmeile, weiter zum Rabenberg. Über den Trail bis nach Erlabrunn und von dort mit dem Zug zurück.

Die Tour bin ich ohne Keilberg letzte Woche gefahren. Landschaftlich und technisch sehr interessant!
Vom Wetter schein es aktuell für Samstag gut auszusehen:


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Juni 2016)

Am Sonntag ist beim Frenzel eine geführte Endurotour mit Jim!


----------



## joe-ker (23. Juli 2016)

Kettenstrebe gerissen
Wer will meinen Startplatz bei der SSES bzw. EnduroDM kommendes Wochenende in Schöneck?

PN an mich!


----------



## Arcbound (23. Juli 2016)

Wer auch immer die Sprünge am Kuhberg gebaut hat: Danke!


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Juli 2016)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Wer auch immer die Sprünge am Kuhberg gebaut hat: Danke!


aha und wo? Beim VPW?


----------



## Arcbound (24. Juli 2016)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> aha und wo? Beim VPW?


Sind 4 kleinere wenn man Richtung Steinberg runterfährt. Weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob das der VPW ist.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

um etwas genauer zu sein.
Vom Kuhberg gerade runter zum Sportplatz Wernesgrün (sind ca. 1,5Km Bergab - laut Runtastic ).

Da wir vergangene Woche den Weg seit Jahren das erste mal wieder gefahren sind, hat uns das mit den Sprüngen auch überrascht.

Gruß


----------



## Keepiru (6. September 2016)

Wir sind am Wochenende im Vogtland (Schöneck) und suchen einen Local für eine Tour der uns am Sonntag ein bischen in der Ecke was trailiges zeigen kann. 
Hat jemand Lust? Essen und Bier geht natürlich auf uns...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (6. September 2016)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Wir sind am Wochenende im Vogtland (Schöneck) und suchen einen Local für eine Tour der uns am Sonntag ein bischen in der Ecke was trailiges zeigen kann.
> Hat jemand Lust? Essen und Bier geht natürlich auf uns...



Die Gegend rund um Schöneck ist sehr trailarm. Da müsst ihr eher das Westerzgebirge ansteuern. Ich empfehle euch die Überfahrt mit dem Auto zum Rabenberg. Da könnt ihr euch den ganzen Tag an legalen Trail austoben! Von dort kann man auch ein paar gute Trails auf dem Kamm ansteuern.


----------



## Arcbound (6. September 2016)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Die Gegend rund um Schöneck ist sehr trailarm. Da müsst ihr eher das Westerzgebirge ansteuern. Ich empfehle euch die Überfahrt mit dem Auto zum Rabenberg. Da könnt ihr euch den ganzen Tag an legalen Trail austoben! Von dort kann man auch ein paar gute Trails auf dem Kamm ansteuern.


Kommt drauf an wie weit man Gegend auslegt  Grünbach gibts noch ein bissl was, Kuhberg + Steinberg, dann Elster- und Triebtal bei Plauen. Sind halt nur tlw leider eher kurze Trails.


----------



## Keepiru (6. September 2016)

Rabenberg kennen wir schon.  Ist nett, aber halt schon gefahren.
Prinzipiell sind wir mobil und fahren dorthin wo es sich "lohnt". 
Never stop exploring.....


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. September 2016)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Rabenberg kennen wir schon.  Ist nett, aber halt schon gefahren.
> Prinzipiell sind wir mobil und fahren dorthin wo es sich "lohnt".
> Never stop exploring.....



Wie bereits geschrieben wurde, Elster- und Triebtal um Plauen, Elsterberg oder auch rüber nach Thüringen, an der Elster von Greiz Richtung Gera


----------



## ore-mountain (7. September 2016)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Rabenberg kennen wir schon.  Ist nett, aber halt schon gefahren.
> Prinzipiell sind wir mobil und fahren dorthin wo es sich "lohnt".
> Never stop exploring.....


Wenn es euch nicht stört, dann fahrt etwas weiter ins mittlere Erzgebirge nach Lengefeld zum Forsthaus Frenzel. Der Gastwirt (selbst leidenschaftlicher Endurist) erklärt euch wo ihr hin müsst. Dort gibt es die wohl besten Enduro-Trails im Erzgebirge! Das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Keepiru (9. September 2016)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Wenn es euch nicht stört, dann fahrt etwas weiter ins mittlere Erzgebirge nach Lengefeld zum Forsthaus Frenzel. Der Gastwirt (selbst leidenschaftlicher Endurist) erklärt euch wo ihr hin müsst. Dort gibt es die wohl besten Enduro-Trails im Erzgebirge! Das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!



Erzgebirge ist leider für diesen Sonntag die falsche Richtung. Das geht sich zeitlich nicht aus. 
Wir werden vermutlich die Ecke Plauen ansteuern. Leider gibt das Kartenmaterial nicht so wirklich viel her. Mal schauen was wir so finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (10. September 2016)

Ich weiß nicht was du fahren willst. Aber wenn du ne Tour mit Trails fahren willst empfehle ich dir Folgendes:
Göltzschtalbrücke -> Köhlersteig bis Greiz und dann über den VPW nach Elsterberg (Teils Steig). Nach dem Kriebelstein bei Elsterberg gibt es dann auch was "Nettes". Ausschau halten! Zurück über Brockau ins Glötschtal. Da gibt es eine gute Variante über Wurzelwege und Pfade. Die ist aber so nicht leicht zu finden. 
Der Köhlersteig ist ganz gut. Hat vereinzelt auch ein paar Schlüsselstellen. Macht auch in beide Richtungen Spaß!


----------



## Keepiru (10. September 2016)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du fahren willst. Aber wenn du ne Tour mit Trails fahren willst empfehle ich dir Folgendes:
> Göltzschtalbrücke -> Köhlersteig bis Greiz und dann über den VPW nach Elsterberg (Teils Steig). Nach dem Kriebelstein bei Elsterberg gibt es dann auch was "Nettes". Ausschau halten! Zurück über Brockau ins Glötschtal. Da gibt es eine gute Variante über Wurzelwege und Pfade. Die ist aber so nicht leicht zu finden.
> Der Köhlersteig ist ganz gut. Hat vereinzelt auch ein paar Schlüsselstellen. Macht auch in beide Richtungen Spaß!



Danke! Ich such mir das heute Abend mal auf der Karte zusammen. 
Naja.... was wir fahren wollen ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Trails runter. Am liebsten steil und technisch.
Hoch muss Trail nicht unbedingt sein, wenn vermeidbar.


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. September 2016)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Danke! Ich such mir das heute Abend mal auf der Karte zusammen.
> Naja.... was wir fahren wollen ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Trails runter. Am liebsten steil und technisch.
> Hoch muss Trail nicht unbedingt sein, wenn vermeidbar.



Und wie war´s und was bist du gefahren?


----------



## Keepiru (20. September 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Und wie war´s und was bist du gefahren?



Es hat sich kurzfristig was im Fichtelgebirge ergeben. Wir haben uns dort getroffen und sind diverse Trails am Ochsenkopf / Schneeberg / Platte gefahren. Schöneck war spitze!


----------



## ore-mountain (6. Dezember 2016)

schöner kurzer Zusammenschnitt vom diesjährigen Rennen am Keilberg:


----------



## ore-mountain (10. März 2017)

Ein Foto von mir steht heute zur Wahl für das Foto des Tages.
Wem es gefällt, kann ja noch seinen Stern setzen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2119717?in=set


----------



## Enginejunk (10. März 2017)

weil mir das foto sogar richtig gefällt gibts auchn stern.


----------



## ore-mountain (11. März 2017)

Hat nicht ganz gereicht. Immerhin Platz Drei, so wie ich es gesehen habe.
Dafür steht heut wieder ein Bild von mir zur Wahl für das Foto des Tages.
Wem das auch gefällt, bitte wieder einen Stern setzen. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2120708?in=potdPool


----------



## ore-mountain (31. März 2017)

schöner Schnappschuss von Gestern:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2130705?page=2&in=date


----------



## ore-mountain (1. April 2017)

Wem es gefällt kann sein Sternchen setzen. Das Bild steht zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2130705?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (30. April 2017)

Ein Bild von der gestrigen Aktion steht heute zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages.
Keine Ahnung warum diese ausgewählt wurde. Ich finde, das ist das Schlechteste welches ich gestern reingestellt habe ...

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2141797?in=potdPool


----------



## ore-mountain (30. Mai 2017)

bei dem Video bekomm ich Bock! Wer hat Lust am Fr ne Runde mit in Aue zu drehen?


----------



## ore-mountain (4. Juni 2017)

Impression vom Freitag.

https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/21/2155/2155605-32udfmr2xgzh-dsc05002_2_b-original.jpg


----------



## ore-mountain (25. Juni 2017)

Schöne Runde heut durch das Elstertal:

https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/21/2164/2164086-njhuus6097n8-dsc05351_2_b-original.jpg


----------



## Arcbound (28. Juni 2017)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Schöne Runde heut durch das Elstertal:
> 
> https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/21/2164/2164086-njhuus6097n8-dsc05351_2_b-original.jpg


In welchem Teil vom Elstertal istn das?


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Juni 2017)

Das ist am Pulverturm bei Greiz


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Juli 2017)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Schöne Runde heut durch das Elstertal:
> 
> https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/21/2164/2164086-njhuus6097n8-dsc05351_2_b-original.jpg





ore-mountain schrieb:


> Das ist am Pulverturm bei Greiz



Wir müssen unbedingt mal wieder zusammen fahren gehen mein Junge


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Juli 2017)

Klar gern!


----------



## ore-mountain (25. Juli 2017)

Danny auf dem Blindseetrail:

https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/21/2175/2175971-x7onq1qts123-dsc05652_2_b-original.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.baumann (28. Juli 2017)

Hey, bin am We bei den Greifensteinen unterwegs, kann mir einer mal paar anhaltspunkte nennen mit denen ich vll die Strecke dort finde?


----------



## ore-mountain (29. Juli 2017)

geht los neben einer Finnhütte

50°38'48.0"N 12°56'12.2"E


----------



## m.baumann (30. Juli 2017)

vielen dank, mal sehen ob ichs finde


----------



## ore-mountain (31. Juli 2017)

Latsch, Propaintrail:

https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/21/2177/2177371-x3vyudgrwdkq-dsc05972_2_b-original.jpg


----------



## Taxoffice! (5. November 2017)

Hallo,

komme aus Wilkau und fahre Rennrad, Cross Country und Enduro. Wann und wo fahrt ihr immer? Ich würde mich euch gerne anschließen.

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## ore-mountain (5. November 2017)

Grüße,

in den Wintermonaten wohl eher wieder Plotzsch. Sonst vom Vogtland bis mittleres Erz. Hauptsächlich am WE.
Darfst dich gern mit anschließen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taxoffice! (5. November 2017)

Top. Dann sag Bescheid, wann und wo ihr startet. Wohne noch nicht solange hier und kenne mich daher nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Arcbound (10. November 2017)

Würde mich dann im nächsten Jahr evtl auch mal anschließen wollen. Ziehe demnächst komplett nach C, bin sonst aber auch noch im Vogtland unterwegs.


----------



## Rene1282 (15. April 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde.
Ich komme ursprünglich aus Reinsdorf, wohne aber schon einige Jahre in München.
Wie ich hier in der Gruppe gelesen habe kennt ihr euch in den Alpen Bildsee, Latsch etc gut aus..... das taugt mir auch....  
Leider finde ich die mir bekannten Trails in der Zwickauer / Schneeberger oder Vogtländischen Ecke leider oft sehr "Forstlweglastig" und würde mich über ein paar Tips, einen Track oder eine Begleitung sehr freuen.
Meine Kondition ist ok. (Stoneman Erz und Dolo in Gold letztes Jahr )
S2 und S3 sollte dabei sein.  Trailanteil gern so viel wie geht!

Danke für eure Tips, Unterstützung.

Tausche die Infos natürlich gern gegen geführte Isartrails mit Biergarten und ggf ÜN.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (26. April 2018)

Hallo,

hier mal zwei Bilder von dem Trail der vom Kuhberg aus in Richtung Wernesgrün führt.
War mit dem Sohnemann am WE unterwegs und dachte mir machst mal zwei Fotos.

Vorletzter Abschnitt:



letzter Abschnitt:


Mir persönlich gefallen die letzten beiden Abschnitte am besten.
Im letzten Abschnitt (bis zum Bach) befinden sich jeweils Rechts noch zwei kleinere unscheinbare Sprünge (sehr unauffällig).
Man hat auf dem kompletten Trail sehr wenige Kurven, er führt fast geradlinig vom Kuhberg aus in Richtung Sportplatz Wernesgrün.

Meine Einschätzung von S0 - max. S2 ...

Kennt jemand evtl. noch ein paar Strecken in der Nähe von Wernesgrün die man auch nach Feierabend nochmal mit dem Bike erreichen kann?

Gruß


----------



## wihaenduro98 (29. April 2018)

Gliggauf
Am Kuhberg gibt's bzw. gabs noch eine Linie(weiss nicht ob die nach dem Sturm noch befahrbar ist)  im vorletzten Abschnitt parallel zum Wanderweg. Ansonsten ist am Steinberg noch eine kleine steinige und wurzlige Abfahrt in Richtung Wildenau runter. Andere Sachen kenn ich nicht. Müsst ihr einfach mal die Gegen ein bisschen erkunden


----------



## ore-mountain (29. April 2018)

Der Trail vom Steinberg geht eher in Richtung Rodewisch. Gut 100 Höhenmeter. Ist ganz in Ordnung. Wie schon beschrieben steinig und wurzelig.


----------



## ore-mountain (29. April 2018)

Rene1282 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde.
> Ich komme ursprünglich aus Reinsdorf, wohne aber schon einige Jahre in München.
> Wie ich hier in der Gruppe gelesen habe kennt ihr euch in den Alpen Bildsee, Latsch etc gut aus..... das taugt mir auch....
> Leider finde ich die mir bekannten Trails in der Zwickauer / Schneeberger oder Vogtländischen Ecke leider oft sehr "Forstlweglastig" und würde mich über ein paar Tips, einen Track oder eine Begleitung sehr freuen.
> ...



Darfst dich gern mal mit anschließen. S2, S3 ist kein Problem. Gibt im Erz mehr als du denkst.


----------



## ore-mountain (8. Mai 2018)

Dieses Bild steht heut zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages. 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2267552?in=potdPool


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Juni 2018)

Es stehen heut zwei Fotos zur Wahl zum Foto des Tagen 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2279356?in=potdPool

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2279353?in=potdPool


----------



## martn130289 (7. Oktober 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Jeden Donnerstag 18Uhr ist Radtreff vor der Bibliothek im Zentrum. Da fahren wir 2-3h gemütlich rund um Zwickau.



Hallo, ist so was noch aktuell? Würde gern mal mit Anderen ne Runde drehen.
Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wollex89 (17. Oktober 2018)

martn130289 schrieb:


> Hallo, ist so was noch aktuell? Würde gern mal mit Anderen ne Runde drehen.
> Gruß Martin


Hallo,
leider nein. Der Radtreff findet seit ungefähr einem Jahr nicht mehr statt. Die Leute die früher mitgefahren sind, sind auch nicht mehr in Zwickau.


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Oktober 2018)

martn130289 schrieb:


> Hallo, ist so was noch aktuell? Würde gern mal mit Anderen ne Runde drehen.
> Gruß Martin



Oh ...die Nachricht lese ich recht spät ... 
Gibt schon noch einige aus Z die fahren. 
Aber meist im Erz und am WE. Wenn du mitfahren willst, melde dich einfach bei mir!


----------



## gtbulls (14. April 2019)

Falls einer von Euch Bock aufs Sachsen-Rätsel hat


----------

